# Sólo / Solo



## Graciella

> Nota del moderador: Este hilo es el resultado de la unión de varias discusiones sobre el mismo tema.




Hola,

¿no es esta una palabra llana?   

Gracias a todos


----------



## Phryne

Graciella said:
			
		

> Hola,
> 
> ¿no es esta una palabra llana?
> 
> Gracias a todos



Hola Graciela,

Hay dos "solo", 

* sólo* (con acento): adverbio, y significa "únicamente". "Esto es sólo una prueba".

*solo/a*(sin acento): adjetivo, y significa ser único, etc, etc. "Ella está sola".

saludos


----------



## Fernando

Sólo sólo lleva acento cuando puede ser sustituido por "solamente", para distinguirla de "solo" (sin compañía).

Las únicas palabras que incumplen la regla general son las que llevan tilde diacrítica (de distinción). Por ejemplo, mi (posesivo) / mí (pronombre); dé (dar) / de (preposición), etc.

Creo que en el diccionario de Ortografía de la RAE tienes una descripción completa.


----------



## Artrella

Fernando said:
			
		

> Sólo sólo lleva acento cuando puede ser sustituido por "solamente", para distinguirla de "solo" (sin compañía).
> 
> Las únicas palabras que incumplen la regla general son las que llevan tilde diacrítica (de distinción). Por ejemplo, mi (posesivo) / mí (pronombre); dé (dar) / de (preposición), etc.
> 
> Creo que en el diccionario de Ortografía de la RAE tienes una descripción completa.




Yo hasta ahora pensaba como vos Fernando, pero hace un tiempito hice esta consulta acá mismo, y un forero me dijo que ya no se hace esa diferencia. Estoy tratando de encontrar el hilo, pero no lo puedo localizar.  En cuanto lo encuentre lo pongo acá.  Creo que la persona que lo puso se llama Ceirun.


----------



## Clara Klimovsky

Hola todos!

Fernando tiene razón en la explicación que da y Astrella también. Es decir, la explicación de Fernando acerca del uso del tilde diacrítico para diferenciar adverbio de adjetivo es correcta, pero la RAE en su última versión de 1999 agrega que el uso del tilde para el adverbio queda librado al criterio del usuario según el contexto lo exija para la mejor comprensión del término. O sea, casi casi, el usuario puede decidir si quiere usar el tilde o no. Espero que sirva!


----------



## asm

No se si estoy aportando algo nuevo, pero veo la pregunta de diferente manera. Entiendo que Graciela quiere saber el por que, no necesarimente el cuando usar el acento. 
SI fuere correcta mi apreciacion, diria que efectivamente la palabra no deberia llevar acento, sin embargo hay dos funciones para la misma palabra(esto ya lo explicaron en el hilo), asi que para distinguirlas se escribe el acento en una y se omite en la otra. Es el mismo caso de tu, el, ese, etc. que son correctos sin acento, pero que cuando lo tienen significan algo diferente.

Recuerda que el acento escrito (tilde) tiene dos funciones, pero casi siempre explicamos una (la de la pronunciacion) y olvidamos la diferenciacion que hace (no recuerdo el nombre tecnico de esta funcion, pero por ahi lo puedes encontrar en las reglas para escribir tildes)




			
				Graciella said:
			
		

> Hola,
> 
> ¿no es esta una palabra llana?
> 
> Gracias a todos


----------



## Clara Klimovsky

ASM:

la verdad es que al escribir ayer me quedé con los comentarios de Fernando y de Astrella sin tener presente la consulta de Graciella.

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo, "sólo" es palabra llana y como tal no debería llevar tilde. Pero la RAE establece la existencia de la "tilde diacrítica" (que así se llama) que sirve para que diferenciemos las distintas funciones de palabras (aparentemente) similares. Y sí, "solo" lleva tilde cuando en vez de ser adjetivo cumple la función de adverbio, como apócope de solamente.

Totalmente de acuerdo contigo, en el placer de la conversación nos olvidamos de la explicación!
Gracias!


----------



## gvg

Estoy de acuerdo con Phryne y para diferenciarlos simplemente uso un simplísimo truco. Sustitúyelo por por "únicamente" y si tiene sentido es válido ponerle acento, sino, se refiere a soledad y no lleva.

Por ejemplo:

Yo solo quería que me escucharas porque me sentía solo.
Yo únicamente quería que me escucharas porque me sentía únicamente.

Descartando lo que no tiene sentido, son válidos:

Yo únicamente quería que me escucharas porque me sentía solo.
Yo sólo quería que me escucharas porque me sentía solo.


----------



## asm

pero  

¿qué pasa con este caso?

Las palabras se caracterizan en la lengua española por un *solo* acento de intensidad


según mi muy humilde opinión esta oracion no puede sustituir solo por solamente , sin embargo solo no significa sin compañía.

segun entiendo un solo acento y un acento solo no son lo mismo.



			
				Fernando said:
			
		

> Sólo sólo lleva acento cuando puede ser sustituido por "solamente", para distinguirla de "solo" (sin compañía).
> 
> Las únicas palabras que incumplen la regla general son las que llevan tilde diacrítica (de distinción). Por ejemplo, mi (posesivo) / mí (pronombre); dé (dar) / de (preposición), etc.
> 
> Creo que en el diccionario de Ortografía de la RAE tienes una descripción completa.


----------



## LadyBlakeney

asm said:
			
		

> pero
> 
> ¿qué pasa con este caso?
> 
> Las palabras se caracterizan en la lengua española por un *solo* acento de intensidad
> 
> 
> según mi muy humilde opinión esta oracion no puede sustituir solo por solamente , sin embargo solo no significa sin compañía.
> 
> segun entiendo un solo acento y un acento solo no son lo mismo.



Yo no soy ninguna experta, ya lo sabéis, pero en este caso entiendo que "solo" se utiliza como alternativa a "único", que es sinónimo de "solo, sin compañía". Además, sintácticamente, en esta oración "solo" funciona como adjetivo que modifica a "acento", luego siguiendo el uso de la tilde diacrítica no estaría acentuado.

Yo siempre utilizo la tilde diacrítica (salvo errores humanos, que abundan en mis escritos), porque me parece empobrecedor considerar que no se tiene por qué saber distinguir si se está utilizando un adverbio o un adjetivo. Pero es una opinión estrictamente personal e intransferible.

Saludos.


----------



## asm

Si tu explicacion es cierta, la diferencia entre solo y sólo no deberia basarse en la posibilidad de sustituir la palabra por solamente o único sino por la funcion con la que trabaja la palabra. Así es con todos los acentos diacríticos, sin embargo en el caso de solo la explicación siempre se da en cuanto a la posible sustitucion y no en cuanto a la funcion.
La pregunta me surgio porque hay veces que solo no significa "soledad", como en el caso que menciono.
El ingles nos ayuda a diferencias los dos solos, uno es alone (sin compañia) y el otro es only (único)

Gracias



			
				LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> Yo no soy ninguna experta, ya lo sabéis, pero en este caso entiendo que "solo" se utiliza como alternativa a "único", que es sinónimo de "solo, sin compañía". Además, sintácticamente, en esta oración "solo" funciona como adjetivo que modifica a "acento", luego siguiendo el uso de la tilde diacrítica no estaría acentuado.
> 
> Yo siempre utilizo la tilde diacrítica (salvo errores humanos, que abundan en mis escritos), porque me parece empobrecedor considerar que no se tiene por qué saber distinguir si se está utilizando un adverbio o un adjetivo. Pero es una opinión estrictamente personal e intransferible.
> 
> Saludos.


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Asm, mejor ignora la parte de mi explicación que habla de sustituir por "único". A veces no me explico bien porque las cosas me "suenan" correctas sin saber explicar la razón. Creo que el único criterio es el de la función adjetivo/adverbio, como en alone/only. Como adjetivo, "solo" significa "sin compañía"; como adverbio, "sólo" significa "solamente". Es decir, que son dos palabras distintas, y por eso se utiliza la tilde diacrítica, para distinguirlas. 

Espero no haberlo liado aún más.

Saludos.


----------



## Fernando

Para complementar la explicación anterior: sólo cuando es adverbio y solo cuando es adjetivo. 

Si se puede sustituir por solamente es sólo (adverbio) y si no es solo. 

Si el solo significa solitario o único es indiferente.

PD: No había visto el mensaje de la resucitada LB, que suscribo.


----------



## gvg

asm said:
			
		

> pero
> 
> ¿qué pasa con este caso?
> 
> Las palabras se caracterizan en la lengua española por un *solo* acento de intensidad
> 
> 
> según mi muy humilde opinión esta oracion no puede sustituir solo por solamente , sin embargo solo no significa sin compañía.
> 
> segun entiendo un solo acento y un acento solo no son lo mismo.


 


Perdón, no completé bien mi explicación. No sólo (únicamente) es válido reemplazar por únicamente sino por solamente o único:

"Las palabras se caracterizan en la lengua española por un *único* acento de intensidad"

Tanto un sólo (único, aplico acento) acento como un acento solo (sin compañía, no aplico acento) no son lo mismo.

Y estoy de acuerdo que no es lo mismo pero aún así se puede escribir correctamente sin confusión prestando atención al contexto. Yo puedo decir:

"Un sólo acento y un acento solo (sin compañía) no es lo mismo". Y después decir:

"Un único acento y un acento único no es lo mismo" 

y estar bien si sé que en el contexto se refieren a alguien que diseña letras, por ejemplo, y acaba de diseñar un tipo único de acento para un tipo único de letras. En todo caso único, únicamente o solamente se refieren todos a que sólo (únicamente) existe *una unidad* exacta de aquello a lo que se refiera.

Solo, sin acento, se define en el Larousse como "sin compañía" 

Único, sin acento, se define en el Larousse como "sin compañía" *

* No lo puedo aplicar así porque en el contexto ya me está diciendo que se refiere al solo "sin compañía"

Espero no haber enredado el asunto más.


----------



## Fernando

Disiento. Un solo acento = un acento solo (semánticamente hay diferencias, gramaticalmente no).


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Fernando said:
			
		

> Disiento. Un solo acento = un acento solo (semánticamente hay diferencias, gramaticalmente no).



Totalmente de acuerdo con Fernando, en ambos casos "solo" es un adjetivo y  no lleva tilde diacrítica.

Saludos.


----------



## Fonεtiks

gvg said:
			
		

> Yo solo quería que me escucharas porque me sentía solo.


 
"Solo" en este caso es ambiguo, por lo que requiere tilde si se refiere a "solamente" pero no si se refiere a "yo y nadie más"


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Por alguna razón que no puedo explicar satisfactoriamente, no es ambiguo para mí:

Yo sólo quería... (adverbio)
Yo quería solamente... (adverbio)
Solo yo quería... (adjetivo)

No sé muy bien porqué, pero yo nunca escribiría:

Yo solo quería... (adjetivo)

Si bien creo que es correcto, es una cuestión de estilo, supongo.

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Es cierto, yo también tiendo a cambiar el orden para dar a entender de forma más precisa que lo es:

Él sólo lo acabó [lo único que él hizo fué acabarlo]
Él solo lo acabó->Lo acabó él solo [lo acabó él sin ayuda]


----------



## alvarezp

A este acento, cuando se usa para diferenciar entre dos significados, se le dice "diacrítico": "tilde diacrítica".


----------



## Cosmonauta

Es tilde, no acento. Es un signo ortográfico que sirve para dar a una letra o palabra un valor distintivo. Diacrítico significa etimológicamente "distinción". Esto ayuda, como bien dices, a deshacer anfibologías. Por ejemplo, más (adverbio) o mas (conjunción); De (preposición) Dé (verbo).

No obstante, desde 1999, en esta palabra únicamente se usa si la frase es ambigua, por ejemplo: Pablo estará solo tres meses en Londres", que puede significar que Pablo estará sin compañía o que Pablo estará un límite de tiempo. Utilizaremos la tilde diacrítica en el segundo caso, si "solo" es adverbio.

En el caso de que no exista ambigüedad entre el adjetivo y el adverbio "solo" *se debe prescindir de la tilde*.

Fuente: _Ortografía de la Lengua Española_, Real Academia de la Lengua Española, Madrid, 1999.


----------



## Graciella

Muchas gracias por la información, me gustaría hacer varias preguntas para entenderlo un poco más. Con relación a la frase "tilde diacrítico" ¿son todos los tildes "diacríticos"? Me refiero a si "diacrítico" es un tipo de tilde o si así se llaman a todos. 
Muy brevemente, ¿qué es una conjución y preposición? Yo estoy poco a poco estudiando todo lo relacionado a la gramática y buscaré más información después, solo una breve explicación, de paso este último "solo" ¿lleva acento?
MUCHAS GRACIAS


----------



## Fernando

Las tildes diacríticas son las que se utilizan para "separar" dos palabras que se escribirían igual pero con distinto signficado. Sólo no llevaría tilde según las normas generales. Sólo se utiliza la tilde en esa palabra para distinguir su uso como adverbio.

Tu sólo lleva tilde.

Para la definición de preposición y conjunción acude a un diccionario. Por ejemplo el de WR.


----------



## Morgancin

Graciella said:
			
		

> Muchas gracias por la información, me gustaría hacer varias preguntas para entenderlo un poco más. Con relación a la frase "tilde diacrítico" ¿son todos los tildes "diacríticos"? Me refiero a si "diacrítico" es un tipo de tilde o si así se llaman a todos.
> Muy brevemente, ¿qué es una conjución y preposición? Yo estoy poco a poco estudiando todo lo relacionado a la gramática y buscaré más información después, solo una breve explicación, de paso este último "solo" ¿lleva acento?
> MUCHAS GRACIAS


mira el apartadO 4.6 http://www.rae.es/rae/gestores/gespub000001.nsf/(voanexos)/arch9E7D58ED6C5CBB54C1256E670038B91C/$FILE/Ortografia.pdf


----------



## unidentifiednn

Para empezar, todas las palabras son acentuadas, pero no todas las palabras llevan tilde. Así que la pregunta está mal elaborada. 
La palabra "solo" lleva tilde cuando produce ambiguedad en el sentido de la oración y hace referencia al adverbio "solamente". Por lo tanto, no es necesario que lleve tilde cuando no la produzca. Ejm:
Él se equivoco solo al pensar que estaba en lo correcto.
La oración puede ser entendida como si "pensar en lo correcto" fue su única equivocación o como que se equivocó si la influencia de nadie.


----------



## Guess What?

Sólo = solamente
Solo = solitario


----------



## Brazilian dude

Viene de este otro hilo.


> Solo - Se trata de una palabra llana terminada en vocal, por lo que, según las reglas generales de acentuación (→</SPAN> 1.1.2), no debe llevar tilde.


www.rae.es Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas



> No en castellano, ya que supe y sabía es el mismo verbo. No se distingue como sugiere Dude.


Claro que son el mismo verbo. Eso está bastante claro, ¿no? S*o*lo le ofrecí una traducción posible que le pudiera ayudar.

Brazilian dude


----------



## Maruja14

*solo**2* o *sólo**.**1.* adv. m. Únicamente, solamente.

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_ 

Solo: Se trata de una palabra llana terminada en vocal, por lo que, según las reglas generales de acentuación</SPAN>, no debe llevar tilde. *Ahora bien*, *cuando esta palabra pueda interpretarse en un mismo enunciado como adverbio o como adjetivo, se utilizará obligatoriamente la tilde en el uso adverbial para evitar ambigüedades*:_ Estaré solo un mes _(al no llevar tilde, _solo_ se interpreta como adjetivo: ‘en soledad, sin compañía’); _Estaré sólo un mes _(al llevar tilde, _sólo_ se interpreta como adverbio: ‘solamente, únicamente’); también puede deshacerse la ambigüedad sustituyendo el adverbio _solo_ por los sinónimos _solamente_ o _únicamente_.

Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas


Brazilian dude, te olvidaste de copiar la última parte del artículo del diccionario. La palabra "sólo" según nos enseñaron a todos los que estudiamos antes de 1999 debía llevar acento obligatoriamente cuando funcionaba como adverbio, como es el caso de tu frase. Ésta regla es nueva. Es más, debe obligatoriamente llevarlo si hay algún problema de interpretación, por eso, normalmente, los que sabemos escribir desde hace tiempo, para evitarnos problemas lo ponemos siempre que es un adverbio.


----------



## heidita

Brazilian dude said:
			
		

> www.rae.es Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas
> 
> 
> Claro que son el mismo verbo. Eso está bastante claro, ¿no? Sólo (en este caso se podría pensar que tú estabas solo al escribir dicha frase) le ofrecí una traducción posible que le pudiera ayudar.
> 
> Brazilian dude


 
En castellano se aplica tilde a palabras con la misma grafía para distinguirlas.
*solo**1**, la**.*(Del lat. _solus_).*1.* adj. Único en su especie.*2.* adj. Que está sin otra cosa o que se mira separado de ella.*3.* adj. Dicho de una persona: Sin compañía.
*sólo**.**1.* adv. m. Únicamente, solamente

No es que _no se pueda_ escribir sin tilde.


----------



## Maruja14

heidita said:
			
		

> En castellano se aplica tilde a palabras con la misma grafía para distinguirlas.
> *solo**1**, la**.*(Del lat. _solus_).*1.* adj. Único en su especie.*2.* adj. Que está sin otra cosa o que se mira separado de ella.*3.* adj. Dicho de una persona: Sin compañía.
> *sólo**.**1.* adv. m. Únicamente, solamente
> 
> No es que _no se pueda_ escribir sin tilde.


 
Creo que tienes razón aquí.


----------



## Brazilian dude

> Brazilian dude, te olvidaste de copiar la última parte del artículo del diccionario. La palabra "sólo" según nos enseñaron a todos los que estudiamos antes de 1999 debía llevar acento obligatoriamente cuando funcionaba como adverbio, como es el caso de tu frase. Ésta regla es nueva. Es más, debe obligatoriamente llevarlo si hay algún problema de interpretación, por eso, normalmente, los que sabemos escribir desde hace tiempo, para evitarnos problemas lo ponemos siempre que es un adverbio.


No es que me olvidé de copiar, es que si copio algo más largo, me borran el mensaje. No estoy dispuesto a perder minutos preciosos de mi vida para que simplemente borren mi texto sin ninguna consideración. 

Yo también he aprendido que se debe acentuar el adverbio solo, pero intento adaptarme a las nuevas reglas (de la misma forma que estaba habitado a las vieja ortografía del alemán y tuve que aprender la nueva). Aún escribo los pronombres posesivos con acento pero luego lo quito para obedecer a la nueva ortografía. Sé que esta (o si prefieren: ésta) me permite usar la tilde, pero si no hace falta, ¿por qué usarla? No veo la hora que saquen la tilde en portugués en palabras como vôo (vuelo), como se ha decidido en el plan de reforma ortográfica que todavía no ha sido sancionada. Es un acento innecesario.



> Claro que son el mismo verbo. Eso está bastante claro, ¿no? Sólo (en este caso se podría pensar que tú estabas solo al escribir dicha frase) le ofrecí una traducción posible que le pudiera ayudar.


No, no se puede pensar eso. Tú lo estás forzando. Además, si así fuera, ¿cuál sería la diferencia en lo que concierne a nuestro contexto? ¡Ninguna!

Brazilian dude


----------



## heidita

Brazilian dude said:
			
		

> No es que me olvidé de copiar, es que si copio algo más largo, me borran el mensaje. No estoy dispuesto a perder minutos preciosos de mi vida para que simplemente borren mi texto sin ninguna consideración.
> 
> Yo también he aprendido que se debe acentuar el adverbio sólo, pero intento adaptarme a las nuevas reglas (de la misma forma que estaba habituado a las vieja ortografía del alemán y tuve que aprender la nueva). Aún escribo los pronombres posesivos con acento pero luego lo quito para obedecer a la nueva ortografía. Sé que esta (o si prefieren: ésta) me permite usar la tilde, pero si no hace falta, ¿por qué usarla? No veo la hora que saquen la tilde en portugués en palabras como vôo (vuelo), como se ha decidido en el plan de reforma ortográfica que todavía no ha sido sancionada. (¿puedes explicar esto?) Es un acento innecesario.
> 
> 
> No, no se puede pensar eso. Tú lo estás forzando. Además, si así fuera, ¿cuál sería la diferencia en lo que concierne a nuestro contexto? ¡Ninguna!
> 
> Brazilian dude


 
No, no habría diferencia, es cierto. 

Pero ya que hablamos de lo más correctamente posible, ese es el uso que hacemos de la tilde con esa palabra en castellano. Si no estas conforme, es un problema particular.


----------



## Brazilian dude

Ahora que he comenzado a escribir solo sin tilde, no serás tú que me lo prohibirás. 

Te recuerdo esto:
*3.2.3.* *sólo/solo. *La palabra _solo_ puede ser un adjetivo:_ No me gusta el café solo; Vive él solo en esa gran mansión;_ o un adverbio: _Solo nos llovió dos días; Contesta solo sí o no_. Se trata de una palabra llana terminada en vocal, por lo que, según las reglas generales de acentuación (→</SPAN> [URL="http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltGUIBusDPD?lema=tilde2#112"]1.1.2), no debe llevar tilde.

Dile a la RAE que en el ejemplo Contesta solo sí o no, ahí se podría confundir con solo adjetivo, queriendo decir que la persona contestará sin compañía alguna.
[/URL]

*sancionar**.**1. tr. Dar fuerza de ley a una disposición.**2.* tr. Autorizar o aprobar cualquier acto, uso o costumbre.*3.* tr. Aplicar una sanción o castigo.[/url]
www.rae.es

Me refería a una propuesta de reforma ortográfica en portugués que ha sido firmada por Brasil, Portugal y un país africano, pero parece que todavía falta una adhesión más para que sea oficial. Más información aquí.

Está claro que habitado fue un error de dedo. No tiene nada que ver con morada. ¿Por qué me quieres señalar cada error (error según tú, claro está) que cometo? ¿Estamos compitiendo por algo? Déjame en paz.

Brazilian dude


----------



## Pumpkin72

heidita said:
			
		

> No, no habría diferencia, es cierto.
> 
> Pero ya que hablamos de lo más correctamente posible, ese es el uso que hacemos de la tilde con esa palabra en castellano. Si no estas conforme, es un problema particular.


Aun a riesgo de meterme donde no me llaman, creo que Brazilian dude tiene razón.

En este caso la tilde diacrítica sólo )) es obligatoria cuando existe posibilidad de ambigüedad. Como acabo de demostrar, yo también pongo siempre la tilde, pero lo verdaderamente correcto es prescindir de ella si se puede, como él hace.

Además, recuerdo haber aprendido esta norma ortográfica (y la de los demostrativos) con esa salvedad incluida, y fue mucho antes de 1999. No me suena que sea un cambio reciente.


----------



## pepepaco

quizá me estoy metiendo donde no me llaman, pero según yo creo la palabra "sólo/solo" no es cuestión de querer acentuarlo cuando se quiera. Si hablamos de Sólo (adverbio) debe ir acentuado, y hay una sencilla regla: si se puede sustituir por "solamente", lleva tilde
Si por el contrario hablamos de "Solo" (adjetivo) no debe llevar tilde


----------



## Pumpkin72

pepepaco said:
			
		

> quizá me estoy metiendo donde no me llaman, pero según yo creo la palabra "sólo/solo" no es cuestión de querer acentuarlo cuando se quiera. Si hablamos de Sólo (adverbio) debe ir acentuado, y hay una sencilla regla: si se puede sustituir por "solamente", lleva tilde
> Si por el contrario hablamos de "Solo" (adjetivo) no debe llevar tilde


No es _cuando se quiera_, sino cuando sea adverbio *y* pueda confundirse con el adjetivo. Es una condición doble.

Según la ortografía publicada por la RAE (se puede consultar en línea, al final de la página 29): "Cuando quien escribe perciba riesgo de ambigüedad, llevará acento ortográfico en su uso adverbial".

Otra cosa es que lo queramos acentuar siempre, eso sí es una decisión personal que no debe obligar a nadie más.


----------



## Maruja14

pepepaco said:
			
		

> Quizá me estoy metiendo donde no me llaman, pero según yo creo la palabra "sólo/solo" no es cuestión de querer acentuarlo cuando se quiera. Si hablamos de Sólo (adverbio) debe ir acentuado, y hay una sencilla regla: si se puede sustituir por "solamente", lleva tilde
> Si por el contrario hablamos de "Solo" (adjetivo) no debe llevar tilde


 
Aquí todas las opiniones son importantes, no dudes en "meterte" donde te apetezca. Esa regla que tú dices es la que casi todos hemos aprendido. La verdad es que es fácil de seguir y la mayoría lo solemos hacer. El caso es que la RAE la ha cambiado, como se ha dicho varias veces por arriba, de modo que sólo es "obligatorio" cuando puede interpretarse la frase con dos significados. 

Supongo que estará por arriba, pero el caso típico es:

Yo estoy solo durante el verano... (sin compañía)
Yo estoy sólo durante el verano... (periodo de tiempo limitado)

Yo, particularme, prefiero acentuarla siempre que es adverbio. Es más, si la veo sin tilde me parece que está mal. Pero así son las cosas.


----------



## Jellby

Se escribe con tilde cuando quien escribe percibe que hay riesgo de ambigüedad. La verdad es que yo veo esta regla absurda. Quien escribe normalmente percibe poco riesgo porque sabe perfectamente qué es lo que quiere decir, quien puede sufrir la ambigüedad es el que lo lee, y para entonces ya no tiene solución.

Una regla más apropiada podría ser: el adverbio, si no cabe riesgo de ambigüedad (porque el posible sustantivo es femenino, por ejemplo), puede escribirse sin acento. Pero yo también prefiero escribirlo siempre con acento.


----------



## lazarus1907

Yo *sólo* lo escribo con acento.


----------



## Maruja14

Jellby said:
			
		

> Se escribe con tilde cuando quien escribe percibe que hay riesgo de ambigüedad. La verdad es que yo veo esta regla absurda.* Quien escribe normalmente percibe poco riesgo porque sabe perfectamente qué es lo que quiere decir, quien puede sufrir la ambigüedad es el que lo lee, y para entonces ya no tiene solución.*
> 
> Una regla más apropiada podría ser: el adverbio, si no cabe riesgo de ambigüedad (porque el posible sustantivo es femenino, por ejemplo), puede escribirse sin acento. Pero yo también prefiero escribirlo siempre con acento.


 
Como siempre, tienes razón. No se me había ocurrido pensarlo, este tipo de cosas nunca deberían dejarse a la subjetividad.


----------



## Inés06

Yo también escribo "sólo". Y como el uso de la tilde se deja a discreción del que escribe, pues seguiré así. Lo aprendí de pequeña y me parece raro verlo sin tilde, aunque no se confunda con el adjetivo.

Pero me imagino que cada vez seremos menos los que lo escribamos así, pues las nuevas generaciones aprenden la nueva ortografía desde el principio... ¡Ay, qué mayor me siento!


----------



## Dr. Quizá

La verdad es que cuesta menos ponerle siempre tilde que pararse a pensar si es ambiguo o no. Parece que la norma de prescindir de la tilde viene más por no "criminalizar" a muchísima gente que por otra cosa, y desde luego no me convence esto de que una misma palabra se escriba de más de una manera. ¿Es que quieren hacer más irregular y fragmentado el idioma?


----------



## Fernando

De acuerdo con Dr. Quizá.


----------



## Maruja14

Yo también estoy de acuerdo con Fernando y con Dr.Quizá. A mí este tipo de reglas me parece que lo único que hacen es causar problemas. Tampoco tiene tanta complicación en este caso concreto.


----------



## Pumpkin72

No estoy de acuerdo.

Si somos capaces de analizar sobre la marcha las palabras que _decimos_ y cambiar a "*e* incluso" o "*u* otros", con más motivo deberíamos de un vistazo poder detectar ambigüedades.

Es lo mismo que repasar para poner o quitar una tilde incorrecta, o una palabra que se nos cuela por error, o incluso como redactar todo de nuevo porque nos ha quedado confuso. Y lo mismo que acentuar "o" cuando se puede confundir con el cero, o recordar que cierta "u" necesita diéresis. Tomamos este tipo de decisiones constantemente, todo es acostumbrarse.

Y aun así, repito que yo también, por comodidad (no por otra cosa), acentúo simpre el adverbio "sólo"


----------



## Inés06

Pumpkin72 said:
			
		

> No estoy de acuerdo.
> 
> Si somos capaces de analizar sobre la marcha las palabras que _decimos_ y cambiar a "*e* incluso" o "*u* otros", con más motivo deberíamos de un vistazo poder detectar ambigüedades.
> 
> Es lo mismo que repasar para poner o quitar una tilde incorrecta, o una palabra que se nos cuela por error, o incluso como redactar todo de nuevo porque nos ha quedado confuso. Y lo mismo que acentuar "o" cuando se puede confundir con el cero, o recordar que cierta "u" necesita diéresis. Tomamos este tipo de decisiones constantemente, todo es acostumbrarse.
> 
> Y aun así, repito que yo también, por comodidad (no por otra cosa), acentúo simpre el adverbio "sólo"


 
El problema es que lo que es ambiguo para unos puede no serlo para otros. En cuanto hay subjetividad de por medio, se pierde uniformidad...

Yo creo que la norma debería ser: "sólo" se escribe con tilde cuando es un adverbio.


----------



## Ada..

Fonεtiks said:
			
		

> "Solo" en este caso es ambiguo, por lo que requiere tilde si se refiere a "solamente" pero no si se refiere a "yo y nadie más"



Desde mi punto de vista, para salvar esas ambigüedades, se debería respetar el uso de la tilde diacrítica...


----------



## Pumpkin72

Inés06 said:
			
		

> El problema es que lo que es ambiguo para unos puede no serlo para otros. En cuanto hay subjetividad de por medio, se pierde uniformidad...


¿Por ejemplo? No se me ocurre, la verdad.


----------



## Ada..

Hola!!!
mira: "juan solo solo queria estar pero solo solo no pudo sino solo en apariencia..."
Ni tildes, ni mayúsculas, ni comas, ni nada... para mi, que lo he escrito está claro, y para ti?

Un saludo..


----------



## Inés06

De acuerdo con Ada. Cuando tú escribes, ya sabes lo que quieres decir, y te parece obvio qué "solo" es adverbio y cuál es adjetivo... Pero el que lo lee puede encontrar más dificultad para entenderlo...


----------



## Pumpkin72

Ada.. said:
			
		

> Hola!!!
> mira: "juan solo solo queria estar pero solo solo no pudo sino solo en apariencia..."
> Ni tildes, ni mayúsculas, ni comas, ni nada... para mi, que lo he escrito está claro, y para ti?


Perdóname, pero no entiendo ni la frase ni tu argumento 

Si hay posible ambigüedad, como en este caso, se necesita la tilde. Pero ninguna tilde haría que tu ejemplo sonase bien, porque nadie diría eso.

Pedía un ejemplo "normal" que algunos pudieran considerar _indudablemente_ claro, y otros, en cambio, ambiguo.


----------



## Maruja14

Pumpkin72 said:
			
		

> Perdóname, pero no entiendo ni la frase ni tu argumento
> 
> Si hay posible ambigüedad, como en este caso, se necesita la tilde. Pero ninguna tilde haría que tu ejemplo sonase bien, porque nadie diría eso.
> 
> Pedía un ejemplo "normal" que algunos pudieran considerar _indudablemente_ claro, y otros, en cambio, ambiguo.


 
El asunto es que, como han dicho, para el que escribe nunca es ambiguo, lo malo es para el que lo lee:

Yo estoy solo durante el verano

Esto se interpretaría al 50%. Bueno yo interpretaría "sin compañía" por la falta del acento.


----------



## Ada..

jejeje! quizás me fui un poco al extremo, pero basicamente, mi argumento es que la tilde es necesaria, y que efectivamente el que haya un rechazo general a las tildes en nuestro querido idioma, da lugar a más de un problemilla...
El ejemplo puede que rice el rizo, pro si lo lees así:_ Juan Solo solo quería estar, pero solo, solo no pudo estar sino sólo en apariencia_ (o parentemente), tiene sentido, además podríamos interpretarlo de otras maneras, en mi opinión...


----------



## Alundra

Ayer me tomé un café solo.

¿Esta os vale?


Alundra.


----------



## Pumpkin72

Alundra said:
			
		

> Ayer me tomé un café solo.
> 
> ¿Esta os vale?


Sí, es muy buen ejemplo, porque en lenguaje hablado serían posibles ambas interpretaciones, y o bien se deduciría del contexto, o bien la otra persona preguntaría para deshacer la ambigüedad.

Pero ya digo, por escrito uno debería darse cuenta de que "existe" la posibilidad de ambigüedad, aunque no lo sea para uno mismo.

Como decía antes, yo releo lo que escribo para ver si se entiende lo que quiero decir, no me limito a escribir y enviar. Y cuando me ha quedado farragoso (decisión subjetiva), lo redacto de otra manera. Obviamente, no puedo acertar siempre, pero el caso es intentarlo.

No creo que sea justificable la tilde obligatoria sólo )) para los contadísimos casos en que el que escribe no se percata del riesgo de ambigüedad. Y la norma tampoco debería cambiarse porque habitualmente se escriba sin repasar, o porque uno escriba _para sí mismo_. Se trata de comunicarse, uno ha de ponerse en el lugar del otro antes de hablar o escribir, ¿no?

Ada, no creo que se trate de un rechazo a las tildes. Se suele rechazar lo que no es fácil de aplicar. Y en este caso la tilde obligatoria es más fácil, simplemente.


----------



## Jellby

No es lo mismo cambiar "y" por "e" o poner "ó" entre números que poner una tilde diacrítica cuando hay riesgo de ambigüedad. Salvo algunas excepciones, está clarísimo cuándo hay que poner "y" o "e", pero no está nada claro cuándo hay "riesgo de ambigüedad", porque eso depende mucho del contexto (gramatical y externo) e incluso de la agudeza mental de cada persona, prácticamente se le está pidiendo a quien escribe que identifique los posibles juegos de palabras.

Supongamos que el mensaje llega al lector, se encuentra un "solo" sin acento y le parece que puede haber ambigüedad. ¿Realmente es un adjetivo y no lleva acento? ¿Será un adverbio pero quien lo escribió pensó que no era ambiguo? Y se queda en las mismas. Al menos con la regla "antigua" te quedaba la esperanza de que no hubiera faltas de ortografía, ahora ni por esas.

¿Quitarán también las tildes de "él", "mí", "té"... salvo cuando puede haber ambigüedad?

P.D. Sobre el rechazo de las tildes, habría que ver por qué el 95% de la población (exagerando) escribe "tí" en lugar de "ti", incluso en carteles publicitarios enormes.


----------



## Maruja14

Jellby said:
			
		

> ¿Quitarán también las tildes de "él", "mí", "té"... salvo cuando puede haber ambigüedad?


 
Por favor, no des ideas


----------



## Pumpkin72

Jellby said:
			
		

> Supongamos que el mensaje llega al lector, se encuentra un "solo" sin acento y le parece que puede haber ambigüedad. ¿Realmente es un adjetivo y no lleva acento? ¿Será un adverbio pero quien lo escribió pensó que no era ambiguo? Y se queda en las mismas. Al menos con la regla "antigua" te quedaba la esperanza de que no hubiera faltas de ortografía, ahora ni por esas.


No leemos así, no nos paramos en cada palabra a ver qué función desempeña.

Si así fuera, no entenderíamos los textos sin tildes. El caso es que los entendemos aunque nos choque su ausencia, y solo en ciertos casos, los ambiguos, esa falta sí nos impide entender el significado a la primera.

Pues bien, es en esos casos cuando la tilde de sólo aparece, o debe aparecer. La probabilidad de no encontrarla cuando toca sería la misma que la de encontrar un solo acentuado siendo adjetivo. Es decir, las faltas de ortografía seguirán existiendo, unas veces por tilde mal puesta, y otras por falta de una necesaria.

Pero en los casos "claros", como en el segundo párrafo de este mensaje )), no te quedas parado pensando qué significa.


----------



## ganondorf

A ver, no sé si lo habeis dicho por ahí porque son demasiados mensajes y no tengo tiempo para leer ahora mismo pero "sólo" lleva tile cuando se puede sustituir por "solamente" es decir, cuando es adverbio. El ejemplo de alundra sobre por qué es necesaria la tilde es sencillamente brillante.

"Me tomé un whisky solo" Aquí la tilde puede marcar la diferencia entre ser una persona normal o ser un asocial.jajajajaja
Saludos


----------



## Ada..

Jellby said:
			
		

> Sobre el rechazo de las tildes, habría que ver por qué el 95% de la población (exagerando) escribe "tí" en lugar de "ti", incluso en carteles publicitarios enormes.



Una amiga mía no entiende por qué en Español -o Castellano (ésto abriría otro debate...)- no respetamos la cuestión de las tildes, cuando en otras lenguas sí se hace. Además ¡¡¡sólo tenemos un tipo de acento!!! No ha de ser tan complicado ¿no? El hecho es que el 95% (exagerando) de la población simplemente no sabe cuándo ponerlas y cuándo no, y se excusan en que la lengua está viva, y somos los hablantes los que le damos forma con el uso...

¿Qué podemos decir ante eso? Si quieren ver telebasura, que la vean, y si no quieren usar tildes, que no las usen, aunque me duela, yo por miparte...

Sólo (con tilde)--> adverbio

Solo (sin tilde)--> adjetivo

Para mi esta tilde tiene una función distintiva..


----------



## Jellby

Pumpkin72 said:
			
		

> Si así fuera, no entenderíamos los textos sin tildes. El caso es que los entendemos aunque nos choque su ausencia, y solo en ciertos casos, los ambiguos, esa falta sí nos impide entender el significado a la primera.
> 
> Pues bien, es en esos casos cuando la tilde de sólo aparece, o debe aparecer. La probabilidad de no encontrarla cuando toca sería la misma que la de encontrar un solo acentuado siendo adjetivo.



No, porque según la regla de la RAE, se acentúa sólo cuando el que escribe perciba que puede haber ambigüedad, la probabilidad de encontrarte un adverbio sin acento es inversamente proporcional a la percepción o perspicacia del escritor 

En otras parejas de palabras en las que puede haber ambigüedad en ciertos casos, la regla es que una de ellas se acentúa y la otra no, exista posibilidad de confusión en el caso concreto o no. Esa regla me parece apropiada. "Él" como pronombre siempre va con acento, cuando el lector no vea a la primera qué significa, se fijará en el acento. "Sólo", como adverbio, a veces lleva acento y a veces no, cuando el lector no lo vea a la primera, se quedará en las mismas.


----------



## ganondorf

> Ada dijo:
> El hecho es que el 95% (exagerando) de la población simplemente no sabe cuándo ponerlas y cuándo no, y se excusan en que la lengua está viva, y somos los hablantes los que le damos forma con el uso...


 
Pues si se escudan en que la lengua está viva y que le damos forma con el uso han de saber que la escritura es un constructo, es decir, un artificio del hombre para representar la lengua. Han de saber que uno aprende a escribir y que la lengua se adquiere. Han de saber que la única razón por la que el inglés o el francés escrito no tienen casi nada que ver con el hablado es que la escritura es conservadora, que la escritura no está viva, que es tan sólo la representación de unos sonidos. El que "no sabe" hablar tiene fácil excusa; al fin y al cabo es lo que ha adquirido; el que escribe mal es porque quiere. 
Saludos


----------



## Pumpkin72

Jellby said:
			
		

> la probabilidad de encontrarte un adverbio sin acento es inversamente proporcional a la percepción o perspicacia del escritor


La de encontrarte un adverbio sin acento cuando se necesita, sí. Y ésa, a su vez, es la misma que la de cometer cualquier otra falta de ortografía, como dije antes. ¿O no hace falta perspicacia para escribir correcta y _claramente_? 

Dicho de otro modo, si uno incapaz de distinguir el riesgo de ambigüedad en este caso, difícilmente escribirá de forma clara, con o sin faltas, porque no se preocupa de hacerse entender. Y si habitualmente a uno no le entienden, no será _solo_ por "solo".


----------



## Jellby

Pumpkin72 said:
			
		

> La de encontrarte un adverbio sin acento cuando se necesita, sí. Y ésa, a su vez, es la misma que la de cometer cualquier otra falta de ortografía, como dije antes. ¿O no hace falta perspicacia para escribir correcta y _claramente_?



Es más que nada una cuestión de grados, cuando el acento en el adverbio no es obligatorio, se complica la cosa un poquito tanto para el escritor como para el lector. No se hunde el mundo, pero yo creo que es una complicación innecesaria. Será que tengo una mente científica, pero a mí me gusta que las cosas sean claras y definidas, y no que se deje a la discreción de cada cual si tal cosa se escribe de una u otra manera. Es cierto que quien escribe (o habla) debe ponerse en el lugar del lector (u oyente) para intentar que su discurso sea lo más claro posible, pero no me parece deseable que esto afecte a las normas de ortografía.


----------



## Pumpkin72

Jellby said:
			
		

> Es más que nada una cuestión de grados, cuando el acento en el adverbio no es obligatorio, se complica la cosa un poquito tanto para el escritor como para el lector. No se hunde el mundo, pero yo creo que es una complicación innecesaria. Será que tengo una mente científica, pero a mí me gusta que las cosas sean claras y definidas, y no que se deje a la discreción de cada cual si tal cosa se escribe de una u otra manera. Es cierto que quien escribe (o habla) debe ponerse en el lugar del lector (u oyente) para intentar que su discurso sea lo más claro posible, pero no me parece deseable que esto afecte a las normas de ortografía.


Te entiendo perfectamente, y en parte por eso yo seguiré usando la tilde siempre con sólo y los demostrativos. Según entiendo, aunque sea innecesaria, no se considera falta ortográfica (hay _compatibilidad hacia atrás_ ).

Pero esa decisión mía no puede obligar a quien quiera seguir estrictamente la norma, y tampoco creo que porque haya personas que la sigan, se vaya a dificultar la comunicación. _Sólo_ por eso intervine en esta conversación...


----------



## Artajerjes

Ante tantas posturas, me encuentro solo con la mia.. (¿o me encuentro sólo con la mia?)


----------



## lazarus1907

Pumpkin72 said:
			
		

> Según entiendo, aunque sea innecesaria, no se considera falta ortográfica


 No creo que hayan llegado hasta el punto de decir que es una falta de ortografía; han sido más sutiles. Tan s*ó*lo parecen sugerir que si la tilde diacrítica no está justificada, lo normal es usar las reglas de acentuación generales, pero que si hay ambigüedad, la tilde es *obligatoria*. ¿Quién decide qué es ambiguo? Para mí siempre hay ambigüedad, así que los pongo todo el tiempo para no cometer una falta.  De hecho, intento forzarme a no usar la tilde cuando creo que la confusión es imposible, pero no me acostumbro.



> Sea cual sea la función que desempeñen, los demostrativos siempre son tónicos y pertenecen, por su forma, al grupo de palabras que deben escribirse sin tilde según las reglas de acentuación: todos, salvo _aquel,_ son palabras llanas terminadas en vocal o en _-s y __aquel_ es aguda acabada en _-l_. Por lo tanto, solo cuando en una oración exista riesgo de ambigüedad porque el demostrativo pueda interpretarse en una u otra de las funciones antes señaladas, el demostrativo llevará obligatoriamente tilde en su uso pronominal.
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Rayines

Pumpkin72 said:
			
		

> Te entiendo perfectamente, y en parte por eso yo seguiré usando la tilde siempre con sólo y los demostrativos. Según entiendo, aunque sea innecesaria, no se considera falta ortográfica (hay _compatibilidad hacia atrás_ ).
> 
> Pero esa decisión mía no puede obligar a quien quiera seguir estrictamente la norma, y tampoco creo que porque haya personas que la sigan, se vaya a dificultar la comunicación. _Sólo_ por eso intervine en esta conversación...


Comparto con vos, Lazarus. A mí me cuesta más observar si la palabra en cuestión es ambigua o no, que poner la tilde. Bueno, soy de la vieja ola . Igualmente, cada tanto me mando un demostrativo sin tilde (o trato), y también comprendo cuando si otros no la usan. (Sólo digo "comprendo", pero no lo practico )


----------



## heidita

Brazilian dude said:
			
		

> Ahora que he comenzado a escribir solo sin tilde, no serás tú quien me lo prohibas.
> Te recuerdo esto:
> *3.2.3.* *sólo/solo. *La palabra _solo_ puede ser un adjetivo:_ No me gusta el café solo; Vive él solo en esa gran mansión;_ o un adverbio: _Solo nos llovió dos días; Contesta solo sí o no_. Se trata de una palabra llana terminada en vocal, por lo que, según las reglas generales de acentuación (→</SPAN> [URL="http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltGUIBusDPD?lema=tilde2#112"]1.1.2), no debe llevar tilde.
> 
> Dile a la RAE que en el ejemplo Contesta solo sí o no, ahí se podría confundir con solo adjetivo, queriendo decir que la persona contestará sin compañía alguna.
> [/URL]
> 
> *sancionar**.**1. tr. Dar fuerza de ley a una disposición.**2.* tr. Autorizar o aprobar cualquier acto, uso o costumbre.*3.* tr. Aplicar una sanción o castigo.[/url]
> www.rae.es
> 
> Me refería a una propuesta de reforma ortográfica en portugués que ha sido firmada por Brasil, Portugal y un país africano, pero parece que todavía falta una adhesión más para que sea oficial. Más información aquí.
> 
> Está claro que habitado fue un error de dedo( tipográfico, se dice en español, no sé en portugués). No tiene nada que ver con morada. ¿Por qué me quieres señalar cada error (error según tú, claro está) que cometo? ¿Estamos compitiendo por algo? Déjame en paz.
> 
> Brazilian dude


 
A fin y al cabo, esto es un foro de idiomas y aunque este sea un foro "sólo español" (en este caso , por cierto, también se ha visto oportuno escribirlo con tilde) lo leen muchos no hispano parlantes. Es fácil para ti que eres portugués, fácil para mí que llevo 30 años en España, fácil para Lazarus (etc) que son especialistas en el tema, pero no es fácil para una persona que está aprendiendo. De hecho es mucho más fácil atenerse a 

sólo adverbio
solo adjetivo.

Y no adivinar, que en caso de un no hispano probablemente sería así, si solo se puede confundir o no con el adjetivo solo, en fin...

Y no te estoy persiguiendo. No sé por qué tomas esto como algo personal. He _sufrido_ (jejeje) la misma _persecución_ por mi amigo Lazarus, y desde luego no me lo he tomado como una _acción correctora_, sino como intento de que todo el mundo escriba lo más correctamente posible.

De hecho, Marujita y yo continuamente bromeamos con que " como te pille Lazarus sin ese tilde....!"


----------



## Pumpkin72

Heidita, no me parece una buena idea simplificar las reglas ortográficas para hacer más fácil el aprendizaje del idioma. Estaríamos faltando a la verdad y preparando mal a la gente.

Puedes _recomendar_ que el adverbio "sólo" se acentúe siempre, y explicar tus razones para hacerlo, pero no corregir a quien no quiera hacerlo porque aplique la norma existente, que tiene más importancia que cualquier recomendación nuestra.

Es como si acordáramos no usar verbos irregulares o el subjuntivo, para no confundir a la gente.


----------



## Brazilian dude

http://www.google.es/search?hl=es&ie=ISO-8859-1&q="error+de+dedo"&meta=

Error de dedo y error tipográfico son la misma cosa.  Está claro que error de dedo es una variante mucho más popular.

En portugués: erro tipográfico, erro de digitação, o como me gusta decir (¡uso mío!): lapsus digitorum.

Espero que no me borren este post.  Estoy *solo *respondiendo a una pregunta, _sheesh_.

Brazilian dude


----------



## heidita

error de dedo - 32 800 entradas

error tipográfico - 1.800 000 entradas

No es que no se use pero me parece una expresión muy popular, o sea poco académica. Y si quieres decir con popular "más usada" estas confundido.


----------



## heidita

Pumpkin, estoy de acuerdo con que Dude está en su perfecto derecho de no acentuar _sólo_, pero no puedo estar de acuerdo con tu afirmación que recomendar el uso de la tilde sería lo mismo que no usar el subjuntivo.
como suele decir mi marido:
como sé que te gusta el arroz con leche, por debajo de la puerta te meto un ladrillo.
No confundamos el hambre con las ganas de comer.


----------



## Maruja14

Brazilian dude said:
			
		

> Espero que no me borren este post. Estoy *solo *respondiendo a una pregunta, _sheesh_.
> 
> Brazilian dude


 
Realmente, puedes acentuarla o no a tu elección, pero esta frase dice claramente que mientras contestas a la pregunta no hay nadie contigo. Aquí la ambigüedad de la que estamos hablando desde hace cuatro páginas es clara y manifiesta, así que debemos atenernos a la ausencia de tilde para interpretarla.

_sheesh ¿Qué significa esta expresión?_


----------



## heidita

Brazilian dude said:
			
		

> http://www.google.es/search?hl=es&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=%22error+de+dedo%22&meta=
> 
> Error de dedo y error tipográfico son la misma cosa. Está claro que error de dedo es una variante mucho más popular.
> 
> En portugués: erro tipográfico, erro de digitação, o como me gusta decir (¡uso mío!): lapsus digitorum.
> 
> Espero que no me borren este post. Estoy *solo *respondiendo a una pregunta, _sheesh_.
> 
> Brazilian dude


 
Pues ni me había fijado con lo del dedo...

Excelente observación, Maruja.

En fin, es completamente cierto que esta sería una frase muestra para como la palabrita puede ser confusa. Pensamos que ha querido decir sólo, pero sin acento debemos pensar que estaba solo, tu nos dirás, Dude.


----------



## Jellby

Pumpkin72 said:
			
		

> Puedes _recomendar_ que el adverbio "sólo" se acentúe siempre, y explicar tus razones para hacerlo, pero no corregir a quien no quiera hacerlo porque aplique la norma existente, que tiene más importancia que cualquier recomendación nuestra.



Pues eso, con la regla actual puedes escribir siempres "solo", sin acento, y nunca será incorrecto. Te dirán: "aquí deberías haber puesto una tilde, porque es ambiguo" y tú contestarás: "pero yo soy quien escribe y no percibí que hubiera riesgo de ambigüedad, está perfectamente claro lo que quiero decir, por lo tanto es correcto". (Me refiero a un "tú" genérico, no a ti personalmente.)


----------



## Pumpkin72

heidita said:
			
		

> Pumpkin, estoy de acuerdo con que Dude está en su perfecto derecho de no acentuar _sólo_, pero no puedo estar de acuerdo con tu afirmación que recomendar el uso de la tilde sería lo mismo que no usar el subjuntivo.
> como suele decir mi marido:
> como sé que te gusta el arroz con leche, por debajo de la puerta te meto un ladrillo.
> No confundamos el hambre con las ganas de comer.


En cierto modo tienes razón, porque la dificultad de entender y saber usar el subjuntivo es infinitamente superior que la de comprender el significado de "solo".

Es decir, que  para los que aprenden español la distinción "solo / sólo" no supone una dificultad relevante. O que se está haciendo una tormenta en un vaso de agua, si nos da por los dichos


----------



## Pumpkin72

Jellby said:
			
		

> Pues eso, *con la regla actual puedes escribir siempres "solo", sin acento, y nunca será incorrecto*. Te dirán: "aquí deberías haber puesto una tilde, porque es ambiguo" y tú contestarás: "pero yo soy quien escribe y no percibí que hubiera riesgo de ambigüedad, está perfectamente claro lo que quiero decir, por lo tanto es correcto". (Me refiero a un "tú" genérico, no a ti personalmente.)


Hombre, como broma, me puedo reír. Pero no creo que lo hayas dicho en serio...


----------



## heidita

Pumpkin, no sé porqué lo dices, ya que en la frase que ha resaltado Maruja

*Estoy solo respondiendo a una pregunta.*

se puede entender las dos cosas fácilmente. Sin embargo, Dude argumentará, como tú, que el que escribe es él y él no ve ninguna ambigüedad.


----------



## Pumpkin72

heidita said:
			
		

> Pumpkin, no sé porqué lo dices, ya que en la frase que ha resaltado Maruja
> 
> *Estoy solo respondiendo a una pregunta.*
> 
> se puede entender las dos cosas fácilmente. Sin embargo, Dude argumentará, como tú, que el que escribe es él y él no ve ninguna ambigüedad.


Aunque agradezco que hayas intentado adivinar lo que yo argumentaría, sin duda para evitarme el trabajo de hacerlo, te equivocas.

Si hay ambigüedad, no acentuar el adverbio es falta de ortografía y de empatía con el lector. No sé por qué tengo la extraña impresión de que ésta es la quincuagésima vez que repito esto.

Creo que todos nos entendemos: que no te guste una norma no te da derecho a corregir a quien la siga. No sé cuántas veces más será necesario decirlo.


----------



## heidita

Jellby said:
			
		

> Pues eso, con la regla actual puedes escribir siempres "solo", sin acento, y nunca será incorrecto. Te dirán: "aquí deberías haber puesto una tilde, porque es ambiguo" y tú contestarás: "*pero yo soy quien escribe y no percibí que hubiera riesgo de ambigüedad, está perfectamente claro lo que quiero decir, por lo tanto es correcto*". (Me refiero a un "tú" genérico, no a ti personalmente.)


 
No soy yo sino Jellby que lo dijo primero, no de ti, sino genericamente, pero da lo mismo, ya que eres tú que argumenta a favor de la nueva regla. O sea, ¿estamos de acuerdo que en la frase de muestra:

_Estoy solo respondiendo la pregunta._

debería haber una tilde?

Dude te dice que no, y como el que escribe manda....


----------



## heidita

Jellby said:
			
		

> Es más que nada una cuestión de grados, cuando el acento en el adverbio no es obligatorio, se complica la cosa un poquito tanto para el escritor como para el lector. No se hunde el mundo, *pero yo creo que es una complicación innecesaria*. Será que tengo una mente científica, pero a mí me gusta que las cosas sean claras y definidas, y no que se deje a la discreción de cada cual si tal cosa se escribe de una u otra manera. *Es cierto que quien escribe (o habla) debe ponerse en el lugar del lector (u oyente) para intentar que su discurso sea lo más claro posible, pero no me parece deseable que esto afecte a las normas de ortografía.*


 
Eso digo yo, jellby se ha expresdo con bastante más claridad que yo.

Una regla debería servir para hacer las cosas más fáciles no para complicar las cosas aún más. Si se deja al gusto del comsumidor a ver si pone o no tilde esta desaparecerá. (lo que causaría gran confusión, pienso yo)


----------



## Pumpkin72

Jo, qué pereza. En fin.



			
				heidita said:
			
		

> No soy yo sino Jellby que lo dijo primero, no de ti, sino genericamente,


Y respondí, no lo repetiré aquí. Luego te dirigiste a mí, y también respondí. (No es que sea relevante en la conversación, pero bueno.)



			
				heidita said:
			
		

> pero da lo mismo, ya que eres tú que argumenta a favor de la nueva regla.


Lo que he dicho es que veo que la regla tiene sentido. Y cada una de esas veces también he afirmado que seguiré acentuando "solo" siempre que sea adverbio, porque, oh sorpresa, son dos cosas distintas.



			
				heidita said:
			
		

> O sea, ¿estamos de acuerdo que en la frase de muestra:
> 
> _Estoy solo respondiendo la pregunta._
> 
> debería haber una tilde?
> 
> Dude te dice que no,


Depende de lo que quiera decir. Y naturalmente, como todo el mundo, puede estar equivocado en sus opiniones sobre casos concretos, del mismo modo que a unos un texto les puede parecer confuso y a otros, diáfano.



			
				heidita said:
			
		

> y como el que escribe manda....


Si eso fuera cierto, DULCE_VENENO habría revolucionado el idioma español en dos líneas.

====================================

Y si de preguntar se trata:

1. ¿Conoces la norma "sólo/solo" de la RAE?

2. ¿Crees justificado desaconsejar su exacto cumplimiento a quienes así lo quieran hacer?

3. En caso de haber respondido "sí" a (2), ¿por qué no estaría justificado entonces desaconsejar el cumplimiento de cualquier otra norma ortográfica?

4. Si creyéramos justificado desaconsejar el uso de normas lingüísticas, ¿sería correcto hacerlo en un sitio donde precisamente intentamos enseñar fielmente los idiomas?

5. ¿No sería mucho más correcto enseñar la norma y la "relectura" que muchos hace*mos* de ella, para que cada cual elija pero también esté preparado para lo que otros elijan?

6. Si una norma nos pareciera realmente inaceptable, deberíamos:
a. obrar como si no existiera.
b. adoctrinar a los demás para que no la sigan.
c. informar a los demás para que decidan si la siguen.
d. ir a la raíz del problema y reclamar razonadamente a quien la elaboró.

====================================

Y como ya veo el siguiente mensaje, fíjate bien en lo que dice Jellby: "no me parece deseable". Está _opinando_ sobre la norma, y me parece muy bien, pero no creo que haya defendido el corregir a quien la siga, que es de lo que estoy _intentando_ hablar contigo, por difícil que resulte.


----------



## Maruja14

Respecto a la pregunta 2, a mí si me gustaría decir que habría que cumplirla exactamente, como tu dices. Es decir, deberíamos estar seguros de que no hay la más mínima ambigüedad, antes de ahorrarnos la tilde.

A mí tampoco me gusta nada la norma. Me parece que complica más que facilitar.

Cinco páginas de discusiones así lo demuestran.

Perdona que no haga el cuestonario completo


----------



## Jellby

Buenas noticias, la "norma" que yo he estado comentando y poniendo a caer de un burro era la de la Ortografía de la RAE, de 1999. Pero he mirado el DPD (2005) y ahí lo dice más claro (la negrita es mía):

Ahora bien, cuando esta palabra *pueda interpretarse* en un mismo enunciado como adverbio o como adjetivo, *se utilizará obligatoriamente* la tilde en el uso adverbial para evitar ambigüedades.

Así que ya no importa lo que perciba quien escribe, la cuestión es si puede interpretarse como adjetivo o no. Lo que no dice es qué pasa cuando no hay ambigüedad posible, ¿es incorrecta la tilde o simplemente es opcional? Tal como está escrito, parece que esta frase sería incorrecta:

Ana estará sólo dos días.


----------



## Pumpkin72

Jellby said:
			
		

> Buenas noticias, la "norma" que yo he estado comentando y poniendo a caer de un burro era la de la Ortografía de la RAE, de 1999. Pero he mirado el DPD (2005) y ahí lo dice más claro (la negrita es mía):
> 
> Ahora bien, cuando esta palabra *pueda interpretarse* en un mismo enunciado como adverbio o como adjetivo, *se utilizará obligatoriamente* la tilde en el uso adverbial para evitar ambigüedades.


Exacto, por eso insistía yo en que no era al capricho del autor, sino que éste debe _garantizar_ la ausencia total de ambigüedad hasta donde él sepa. Y si se le escapa un caso obvio, será una falta de ortografía como las que todos cometemos, por despiste o por desconocimiento.



			
				Jellby said:
			
		

> Así que ya no importa lo que perciba quien escribe, la cuestión es si puede interpretarse como adjetivo o no. Lo que no dice es qué pasa cuando no hay ambigüedad posible, ¿es incorrecta la tilde o simplemente es opcional? Tal como está escrito, parece que esta frase sería incorrecta:
> 
> Ana estará sólo dos días.


Yo entiendo (o quiero entender) que la tilde innecesaria no sería falta de ortografía, aunque sólo )) sea por no dejar como incorrectos todos los libros ya escritos.


----------



## Jellby

Pumpkin72 said:
			
		

> Exacto, por eso insistía yo en que no era al capricho del autor, sino que éste debe _garantizar_ la ausencia total de ambigüedad hasta donde él sepa. Y si se le escapa un caso obvio, será una falta de ortografía como las que todos cometemos, por despiste o por desconocimiento.



Pero no dabas referencias  Con el DPD en la mano (en la pantalla), te digo que tenías razón.



> Yo entiendo (o quiero entender) que la tilde innecesaria no sería falta de ortografía, aunque sólo )) sea por no dejar como incorrectos todos los libros ya escritos.



Sin embargo, "fué", "vió" y "flúido" son incorrectos, aunque haya libros que así lo escriben.


----------



## Alundra

Pues yo lo siento, pero creo que seguiré poniendo tilde donde antes... Creo que prefiero ser incorrecta, pero que se entienda lo que escribo... 

No hay nada más frustrante para mí, que leer algo y no saber lo que quiere decir...

Además (esto creo que merecería un hilo en cultura) de que me hace pensar... tantos años estudiando montones y montones de reglas... intentando memorizarlas... haciendo miles y miles de ejercicios para retenerlas, leyendo sin parar... para que de un plumazo, te digan que es incorrecto escribirlo... ¿Saben lo que me cuesta no escribir un acento que lo he estado poniendo durante treinta años sin parar?... Ya sé que hay que renovarse (o morir  ) pero cuesta... (por lo menos a mí...)

En fín... habrá que ir adaptándose...

Alundra.


----------



## Pumpkin72

Jellby said:
			
		

> Pero no dabas referencias  Con el DPD en la mano (en la pantalla), te digo que tenías razón.
> 
> Sin embargo, "fué", "vió" y "flúido" son incorrectos, aunque haya libros que así lo escriben.


No es por marcarme un tanto _a toro pasado_, de verdad, pero entre lo que tú has puesto y lo que yo cité de la ortografía de la RAE no veo ninguna diferencia, yo lo interpreté exactamente como has dicho tú ahora.

Y sí, tienes razón con lo de fue/fué (no con lo de ¿flúido? ). Cuando se cambian estas normas, creo que debería ofrecerse una cierta "compatibilidad hacia atrás" para evitar estos efectos, pero bueno, una vez más, es opinable


----------



## Jellby

Pumpkin72 said:
			
		

> No es por marcarme un tanto _a toro pasado_, de verdad, pero entre lo que tú has puesto y lo que yo cité de la ortografía de la RAE no veo ninguna diferencia, yo lo interpreté exactamente como has dicho tú ahora.



Pues ni más ni menos que la diferencia entre "si existe riesgo" y "si quien escribe percibe riesgo".



> Y sí, tienes razón con lo de fue/fué (no con lo de ¿flúido? )



En los diccionarios académicos entre 1832 y 1950 aparece "flúido" y no "fluido" (y en ninguno "fluído", que creo que es la pronunciación mayoritaria).


----------



## Pumpkin72

Jellby said:
			
		

> Pues ni más ni menos que la diferencia entre "si existe riesgo" y "si quien escribe percibe riesgo".


En ambos casos, el juez es el que escribe, y lo que intenta juzgar es el riesgo de ambigüedad. La ambigüedad, por definición, sólo puede ser percibida por el lector, en cuyo lugar debe ponerse quien escribe para poder juzgar.

Por eso digo que me parecen equivalentes. Pero no digo que todo el mundo lo deba interpretar igual; sólo, que yo sí lo hice, acertadamente o no


----------



## ignaciobeltran

Para diferenciar una acepción de la otra:

*sólo* (con acento): adverbio, y significa "únicamente". "Esto es sólo una prueba".

*solo/a*(sin acento): adjetivo, y significa ser único, etc, etc. "Ella está sola".

El contexto sería suficiente, pero le Real Academia de la Lengua desea hacer difícil el estudio del español, en vez de hacerlo sencillo y más práctico.


----------



## Maruja14

ignaciobeltran said:
			
		

> Para diferenciar una acepción de la otra:
> 
> *sólo* (con acento): adverbio, y significa "únicamente". "Esto es sólo una prueba".
> 
> *solo/a*(sin acento): adjetivo, y significa ser único, etc, etc. "Ella está sola".
> 
> El contexto sería suficiente, pero le Real Academia de la Lengua desea hacer difícil el estudio del español, en vez de hacerlo sencillo y más práctico.


 
Tu opinión, entonces ¿cuál es? ¿Siempre sin acento?


----------



## Pumpkin72

Maruja14 said:
			
		

> Yo siempre he dicho "fluído" y, aunque no es una palabra que se escriba a menudo, imagino que siempre la he escrito de esta manera.


Pero sin tilde, ¿no?

Todavía recuerdo la cara que se me quedó cuando me enteré de que "distribuido" no llevaba tilde, cuando todo lo que _creía saber_ me decía que la pusiera


----------



## Maruja14

Pumpkin72 said:
			
		

> Pero sin tilde, ¿no?
> 
> Todavía recuerdo la cara que se me quedó cuando me enteré de que "distribuido" no llevaba tilde, cuando todo lo que _creía saber_ me decía que la pusiera


 
No, no, imagino que la habría escrito con tilde que es como yo la pronuncio...

¿Está mal pronunciada?


----------



## Pumpkin72

Maruja14 said:
			
		

> No, no, imagino que la habría escrito con tilde que es como yo la pronuncio...
> 
> ¿Está mal pronunciada?


No, está bien pronunciada, pero "ui" no lleva tilde aunque se pronuncie como hiato. Increíble pero cierto...

EDIT: Ya lo ha dicho Jellby  Añado que ambas pronunciaciones se admiten, aunque por escrito prevalezca el diptongo.


----------



## Maruja14

En fín, el asunto es que como yo soy de Madrid nunca he pensado que tuviera ningún problema con la concordancia entre pronunciación y escritura. Veo que no es así.

Así que no me había planteado antes este tema. Lo que sí es verdad es que siempre he considerado (yo) peor falta de ortografía poner una tilde donde no va que no ponerla donde va.

Yo las reglas las tengo, en general, bastante metidas en mi cabeza, me cuesta trabajo escribir de forma distinta a como pronuncio. Por eso el inglés no es lo mío (al menos hablado o escrito).


----------



## mccruz

La palabra sólo lleva acento cuando se pueda sustituir en la oración por sólamente. Si no se puede sustituir, entonces no llevaría acento. Así es como me lo enseñaron a mí en el colegio y nunca he tenido dudas.

Ejemplo:

Sólo me iré cuando me lo digas = sólamente me iré cuando me lo digas.

Él estaba solo en casa = aquí no se puede sustituir por solamente, así pues no llevaría acento.


----------



## Alundra

mccruz said:
			
		

> La palabra sólo lleva acento cuando se pueda sustituir en la oración por sólamente. Si no se puede sustituir, entonces no llevaría acento. Así es como me lo enseñaron a mí en el colegio y nunca he tenido dudas.
> 
> Ejemplo:
> 
> Sólo me iré cuando me lo digas = sólamente me iré cuando me lo digas.
> 
> Él estaba solo en casa = aquí no se puede sustituir por solamente, así pues no llevaría acento.


 
Creo que han cambiado las normas un poquito desde que te lo enseñaron en el colegio.
Precisamente, por eso se debate el tema... porque ya no es así.

Ahora, se supone que "solo" lleva acento únicamente cuando se considera que puede ser ambiguo.

Si no, en ninguno de los casos que comentas lo llevaría.



			
				Jellby said:
			
		

> Cuando una palabra se pronuncia de dos formas diferentes es inevitable que la grafía favorezca una de ellas, bien sea por tradición, por etimología, por predominancia... Quizá algún día la pronunciación con hiato sea tan mayoritaria que decidan cambiar la ortografía.
> 
> Lo que no me parece correcto entonces es aceptar tanto "guion" como "guión", la RAE incumple sus propios principios


 
Por esa misma razón, opino que lo de "sólo" y "solo" dependiendo del juicio de quien escribe (que considere si es ambigüo o no para quien lo lea) al final será el "cachondeo de la percha" (si se me permite la expresión).

Alundra.


----------



## Maruja14

mccruz said:
			
		

> La palabra sólo lleva acento cuando se pueda sustituir en la oración por sólamente. Si no se puede sustituir, entonces no llevaría acento. Así es como me lo enseñaron a mí en el colegio y nunca he tenido dudas.
> 
> Ejemplo:
> 
> Sólo me iré cuando me lo digas = sólamente me iré cuando me lo digas.
> 
> Él estaba solo en casa = aquí no se puede sustituir por solamente, así pues no llevaría acento.


 
Hola, este hilo tiene seis páginas. El problema que hemos comentado repetidamente es el de la subjetividad del asunto, yo podría pensar:

Solo me iré cuando me lo digas-> No es muy normal la construcción en español, pero podría valer como "me voy sin compañía", lo mismo que si dices "triste me iré cuando me lo digas".

El estaba sólo en casa-> No hacía nada, simplemente estaba.

Lo que uno ve muy claro, para otro puede que esté muy oscuro


----------



## Jellby

Lo que nos falta es una manera de marcar que una palabra no lleva acento porque conscientemente no se ha querido poner. Igual los coches necesitan una señalización para decir "no es que se me haya olvidado poner el intermitente, es que voy a seguir recto".


----------



## Pumpkin72

Y otra que diga "sí, he puesto el intermitente porque giro, no porque me lo haya dejado puesto"  Y luego haría falta otra de confirmación de la confirmación, _ad infinitum_...


----------



## Alundra

Jellby said:
			
		

> Lo que nos falta es una manera de marcar que una palabra no lleva acento porque conscientemente no se ha querido poner. Igual los coches necesitan una señalización para decir "no es que se me haya olvidado poner el intermitente, es que voy a seguir recto".


 
Creo que conforme estaba antes, quedaba lo suficientemente claro.
No es que no admita la nueva norma... Es que me parece sin sentido y que confunde más que aclara... Se supone que las reformas son para aclarar, no para confundir...

Alundra.


----------



## Maruja14

Alundra said:
			
		

> Creo que conforme estaba antes, quedaba lo suficientemente claro.
> No es que no admita la nueva norma... Es que me parece sin sentido y que confunde más que aclara... Se supone que las reformas son para aclarar, no para confundir...
> 
> Alundra.


 
Estoy de acuerdo en que esto confunde y separa. A mi la norma tampoco me gusta, me parece que no aclara nada, todo lo contrario. 110 respuestas en este hilo así lo demuestran.


----------



## heidita

Pumpkin72 said:
			
		

> Exacto, por eso insistía yo en que no era al capricho del autor, sino que éste debe *garantizar la ausencia total de ambigüedad* hasta donde él sepa. Y si se le escapa un caso obvio, será una falta de ortografía como las que todos cometemos, por despiste o por desconocimiento.


 
Me supongo que esto contesta mi pregunta, ya que a pesar de dejarme tu testamento vital, no has tenido a bien de contestar sencillamente sí o no.

Estoy *sólo* respondiendo unas preguntas.

debe de llevar necesariamente tilde, ya que existe total ambigüedad.


----------



## Fernando

Mi voto va por poner o no la tilde siempre.

Y no os peguéis.


----------



## heidita

Maruja14 said:
			
		

> Estoy de acuerdo en que esto confunde y separa. A mi la norma tampoco me gusta, me parece que no aclara nada, todo lo contrario. 110 respuestas en este hilo así lo demuestran.


 
No podría estar más de acuerdo con Alundra y Marujita.

Tened en cuenta además que este hilo lo están contestando practicamente sólo hispanos y españoles. ¿Qué dicen los demás? (Yo directamente me incluyo entre los españoles jejej) Fijaros si entre los que hablamos español no nos ponemos de acuerdo qué tipo de confusión no causará a un extranjero.

Las reglas deben facilitar las cosas, no complicarlas.

Y sí, Pumpkin, seguiré poniendo siempre_ sólo_ (adverbio) con tilde, ya que siempre me parecerá ambiguo. En esto, como en todo lo que concierne a gramática, seguiré los pasos de Lazarus, cuyo comentario probablemente haya caído en el olvido mientras.


----------



## Pumpkin72

heidita said:
			
		

> Me supongo que esto contesta mi pregunta, ya que a pesar de dejarme tu testamento vital, no has tenido a bien de contestar sencillamente sí o no.
> 
> Estoy *sólo* respondiendo unas preguntas.
> 
> debe de llevar necesariamente tilde, ya que existe total ambigüedad.


Habría contestado si eso hubiese sido importante en la argumentación. No lo era y sigue sin serlo.

Respóndeme tú, ¿qué hora es? Y ojo con lo que dices, porque puedes estar dándome la razón con tu respuesta 

Yo también estoy con Fernando, e incluso voy más lejos. Siempre que escriba cualquier palabra, me comprometo a hacerlo bien o mal, pero sin ambigüedades. Juzgadas por mí. Claro. O no. Ya veré.


----------



## Fernando

Mis posición la di hace unos 80 mensajes o así:

Dependiendo de su función en la frase debe acentuarse o no, independientemente de que la subjetividad del hablante considere que hay ambigüedad. O sea SIEMPRE 

Sólo, apenas, si acaso, soy un pobre mortal.
Solo, abandonado, triste, cuitado, me encuentro en esta lóbrega prisión.

_Intervención del moderador: He borrado respuestas a mensajes eliminados._


----------



## Pumpkin72

Fernando said:
			
		

> Mis posición la di hace unos 80 mensajes o así:
> 
> Dependiendo de su función en la frase debe acentuarse o no, independientemente de que la subjetividad del hablante considere que hay ambigüedad. O sea SIEMPRE
> 
> Sólo, apenas, si acaso, soy un pobre mortal.
> Solo, abandonado, triste, cuitado, me encuentro en esta lóbrega prisión.
> 
> _Intervención del moderador: He borrado respuestas a mensajes eliminados._


Mucho me temo que entonces no puedo estar contigo. Solo lo estuve cuando dijiste: "Mi voto va por poner o no la tilde siempre."


----------



## Sammo

¿Cuando se usa "solo" y cuando se usa "sólo"?

No creo que la pregunta puede ser mas sencilla que así.


----------



## pickypuck

Los académicos hoy en día sólo recomiendan hacer la distición con la tilde cuando existe ambigüedad entre el adjetivo y el adverbio. De todas formas creo que el 99% de los hablantes de español siguen poniendo la tilde cuando solo equivale a solamente.

Esto es lo que dice el Panhispánico, por si te interesa:

*sólo/solo. *La palabra _solo_ puede ser un adjetivo:_ No me gusta el café solo; Vive él solo en esa gran mansión;_ o un adverbio: _Solo nos llovió dos días; Contesta solo sí o no_. Se trata de una palabra llana terminada en vocal, por lo que, según las reglas generales de acentuación (1.1.2), no debe llevar tilde. Ahora bien, cuando esta palabra pueda interpretarse en un mismo enunciado como adverbio o como adjetivo, se utilizará obligatoriamente la tilde en el uso adverbial para evitar ambigüedades:_ Estaré solo un mes _(al no llevar tilde, _solo_ se interpreta como adjetivo: ‘en soledad, sin compañía’); _Estaré sólo un mes _(al llevar tilde, _sólo_ se interpreta como adverbio: ‘solamente, únicamente’); también puede deshacerse la ambigüedad sustituyendo el adverbio _solo_ por los sinónimos _solamente_ o _únicamente_.

¡Olé!


----------



## heidita

Sobre esto ha habido muchos hilos. Quizás los encuentres en WR, diccionario (no sé añadir hilos).

Sólo una pequeña indicación, también los responsables del foro han preferido llamar este preciso foro

*sólo español*


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Hola, Sammo.
Tal vez este hilo te ayude.
Saludos


----------



## X.Cyclop

Lleva acento cuando dices por ejemplo "_Sólo mide 100m_", y no lleva acento cuando dices por ejemplo "_Está comiendo solo en su casa_".


----------



## Ediroa

pickypuck said:
			
		

> Los académicos hoy en día sólo recomiendan hacer la distición con la tilde cuando existe ambigüedad entre el adjetivo y el adverbio.
> 
> ¡Olé!


Ya no se acentúan, solo y exclusivamente cuando exista ambigüedad, según las nuevas normas.

Salu2


----------



## pickypuck

Ediroa said:
			
		

> Ya no se acentúan, solo y exclusivamente cuando exista ambigüedad, según las nuevas normas.
> 
> Salu2


 
Es lo que digo precisamente en mi mensaje. De todas formas, yo sigo poniendo la tilde porque me cuesta mucho no hacerlo... como a la mayoría de hablantes ^_^

¡Olé!


----------



## Ediroa

pickypuck said:
			
		

> Es lo que digo precisamente en mi mensaje. De todas formas, yo sigo poniendo la tilde porque me cuesta mucho no hacerlo... como a la mayoría de hablantes ^_^
> 
> ¡Olé!



Sí, solo era para reforzar tu comentario. 
Ah! y otra cosa, yo tengo que hacer esfuerzos para no poner la tilde 

Salu2


----------



## m127

Es extraño que nadie haya reparado en dos hechos:

A priori: El uso de la tilde es diacrítico en el caso de la palabra "solo". En eso estamos de acuerdo. Pero nadie ha reparado en que

a) si se usa forzosamente la tilde en el adverbio "solo", se pierde la naturaleza diacrítica del acento y se convierte en ortográfica;

b) si se obliga al uso ortográfico de la tilde en el adverbio "solo", se ROMPE otra regla ortográfica, la cual reza que las palabras graves no se tildan.

Lo que la RAE está haciendo a partir de 1999 es reforzar la naturaleza esencial de la regla del acento DIACRÍTICO y, al mismo tiempo, VIGILAR que no se rompan otras reglas, lo cual comprometería en sí misma la razón de tener reglas.

¿Tiene sentido la enmienda al uso de la tilde en la palabra "solo"?

*Sí.*


----------



## Morgancin

Yo sólo estoy solo.
Besos y adiós.


----------



## Outsider

m127 said:


> b) si se obliga al uso ortográfico de la tilde en el adverbio "solo", se ROMPE otra regla ortográfica, la cual reza que las palabras graves no se tildan.


Cuándo, dónde, éste... Ya está rota esa regla.


----------



## verbo

"solo" es palabra llana.
Pero puede llevar tilde diacrítica. Es el mismo caso de "tú" y "tu", "té" y "te", etc.
Cuando la palabra "solo" significa solamente o unicamente [adverbio], lleva tilde, para diferenciarla de "solo" sin tilde [adjetivo].
Con respecto al significado de las palabras "solo" y "sólo", puede consultarse el diccionario de la RAE http://www.rae.es, ingresar ambas palabras y salir de la duda.


----------



## Cosmonauta

Desde luego, si en algo lleváis razón es que no parece que quede claro cuál es la norma de la Academia en cuanto a al adjetivo/adverbio 'solo'... Como dice Verbo, si se acude al diccionario, aparece el adverbio con y sin tilde, pero el diccionario no lo explica, solo dice que 'solo' y 'sólo' son adverbios los dos. ¿Por qué unas veces con y otras sin? Para conocer _realmente_la norma que las academias proponen es necesario acudir a la edición de su ortografía (1999) (+)

Copio página 29: "...*Cuando quien escribe perciba riesgo de ambigüedad, llevará acento ortográfico en su uso adverbial*, por ejemplo: 'pasaré solo este verano' (adjetivo, _alone_) o pasaré sólo este verano' (adverbio, _only_). Es decir, los dos usos del adverbio solo/sólo responden a la necesidad de significar correctamente, 'sólo' es un comodín.

Deducción 1: si encontramos escrita la palabara sólo, es porque es adverbio y quien la escribió quiso eliminar una posible ambigüedad en la frase.

Deducción 2: el adjetivo solo nunca lleva tilde.

Deducción 3: Es posible que encontremos escrito solo siendo adverbio, si quien lo escribió entendió que no se producía ambigüedad de significado.


----------



## m127

Outsider said:


> Cuándo, dónde, éste... Ya está rota esa regla.


 
No es así. El uso de la tilde es diacrítico también en esas palabras. Solo se rompe esa regla si se tilda cuando no hay riesgo de confusión y no se hace uso del sentido común, una de las cualidades, por cierto, distintivas del castellano respecto a otras lenguas.

He ahí una buena manera de diferenciar entre los que usan las reglas con propiedad y los que no.

Ejemplo (encontrado en una definición de la RAE):

*lactancia**.*(De _lactar_).

*1.* f. Acción de amamantar o de mamar.

*2.* f. Primer período de la vida de los mamíferos, en el cual se alimentan *solo* de leche.

*3.* f. Este sistema de alimentación. Lactancia artificial, materna, natural.□ V. 

¿Por qué hacer una confusión de algo tan evidente y lógico?


----------



## Outsider

m127 said:


> El uso de la tilde es diacrítico también en esas palabras. Solo se rompe esa regla si se tilda cuando no hay riesgo de confusión y no se hace uso del sentido común, una de las cualidades, por cierto, distintivas del castellano respecto a otras lenguas.


No me parece ser eso lo que dice la RAE sobre palabras interrogativas como "cuándo" y "dónde". Fíjese en la página 29.


----------



## m127

Outsider said:


> No me parece ser eso lo que dice la RAE sobre palabras interrogativas como "cuándo" y "dónde". Fíjese en la página 29.


 

No entiendo su prerrogativa. Ahí dice claramente que el uso de la tilde en esas palabras es de diacrítico, lo cual es bastante claro.

Ejemplo (a modo de diálogo):

        - ¿Cuándo fuiste a jugar?

        - Cuando me rompi la pierna.

        - ¿Cuando te rompiste la pierna?


----------



## m127

Outsider said:


> No me parece ser eso lo que dice la RAE sobre palabras interrogativas como "cuándo" y "dónde". Fíjese en la página 29.


 

No entiendo su prerrogativa. Ahí dice claramente que el uso de la tilde en esas palabras es de tipo diacrítico, lo cual es bastante claro.

Ejemplo (a modo de diálogo):

- ¿Cuándo fuiste a jugar?

- Cuando me rompi la pierna.

- ¿Cuando te rompiste la pierna?

- Sí, cuando me rompí la pierna.

¿Cuál es la confusión? He ahí un festín de acentos diacríticos bien usados.


----------



## Cosmonauta

m127 said:


> No es así. El uso de la tilde es diacrítico también en esas palabras. Solo se rompe esa regla si se tilda cuando no hay riesgo de confusión y no se hace uso del sentido común, una de las cualidades, por cierto, distintivas del castellano respecto a otras lenguas.
> 
> He ahí una buena manera de diferenciar entre los que usan las reglas con propiedad y los que no.
> 
> Ejemplo (encontrado en una definición de la RAE):
> 
> *lactancia**.*(De _lactar_).
> 
> *1.* f. Acción de amamantar o de mamar.
> 
> *2.* f. Primer período de la vida de los mamíferos, en el cual se alimentan *solo* de leche.
> 
> *3.* f. Este sistema de alimentación. Lactancia artificial, materna, natural.□ V.
> 
> ¿Por qué hacer una confusión de algo tan evidente y lógico?


----------



## Outsider

El texto de la RAE introduce los acentos en palabras interrogativas en la sección intitulada "4.6. Tilde diacrítica", pero nunca define lo que entiende por una "tilde diacrítica". Nunca dice que es opcional.

Todo lo que podemos hacer es seguir literalmente el texto. En algunas subsecciones, como por ejemplo, "4.6.2 Tilde diacrítica en los demonstrativos", queda claro del texto que la tilde es opcional. Todavía, en otras, como "4.6.1 a) el/él, b) tu/tú, c) mi/mí", etc., la tilde claramente no es opcional.

En el artículo 4.6.3, que trata de la "Tilde diacrítica en los interrogativos y exclamativos", como en el 4.6.1., nunca se dice que la tilde es opcional.


----------



## m127

Outsider said:


> El texto de la RAE introduce los acentos en palabras interrogativas en la sección intitulada "4.6. Tilde diacrítica", pero nunca define lo que entiende por una "tilde diacrítica". Nunca dice que es opcional.
> 
> Todo lo que podemos hacer es seguir literalmente el texto. En algunas subsecciones, como por ejemplo, "4.6.2 Tilde diacrítica en los demonstrativos", queda claro del texto que la tilde es opcional. Todavía, en otras, como "4.6.1 a) el/él, b) tu/tú, c) mi/mí", etc., la tilde claramente no es opcional.
> 
> En el artículo 4.6.3, que trata de la "Tilde diacrítica en los interrogativos y exclamativos", como en el 4.6.1., nunca se dice que la tilde es opcional.


 
¿Quién le dijo a usted que la tilde diacrítica es opcional?  La tilde diacrítica es obligatoria cuando se puede presentar confusión en una expresión cuyo significado podría SER DIFERENTE al que el autor se refiere si faltase dicha tilde.


----------



## Outsider

m127 said:


> La tilde diacrítica es obligatoria cuando se puede presentar confusión en una expresión cuyo significado podría SER DIFERENTE al que el autor se refiere si faltase dicha tilde.


Es exactamente eso lo que quería decir con "opcional", como es obvio. No nos liemos en semánticas.


----------



## m127

Outsider said:


> Es exactamente eso lo que quería decir con "opcional", como es obvio. No nos liemos en semánticas.


 
De acuerdo. Debería tal vez reformular. ¿Qué parte de las reglas del uso del acento diacrítico es la que no entiende?  Mi genuina intención es la de ayudar en algo que personalmente me parece más claro que el agua.  Pensé por un momento que los ejemplos que elegí eran bastante ilustrativos.

Si pudiera ser específico, se lo agradecería.


----------



## Livives

Aquí decimos  "está tan solo, que ni siquiera tiene acento".


----------



## Outsider

m127 said:


> ¿Qué parte de las reglas del uso del acento diacrítico es la que no entiende? Mi genuina intención es la de ayudar en algo que personalmente me parece más claro que el agua.


¡Ninguna! Las entiendo perfectamente.


----------



## m127

Livives said:


> Aquí decimos "está tan solo, que ni siquiera tiene acento".


----------



## Maruja14

Livives said:


> Aquí decimos "está tan solo, que ni siquiera tiene acento".


 

Genial


----------



## m127

Outsider said:


> Cuándo, dónde, éste... Ya está rota esa regla.


----------



## Outsider

m127 said:


> [...] otra regla ortográfica, la cual reza que las palabras graves no se tildan.


----------



## m127

El uso del acento diacrítico es una excepción a la regla de acentuación de las palabras llanas. Acentuar diacríticamente en favor de dicha excepción NO ES ROMPER la regla, sino atender la excepción de una regla.

Me doy cuenta ahora de dónde viene su alegato, pero es en definitiva incorrecto.


----------



## Cosmonauta

Amigos:
El caso solo/sólo es uno de los casos de los llamados por la Academia "OTROS CASOS DE TILDE DIACRÍTICA" . La norma que la rige es la 4.6.4. No es aplicable la norma 4.6.3 porque, como su título indica, corresponde a los casos de interrogativos y exclamativos. No es aplicable la norma 4.6.2, porque corresponde a los demostrativos. No es aplicable la norma 4.6.1 porque corresponde a los monosílabos. La única norma aplicable para poner tilde o no al adverbio 'solo' es el artículo 4.6.4, que dice textualmente:

*"Cuando quien escribe perciba riesgo de ambigüedad [entre adjetivo y adverbio], llevará acento ortográfico en su uso adverbial".*

Es decir, si nuestro adverbio puede confundirse con el adjetivo masculino singular 'solo', debemos regalarle una tilde. Evidentemente, es una tilde fuera de la norma general y sirve para darle un valor distintivo (diacrítico) con respecto al adjetivo, porque se ha producido en esa ocasión una anfibología.

Creo que m127 no me ha entendido. ¡Por supuesto que es una tilde diacrítica!, es más, yo lo he dado como ejemplo de tilde diacrítica, pero tildes diacríticas hay por diversos motivos y no se ejercen en todos los casos. Por otro lado, el ejemplo que tú das cumple con lo que he expuesto yo, no lo contradice. En la frase 'en el cual se alimentan *solo* de leche')  no es necesaria tilde puesto que la frase no ofrece ambigüedad ninguna con el adjetivo. ¡Este 'solo' solo puede ser adverbio, nunca adjetivo! Por eso no necesita tilde diacrítica (así lo expuse en la deducción 3)

 Dices que "no es así" (¿?) y luego te alineas exactamente con lo que yo he dicho.  ¿Realmente has leído mi texto?  Estoy de acuerdo contigo, yo tampoco entiendo por qué tanta confusión de algo tan evidente, así que volveré a COPIAR  la norma de acentuación de 'solo' de la Ortografía de la Academia.

1/ Texto de la Ortografía de la Academia: página 29, artículo 4.6.4 epígrafe a). Edición descargable en la página de la RAE.
2/ *EJEMPLOS * de 'solo' adverbio o adjetivo sin tilde y/o con tilde copiados de la Ortografía de la Academia, para ayudarnos:

Estaré solo este verano aquí (adjetivo)
Estaré sólo este verano aquí (adverbio con tilde diacrítica)
(Ejemplo del artículo "Otros casos de tilde diacrítica" pág. 29)

Ejemplos de frases extraídas de la redacción de la Ortografía en sus artículos:

"...en las que solo se usa el signo final porque..." 
(adverbio sin tilde diacrítica, pág. 41)

"...y solo en la primera se escribirá..." 
(adverbio sin tilde diacrítica, pág. 42)

"...se coloca un solo corchete..." 
(adjetivo, pág. 42)

Lo primero que tenemos que entender es que 'solo' tiene dos funciones. Una de ellas, la de adverbio, en ocasiones necesita una tilde diacrítica para no ser confundida con la otra función, la de adjetivo. Pero solo sucede en ocasiones, solo en caso de anfibología, porque si llevara siempre tilde, no se expresaría en un punto propio, ya que NO correponde a las tildes diacríticas de demostrativos, interrogativos, ni exclamativos, sino a la tilde en "*OTROS *CASOS DE TILDE DIACRÍTICA" (4.6.4 a) ) 
Espero haber transmitido correctamente la norma. Pido disculpas si cabe de antemano por el énfasis, no es signo de acritud, es para darle al caso un valor distintivo, es decir, diacrítico.


----------



## m127

> Dices que "no es así" (¿?) y luego te alineas exactamente con lo que yo he dicho. ¿Realmente has leído mi texto? Estoy de acuerdo contigo, yo tampoco entiendo por qué tanta confusión de algo tan evidente, así que volveré a COPIAR la norma de acentuación de 'solo' de la Ortografía de la Academia.


 
No estaba hablando contigo. Mis palabras eran dirigidas a _Outsider_, por eso le he estado citando a él.


----------



## Cosmonauta

m127 said:


> No estaba hablando contigo. Mis palabras eran dirigidas a _Outsider_, por eso le he estado citando a él.



Disculpa la confusión


----------



## Cosmonauta

Pumpkin72 said:


> Heidita, no me parece una buena idea simplificar las reglas ortográficas para hacer más fácil el aprendizaje del idioma. Estaríamos faltando a la verdad y preparando mal a la gente.
> 
> Puedes _recomendar_ que el adverbio "sólo" se acentúe siempre, y explicar tus razones para hacerlo, pero no corregir a quien no quiera hacerlo porque aplique la norma existente, que tiene más importancia que cualquier recomendación nuestra.
> 
> Es como si acordáramos no usar verbos irregulares o el subjuntivo, para no confundir a la gente.



Estoy completamente de acuerdo contigo. La frase ¿Por qué sólo lleva acento? en el ya lejano tiempo en que se hizo, no demuestra la utilidad de la tilde diacrítica, lo absurdo de las reglas, sino demuestra que los que hablamos español no sabemos distinguir un adjetivo de un adverbio. Y como no sabemos hacerlo, no podemos seguir la norma, y como no seguimos la norma, siempre ponemos una tilde.

De estudiante yo no sabía tampoco a qué se debía ese baile de la  tilde. En clase, en lugar de tilde diacrítica la llamábamos tilde cojonera. De modo que leí la Ortografía. Pero reconozco que no lo hice porque tenía dudas, sino curiosidad.


----------



## verbo

m127 said:


> El uso del acento diacrítico es una excepción a la regla de acentuación de las palabras llanas. Acentuar diacríticamente en favor de dicha excepción NO ES ROMPER la regla, sino atender la excepción de una regla.
> 
> Me doy cuenta ahora de dónde viene su alegato, pero es en definitiva incorrecto.


 
Así es. La tilde diacrítica se llama así por que sirve para diferenciar ( http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltGUIBusUsual?LEMA=diacrítico ). Esa es su función. Si la palabra es grave, aguda o lo que fuere, eso ya es otro tema.
Con respecto al significado de SOLO (adjetivo), véase:
http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltGUIBusUsual?LEMA=solo
Con respecto al significado de SÓLO (adverbio), véase:
http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltGUIBusUsual?LEMA=sólo


----------



## alvarezp

Alundra said:


> Ahora, se supone que "solo" lleva acento únicamente cuando se considera que puede ser ambiguo.



¿Y cuando sea ambiguo, qué significará el acento? Es decir, si se presta a confusión, ¿el acento indica que cuál de los dos significados se toma?

¿Significa que cuando se preste a confusión y no tenga acento... significa lo mismo? ¿Entonces se mantiene ambiguo?

Me parece absurdo, y me explico:

"El estaba solo comiendo."
1. Puede significar que solamente estaba comiendo.
2. Puede significar que estaba comiendo sin compañía.

Si le ponemos acento, ir a CON_ACENTO.
Si no le ponemos acento, ir a SIN_ACENTO.

*CON_ACENTO*:
"El estaba sólo comiendo."
1. Sólo puede significar que estaba comiendo sin compañía.

*SIN_ACENTO*:
"El estaba solo comiendo."
1. Puede significar que solamente estaba comiendo.
2. Puede significar que estaba comiendo sin compañía.


----------



## Jellby

alvarezp said:


> ¿Y cuando sea ambiguo, qué significará el acento? Es decir, si se presta a confusión, ¿el acento indica que cuál de los dos significados se toma?



El adverbio.



> ¿Significa que cuando se preste a confusión y no tenga acento... significa lo mismo? ¿Entonces se mantiene ambiguo?



Si está sin acento y puede ser ambiguo, entonces:

*a)* Supones que quien lo escribió también vio la ambigüedad y no cometió falta de ortografía: adjetivo.

*b)* No te fías de de que quien lo escribió sepa hacerlo sin faltas de ortografía: se mantiene la ambigüedad.

Sí, la b) es un problema, pero lo es para todas las tildes diacríticas que deshacen ambigüedades:

Señor muerto esta tarde llegamos
Señor muerto, esta tarde llegamos (?)
Señor, muerto está, tarde llegamos


----------



## m127

alvarezp said:


> *CON_ACENTO*:
> "El estaba sólo comiendo."
> 1. Sólo puede significar que estaba comiendo sin compañía.
> 
> *SIN_ACENTO*:
> "El estaba solo comiendo."
> 1. Puede significar que solamente estaba comiendo.
> 2. Puede significar que estaba comiendo sin compañía.


 

No existe tal ambigüedad.


*SIN_ACENTO*:
"El estaba solo comiendo."
1. Puede significar que solamente estaba comiendo. * *
2. Puede significar que estaba comiendo sin compañía. 

*CON_ACENTO*:
"El estaba sólo comiendo."
1. Puede significar que solamente estaba comiendo.   


En suma, o es lo uno o es lo otro. Esto podría resultar ambiguo para lectores que no saben realmente leer; o erróneo para escritores que no saben escribir. Que los hay. Por otra parte, a su ejemplo _SIN_ACENTO_ le haría falta una coma:

"El estaba solo, comiendo".


----------



## Maruja14

m127 said:


> No existe tal ambigüedad.
> 
> 
> *SIN_ACENTO*:
> "El estaba solo comiendo."
> 1. Puede significar que solamente estaba comiendo. * *
> 2. Puede significar que estaba comiendo sin compañía.
> 
> *CON_ACENTO*:
> "El estaba sólo comiendo."
> 1. Sólo puede significar que estaba comiendo sin compañía.
> 
> *Es justamente lo contrario: sólo puede significar que lo único que hacía era comer.*
> 
> 
> En suma, o es lo uno o es lo otro. Esto podría resultar ambiguo para lectores que no saben realmente leer; o erróneo para escritores que no saben escribir. Que los hay. Por otra parte, a su ejemplo _SIN_ACENTO_ le haría falta una coma:
> 
> "El estaba solo, comiendo".


 
Como dijo alguien es este hilo hace unos meses el problema de la supuesta ambigüedad, es que el que escribe, como sabe exactamente lo que quiere decir, no tiene por qué percibir ninguna ambigüedad. Para el que escribe la ambigüedad no existe.

Para el que lo lee, es otro asunto.


----------



## heidita

"El estaba solo comiendo."
1. Puede significar que solamente estaba comiendo. * *

¿Y por qué no, m127? Si para mi no existe ambigüedad, lo escribo así , como bien subraya Maruja.

De todas formas, llevamos más de 127 posts en este hilo, casi todas las entradas por hispanos. Si no existiera ambigüedad no habría esta discusión.


----------



## verbo

alvarezp said:


> ¿Y cuando sea ambiguo, qué significará el acento? Es decir, si se presta a confusión, ¿el acento indica que cuál de los dos significados se toma?
> 
> ¿Significa que cuando se preste a confusión y no tenga acento... significa lo mismo? ¿Entonces se mantiene ambiguo?
> 
> Me parece absurdo, y me explico:
> 
> "El estaba solo comiendo."
> 1. Puede significar que solamente estaba comiendo.
> 2. Puede significar que estaba comiendo sin compañía.
> 
> Si le ponemos acento, ir a CON_ACENTO.
> Si no le ponemos acento, ir a SIN_ACENTO.
> 
> *CON_ACENTO*:
> "El estaba sólo comiendo."
> 1. Sólo puede significar que estaba comiendo sin compañía.
> 
> *SIN_ACENTO*:
> "El estaba solo comiendo."
> 1. Puede significar que solamente estaba comiendo.
> 2. Puede significar que estaba comiendo sin compañía.


 
SOLO sin tilde = adjetivo, adverbio
SÓLO con tilde = adverbio (nunca es adjetivo)

"Él estaba sólo comiendo." = Únicamente estaba comiendo. Lo único que hacía era comer (En este caso, SÓLO nunca podría ser tomado como adjetivo.)

"Solo estoy, aquí, rememorando el ayer".

SOLO es adjetivo.

Además, debemos tomar en cuenta que la construcción de una frase cuando hay adverbio a veces es diferente:

"El estaba solo comiendo." >>> "Sólo estaba comiendo". [adverbio]
"El estaba solo comiendo." >>> "Él estaba solo, comiendo". [adjetivo]

* Si quien escribe considera que la palabra se presta a confusión y no le coloca la tilde, estamos ante un error ortográfico.
* Si quien escribe no se percata que la palabra se presta a confusión y no le coloca la tilde, estamos ante un error ortográfico.
* Si quien escribe considera que NO hay lugar a confusión o ambigüedad, entonces no tenemos nada que decir 

verbo


----------



## alvarezp

Jellby said:


> Sí, la b) es un problema, pero lo es para todas las tildes diacríticas que deshacen ambigüedades



¿"Todas" las tildes diacríticas? Falso. En el caso de "sí" y "si", la regla es muy clara. Si alguien lo escribe mal, le puedes decir que está mal.

En el caso de "sólo", yo me veo sometido a una ambigüedad, y ni siquiera puedo decirle al que escribió que está mal, me quedo atorado.



			
				m127:1392222 said:
			
		

> Que los hay. Por otra parte, a su ejemplo SIN_ACENTO le haría falta una coma:
> 
> "El estaba solo, comiendo".



Si pudiéramos confiar en que el escritor pusiera sus acentos y comas como corresponde, no caeríamos en la ambigüedad en primer lugar.



			
				heidita:1392953 said:
			
		

> ¿Y por qué no, m127? Si para mi no existe ambigüedad, lo escribo así , como bien subraya Maruja.



_ESO_ es lo que he tratado de explicar.


----------



## Jellby

alvarezp said:


> ¿"Todas" las tildes diacríticas? Falso. En el caso de "sí" y "si", la regla es muy clara. Si alguien lo escribe mal, le puedes decir que está mal.



"Si quiero, lo haré"

No sabes si quería usar un "si" condicional y lo he escrito bien o si es un "sí" afirmativo y he cometido una falta de ortografía. Puedes imaginártelo, pero cualquiera de las dos opciones es válida. A eso me refiero.



> En el caso de "sólo", yo me veo sometido a una ambigüedad, y ni siquiera puedo decirle al que escribió que está mal, me quedo atorado.



Claro, el problema viene porque la regla actual dice "si quien escribe percibe riesgo de ambigüedad". Seamos buenos, supongamos que si quien lee percibe el riesgo, entonces quien escribe también lo percibió en su momento y actuó en consecuencia. Si quien lee percibe ambigüedad es porque está escrito sin tilde, y si quien escribe lo dejó sin tilde, es porque es adjetivo: ya no hay ambigüedad.

¿Que pasa si quien escribe comete faltas de ortografía? Pues estamos siempre en las mismas.

¿Qué pasa si quien escribe no percibió ambigüedad y por lo tanto dejó el adverbio sin tilde? Pues nos pone en un aprieto y ésta es la razón de que no me guste esta nueva regla: yo seguiré poniendo el adverbio siempre con tilde.

La cosa podría ser distinta si se admitiera escribir el adverbio sin tilde cuando la ambigüedad es imposible, por ejemplo porque el sustantivo al que se le aplicaría el adjetivo está en femenino o en plural: "Estábamos solo comiendo", no puede ser adjetivo porque entonces tendría que ser "solos".


----------



## m127

heidita said:


> "El estaba solo comiendo."
> 1. Puede significar que solamente estaba comiendo. * *
> 
> ¿Y por qué no, m127? Si para mi no existe ambigüedad, lo escribo así , como bien subraya Maruja.
> 
> De todas formas, llevamos más de 127 posts en este hilo, casi todas las entradas por hispanos. Si no existiera ambigüedad no habría esta discusión.


 
Yendo un poco lejos en la exigencia de la buena escritura:

"El estaba solo comiendo"

Solo significa que "únicamente estaba comiendo" y NO PUEDE SIGNIFICAR NADA MÁS.

¿Saben por qué? Porque, para poder significar que estaba comiendo "en soledad", tendría que haber una coma y esta coma hace la gran diferencia:

"El estaba solo*,* comiendo"


----------



## m127

Maruja14 said:


> *CON_ACENTO*:
> "El estaba sólo comiendo."
> 1. Sólo puede significar que estaba comiendo sin compañía.
> 
> *Es justamente lo contrario: sólo puede significar que lo único que hacía era comer.*


 
De hecho, eso era lo que quería decir. Fue un error que hice al copiar y pegar. Le agradezco la observación.


----------



## heidita

m127 said:


> "El estaba solo*,* comiendo"


 
¿O sea, el que escribe no sólo se tiene que saber las reglas de acentuación al pie de la letra sino también las reglas de puntuación? Mucho pedir, me parece a mí.

Yo estoy con Jellby, siempre con tilde el adverbio.


----------



## Cosmonauta

Propongo que enfoquemos esta cuestión de otro modo, si os parece. Desde el punto de vista estadístico. Es más, el uso amplio de adverbios en cualquier texto es una necesidad expresiva. Encontrarnos con el adverbio 'solo' parece, además, muy habitual, aunque solo sea por evitar palabras más largas, como "únicamente" o "solamente". 

Sin embargo, encontrarnos con el adjetivo masculino singular 'solo' será mucho más infrecuente, aunque solo fuera por estadística (y ya llevo en este texto dos adverbios sin querer).

Con esto quiero decir que estamos enfocando el problema desde el punto de vista ortográfico y gramatical, pero estamos olvidando que en términos absolutos quizá estamos perdiendo la referencia. Si de cada 8 'solos' que nos encontremos solo uno será adjetivo, ¿a qué tal problema? Y si para colmo ese adjetivo no tiende a ambigüedad, resulta que ni siquiera hemos utilizado una diacrítica.

Lo diacrítico es contrario a lo regular, y si lo regular es el uso adverbial, si ponemos siempre tilde a 'solo' estamos  eliminando la fución diacrítica de la tilde. De modo que la norma está para que en las menores ocasiones tengamos que utilizar la tilde.


----------



## Cosmonauta

heidita said:


> ¿O sea, el que escribe no sólo se tiene que saber las reglas de acentuación al pie de la letra sino también las reglas de puntuación? Mucho pedir, me parece a mí.
> 
> Yo estoy con Jellby, siempre con tilde el adverbio.



Alguien preguntó 'por qué sólo lleva tilde', y eso es lo que hemos explicado suficientemente (¿?). Suponemos que se debe a que quería conocer la norma de la tilde diacrítica en el uso de 'solo'.

Seguís, además, en un error de interpretación. Es obvio que para el emisor, nunca habrá ambigüedad, porque es el autor intelectual del mensaje. 

El uso de la tilde diacrítica tiene el único fin de deshacer una anfibología, es decir, un doble sentido. Y el verdadero sentido no se lo da el emisor, sino el acto de comunicación.

Indudablemente, cada cuál puede escribir como quiera: se pueden abreviar  las plbras, juntarlas o separ las, no poner nunca tildes, rememorar a Juan Ramón Jiménez y escribir todo con j... De eso no hay duda, es un ejercicio de libertad saludable. 

Pero poner una tilde a un adverbio sin que exista anfibología es un error que se denomina 'hipercorrección'.

Todo depende de que desees que ciertos textos que escribas contengan errores o no. A mí me puedes escribir con todos los errores que quieras.


----------



## verbo

Jellby said:


> "Si quiero, lo haré"
> 
> No sabes si quería usar un "si" condicional y lo he escrito bien o si es un "sí" afirmativo y he cometido una falta de ortografía. Puedes imaginártelo, pero cualquiera de las dos opciones es válida. A eso me refiero.
> 
> 
> 
> En esa frase (o como se llame), la palabra SI es condicional. NO HAY LUGAR A CONFUSIÓN. Si hubieras querido un SI afirmativo, le habrías puesto tilde. La palabra escrita tiene reglas para asegurarse de que quien lea reciba una información determinada y no cualquier otra.
> 
> En esa frase sólo hay una opción: SI condicional.


----------



## verbo

Cosmonauta said:


> Propongo que enfoquemos esta cuestión de otro modo, si os parece. Desde el punto de vista estadístico. Es más, el uso amplio de adverbios en cualquier texto es una necesidad expresiva. Encontrarnos con el adverbio 'solo' parece, además, muy habitual, aunque solo sea por evitar palabras más largas, como "únicamente" o "solamente".
> 
> Sin embargo, encontrarnos con el adjetivo masculino singular 'solo' será mucho más infrecuente, aunque solo fuera por estadística (y ya llevo en este texto dos adverbios sin querer).
> 
> Con esto quiero decir que estamos enfocando el problema desde el punto de vista ortográfico y gramatical, pero estamos olvidando que en términos absolutos quizá estamos perdiendo la referencia. Si de cada 8 'solos' que nos encontremos solo uno será adjetivo, ¿a qué tal problema? Y si para colmo ese adjetivo no tiende a ambigüedad, resulta que ni siquiera hemos utilizado una diacrítica.
> 
> Lo diacrítico es contrario a lo regular, y si lo regular es el uso adverbial, si ponemos siempre tilde a 'solo' estamos eliminando la fución diacrítica de la tilde. De modo que la norma está para que en las menores ocasiones tengamos que utilizar la tilde.


 
De hecho los idiomas tienden a simplificarse. Y los que no pueden hacerlo, desaparecen más rápido.
Todo esto que venimos conversando y discutiendo - extensamente por cierto - con respecto a SOLO y SÓLO se debe a que a algunos se les ocurrió que el adverbio puede o no ir con tilde. ¡Qué ambigüedad!
Si SOLO adverbio se repite más, pues que lo usemos tal cual, sin tilde.
Si SOLO adjetivo es poco usado, pues usémoslo con tilde, para diferenciar. ¡Pero cuanto antes mejor!


----------



## heidita

verbo said:


> Si SOLO adverbio se repite más, pues que lo usemos tal cual, sin tilde.
> Si SOLO adjetivo es poco usado, pues usémoslo con tilde, para diferenciar. !


 
Ves, esa idea bastante buena, no ha proliferado. ¡Qué pena!

Decir también, que Jellby hablaba de las múltiples faltas de ortografía que hace la gente. Entonces en una persona no muy dicta tildes y comas son igual a chino.


----------



## Cosmonauta

Me he limitado a transcribir la norma de la academia para este caso, aunque parece que algunos de vosotros estais dispuestos a combatirla, cosa que no tiene por qué parecer mal.

Cuando propones que hagamos un uso distinto a la norma, ¿a quién te refieres? ¿a los usuarios de este foro? ¿a los hablantes en general? Si es a lo primero, en el fondo, todo el mundo tiene la libertad de expresarse por escrito como desee, no necesita seguir normas. Si es a lo segundo, no somos los hablantes a quienes tienes que dirigirte, sino a las Academias de la Lengua.

PS: No hay ironía en mis palabras: yo tampoco estoy de acuerdo con muchas normas (ésta me parece una minucia comparada con otras), ni siquiera algunos académicos lo están;  que las siga solo indica respeto, porque en el fondo, las normas las dispone el conjunto de los hablantes a lo largo del tiempo.

Ahora me permitiré dar mi opinión: si la norma es colocar una tilde para advertir que la palabra es adverbio y no adjetivo en una frase con doble sentido, hay mejores recursos que usar la palabra 'solo'. Que la norma sea una tilde es reflejo de falta de imaginación. Esta cuestión debería ser de estilo, no de gramática u ortografía. La imaginación es justo lo necesario para evitar las normas absurdas.


----------



## alvarezp

Cosmonauta said:


> Pero poner una tilde a un adverbio sin que exista anfibología es un error que se denomina 'hipercorrección'.



Bien conocido el fenómeno, pero no hay tal fenómeno de hipercorrección en este caso. Argumentar eso sería como argumentar que no serían necesarios los acentos, las mayúsculas y los puntos salvo en caso de confusión.

bien quiza pudieramos pensar de esa manera y hasta pudiera resultar mas practico de lo habitual esto se debe a que no tendriamos que emplear tecleos adicionales para escribir mayusculas y signos hasta se podria decir que el receptor tiene la capacidad de corregir los errores que cometa el emisor pues el sentido lo da el acto de comunicacion como tal incluso puedieramos llegar a expresarnos por escrito como lo hacemos foneticamente

talbes sea una ekselente opcion haci todos nos acostumbramos a eskiribir como las nuebas generaciones lo estan haciendo desde el chat hasta en papel y nosotros ya no seriamos los inflexivles que buscamos amargarles la vida pero a mi no me gusta la idea y no es por ni por decirles incultos o inedukados sino pq el espanol tiene la gran ventaja de ke da cierta redundancia en el sentido y se permite recuperar parte de un mensage cuando se dan defectos en el medio de komunicacion

En realidad, yo opino que la comunicación consiste en que el que desea proyectar una idea lo haga con la mejor exactitud posible para que en caso de que alguien lo reciba con interferencia, rayadura, ruptura, etc., pueda recuperar el mensaje tanto como se pueda. En informática decimos "se preciso en lo que envías y amplio en lo que recibes" -- claro está que hay que promover que la se sea preciso en lo que se envía para que el margen de error se mantenga como tal, un margen de error, y poder seguir siendo amplios en lo que recibimos.


----------



## Jellby

verbo said:


> Jellby said:
> 
> 
> 
> En esa frase (o como se llame), la palabra SI es condicional. NO HAY LUGAR A CONFUSIÓN. Si hubieras querido un SI afirmativo, le habrías puesto tilde. La palabra escrita tiene reglas para asegurarse de que quien lea reciba una información determinada y no cualquier otra.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lo mismo ocurre con "solo"/"sólo". Si está escrito sin tilde es que es adjetivo. Según las nuevas normas, puede ser también adverbio, pero sólo si el adjetivo no tiene sentido ("tengo solo una nariz").
> 
> Si el adverbio está escrito sin tilde y puede entenderse como adjetivo, es bien una falta de ortografía directamente o bien una falta de atención por parte de quien escribe, que también podemos considerar falta de ortografía. ¿No te gusta que se deje la decisión para quien escribe? A mí tampoco.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cosmonauta

alvarezp said:


> Bien conocido el fenómeno, pero no hay tal fenómeno de hipercorrección en este caso. Argumentar eso sería como argumentar que no serían necesarios los acentos, las mayúsculas y los puntos salvo en caso de confusión.
> 
> bien quiza pudieramos pensar de esa manera y hasta pudiera resultar mas practico de lo habitual esto se debe a que no tendriamos que emplear tecleos adicionales para escribir mayusculas y signos hasta se podria decir que el receptor tiene la capacidad de corregir los errores que cometa el emisor pues el sentido lo da el acto de comunicacion como tal incluso puedieramos llegar a expresarnos por escrito como lo hacemos foneticamente
> 
> talbes sea una ekselente opcion haci todos nos acostumbramos a eskiribir como las nuebas generaciones lo estan haciendo desde el chat hasta en papel y nosotros ya no seriamos los inflexivles que buscamos amargarles la vida pero a mi no me gusta la idea y no es por ni por decirles incultos o inedukados sino pq el espanol tiene la gran ventaja de ke da cierta redundancia en el sentido y se permite recuperar parte de un mensage cuando se dan defectos en el medio de komunicacion
> 
> En realidad, yo opino que la comunicación consiste en que el que desea proyectar una idea lo haga con la mejor exactitud posible para que en caso de que alguien lo reciba con interferencia, rayadura, ruptura, etc., pueda recuperar el mensaje tanto como se pueda. En informática decimos "se preciso en lo que envías y amplio en lo que recibes" -- claro está que hay que promover que la se sea preciso en lo que se envía para que el margen de error se mantenga como tal, un margen de error, y poder seguir siendo amplios en lo que recibimos.



Tu contestación se basa en un argumento que yo no he dado o ha sido confundido. Mis argumentos atañen a 1/el acto de comunicación, 2/ la confusión de la norma y 3/ ciertas propuestas de poner tilde siempre a 'solo'. 

No te hago cargo de ninguno de ellos en mi contestación. No obstante, como quiera que parece que no ha quedado claro lo por mí expuesto, trataré de ofrecer mis argumentos desde de otro modo, si bien no lo pretendía en un principio.

1/ Algunos de los participantes están confundiendo acto de inferencia y de referencia. Cuando hablaba de comunicación lo hacía desde un punto de vista lingüístico. La referencia es el acto identificador que realiza el emisor y la inferencia es el acto interpretativo que realiza el receptor, ya que las palabras en sí no refieren. Una buena comunicación supone que estos actos se producen correctamente.

2/ La siguiente confusión es pensar que 'solo' son dos palabras, así, se tiende a separarlas en solo/sólo. El caso de 'solo' no es el caso de la homografía dé y de o té y te. 'Solo' es una única palabra con dos funciones distintas. Cuando se ha de distinguir una de esas dos funciones, se ha de colocar una tilde, y siempre en el caso adverbial. La distinción se ha de hacer pensando en términos deícticos. Obsérvese que 'solo' en el diccionario no se consigna en dos artículos distintos, como lo ejemplos mencionados, sino en uno solo.

3/ Estando la norma clara, no están así las interpretaciones y opiniones personales que han dado algunos respetables participantes, interpretaciones que, en mi opinión, no han servido sino para despistar al autor de la pregunta. Y todo en tanto que la norma propone una "tilde diacrítica a la función adverbial de la palabra 'solo'". Este término fue creado para categorizar la acentuación gráfica no inherente a un signo. La preposición dia- significa "a causa de" y "crisis", "separación". Si no se da en una frase tal causa de separación (de las funciones gramaticales), no hay que utilizar la tilde, puesto que si se hace, deja de ser diacrítica y solo puede ser diacrítica. Si se escribe 'solo' siempre con tilde ocurre lo siguiente:

- Se incumple el principio diacrítico (o se produce un oxímoron).
- Se produce una ruptura de la asociación necesaria entre distinción gramatical e intención semántica.
- Se incumple la máxima de cantidad del principio colaborativo de la Pragmática, puesto que el emisor debe ofrecer en el acto de comunicación tanta información como sea necesaria, mas no más ni menos.
- Se produce incluso una tautología.

Dices que el español es redundante en significados, pero todas las lenguas lo son. Las palabras pueden llegar a sumar muchos significados, deshacerse de ellos e intarcambiarlos por los de otras, pero en el acto de comunicación tienen cada una de ellas un único sentido. 

Finalmente, si crees que el acto de comunicación debe ofrecer exactitud, convendrás conmigo que la exactitud es poner una tilde diacrítica en el adverbio 'solo', no una tilde inherente.

Colocar tilde siempre al adverbio 'solo' es un caso de entropía, término que compartimos vosotros los informáticos como nosotros los filólogos, aunque en distintas acepciones; la nuestra, en un sentido etimológico, la vuestra, en un sentido figurado.


A veces me gustaría que supiéramos tanto de Infórmatica como lo que parece que sabemos de lengua.


----------



## Jellby

Cosmonauta said:


> Si se escribe 'solo' siempre con tilde ocurre lo siguiente:
> 
> - Se incumple el principio diacrítico (o se produce un oxímoron).



Supongo que aquí te refieres al adverbio. Independientemente de la etimología de "diacrítico" o de lo queramos entender que es una tilde diacrítica, el hecho es que cuando el DPD habla de "tilde diacrítica" se refiere a la tilde que se coloca sobre algunas palabras para diferenciarlas de otras, cuando según las reglas normales de acentuación no tendrían que llevar tilde [ahora no me funciona la página del DPD y no puedo comprobar la definición exacta, pero seguro que es algo así].

El adverbio "más", el sustantivo "té", el pronombre "tú", el verbo "dé" llevan tilde *siempre*, y no únicamente cuando puedan confundirse con la conjunción "mas", el pronombre "te", el posesivo "tu" o la preposición "de". Aunque la tilde se ponga siempre sobre estas palabras, es una tilde diacrítica según la nomenclatura del DPD.

Cambiar la norma para que las tildes diacríticas haya que ponerlas solamente cuando pueda existir confusión obliga a llevar a analizar el texto como si fuera una ecuación matemática, deduciendo significados por reducción al absurdo. Es cierto que con palabras polisémicas hay que hacerlo, pero eso no significa que sea deseable. Por otra parte, lo que sí me parece deseable es que cada palabra tenga únicamente una grafía. Si el adverbio "sólo" se escribe con tilde, que se escriba con tilde siempre, y si es sin tilde, que sea sin tilde siempre.


----------



## darkeado

Antes se le ponía tilde a la palabra sólo cuando podía ser reemplazada por "solamente".
El estaba sólo comiendo. = El estaba solamente comiendo.
El estaba solo comiendo = No tenía compañía.
Actualmente tengo entendido que la RAE decidió eliminar la tilde para la palabra solo en todos sus significados.


----------



## Jellby

darkeado said:


> Actualmente tengo entendido que la RAE decidió eliminar la tilde para la palabra solo en todos sus significados.



No, sigue marcando el adverbio "sólo" con tilde cuando puede ser confundido con el adjetivo "solo".


----------



## Maruja14

Jellby said:


> El adverbio "más", el sustantivo "té", el pronombre "tú", el verbo "dé" llevan tilde *siempre*, y no únicamente cuando puedan confundirse con la conjunción "mas", el pronombre "te", el posesivo "tu" o la preposición "de". Aunque la tilde se ponga siempre sobre estas palabras, es una tilde diacrítica según la nomenclatura del DPD.
> 
> Cambiar la norma para que las tildes diacríticas haya que ponerlas solamente cuando pueda existir confusión obliga a llevar a analizar el texto como si fuera una ecuación matemática, deduciendo significados por reducción al absurdo. Es cierto que con palabras polisémicas hay que hacerlo, pero eso no significa que sea deseable. Por otra parte, lo que sí me parece deseable es que cada palabra tenga únicamente una grafía. Si el adverbio "sólo" se escribe con tilde, que se escriba con tilde siempre, y si es sin tilde, que sea sin tilde siempre.


 
No des ideas, por favor.


----------



## Cosmonauta

No me refiero a eso, sino a que si el adverbio 'solo' siempre llevara tilde, dejaría de ser tilde diacrítica de la palabra 'solo' o se convertiría automáticamente en un oxímoron el calificativo de "diacrítica". Como tú bien dices, otras palabras tienen tilde por su aspecto semántico, como 'de' y 'dé'. Pero las tildes diacríticas son aquellas que tienen función de distinción, ya sea entre diferentes palabras o en una misma. También la tilde diacrítica se debe a otros motivos, como lo es el caso de la conjunción 'o', que lleva tilde para no ser confundida por una letra de guarismo, es decir, para distinguirse no ya solo en su valor gramatical, semantico, sino incluso gráfico. ¿Crees así que el guarismo 0 debe llevar siempre tilde para que no se confunda con la  conjunción disyuntiva  'o'  o debemos introducir una coma antes de la conjunción 'o' si se trata de una conjunción excluyente entre dos guarimos y así evitar la posible confusión? Indudablemente, ofrece menos adornos ponerle una tilde solo en el caso necesario, como cita la norma. Y lo necesario no lo determina el emisor de la frase sino el sentido que produce la misma.

Olvidas que el signo te, independientemente de su función de nombre o pronombre, forma  palabras distintas. Además de que, del mismo modo, el signo tu forma dos palabras distintas, también hay que señalar que el adjetivo 'tu' es una apócope de 'tuyo', y también se ha de señalar que no solo es un pronombre o un adjetivo, sino que, unido a ciertas proposiciones, es también una locución adverbial y aún así se mantiene la tilde diacrítica (cosa que no parece tener mucho sentido). No es el caso. El signo solo forma una sola palabra, que tiene hasta tres funciones, y una de ellas puede ser tanto átona como tónica, la adverbial.

Con todo, no creas que esto me hace defensor de la norma ni por esto expreso que esté en desacuerdo con tu opinión (antes al contrario). Tampoco expreso mi opinión, pero coincidirás conmigo en que lo que tú y yo "estimemos deseable" no es una respuesta a una cuestión gramatical, sino un consejo. Tus consejos son loables sin duda si atendemos al libre albedrío con que todo hablante ha derecho a expresarse (contexto en el que supongo tu opinión), no si se atiende a las normas hoy establecidas por la RAE (contexto en el que entiendo la petición del usuario).

Veo que mi respuesta a aquél hoy es actualizable. Tras estas páginas de fervientes participaciones modifico: 






Jellby said:


> Supongo que aquí te refieres al adverbio. Independientemente de la etimología de "diacrítico" o de lo queramos entender que es una tilde diacrítica, el hecho es que cuando el DPD habla de "tilde diacrítica" se refiere a la tilde que se coloca sobre algunas palabras para diferenciarlas de otras, cuando según las reglas normales de acentuación no tendrían que llevar tilde [ahora no me funciona la página del DPD y no puedo comprobar la definición exacta, pero seguro que es algo así].
> 
> El adverbio "más", el sustantivo "té", el pronombre "tú", el verbo "dé" llevan tilde *siempre*, y no únicamente cuando puedan confundirse con la conjunción "mas", el pronombre "te", el posesivo "tu" o la preposición "de". Aunque la tilde se ponga siempre sobre estas palabras, es una tilde diacrítica según la nomenclatura del DPD.
> 
> Cambiar la norma para que las tildes diacríticas haya que ponerlas solamente cuando pueda existir confusión obliga a llevar a analizar el texto como si fuera una ecuación matemática, deduciendo significados por reducción al absurdo. Es cierto que con palabras polisémicas hay que hacerlo, pero eso no significa que sea deseable. Por otra parte, lo que sí me parece deseable es que cada palabra tenga únicamente una grafía. Si el adverbio "sólo" se escribe con tilde, que se escriba con tilde siempre, y si es sin tilde, que sea sin tilde siempre.


----------



## Cosmonauta

Graciella said:


> Hola,
> 
> ¿no es esta una palabra llana?
> 
> Gracias a todos



La norma de la RAE propone que la palabra 'solo' se acentúa gráficamente en el caso de que, atendiendo a que puede ser nombre, adjetivo o adverbio, llegue a crearse un doble sentido en la frase en donde participa. La tilde deshace ese doble sentido señalando que es adverbio. Para más información, acude a la página 29 de la vigente _Ortografía de la Lengua Española_ editada por la RAE (+)*


 No obstante, existe un uso en los hablantes de colocar tilde al adverbio en la inmensa mayoría de los casos. Como verás a continuación, muchos mensajes en este foro demuestran no solo dudas o desconocimiento de la norma, sino una significativa oposición e incluso en ciertos casos, insumisión o hasta "renuencia" a ésta . *


----------



## Morgancin

Graciella said:


> Hola,
> 
> ¿no es esta una palabra llana?
> 
> Gracias a todos




   Hola Graciella:

   Espero que con tantas respuestas, te haya quedado claro porqué sólo lleva acento.

   SALUDOS.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Yo creo que al final ambos casos se escribirán sin tilde; porque casi nadie la respeta, porque tenemos muchas palabras homónimas que usamos sin problemas y porque al hablar tenemos otras técnicas para evitar ambigüedades que podemos (o deberíamos poder) usar en al escribir.


----------



## Jellby

Cosmonauta said:


> No me refiero a eso, sino a que si el adverbio 'solo' siempre llevara tilde, dejaría de ser tilde diacrítica de la palabra 'solo' o se convertiría automáticamente en un oxímoron el calificativo de "diacrítica".



Las tildes de "tú", "té", "sí", etc. también son "diacríticas":

"Se llama tilde diacrítica al acento gráfico que permite distinguir palabras con idéntica forma, pero que pertenecen a categorías gramaticales diferentes. [...] En otras ocasiones, la tilde diacrítica tiene como función evitar dobles sentidos (anfibologías), como en el caso de los demostrativos _este_, _ese_ y _aquel_ o de la palabra _solo_."

Creo que para ti "diacrítica" se refiere sólo a este último caso (el de "en otras ocasiones..."), pero para el DPD son todas. La etimología de "diacrítica" será la que sea, pero el uso actual es ése.



> Olvidas que el signo te, independientemente de su función de nombre o pronombre, forma  palabras distintas. [...] No es el caso. El signo solo forma una sola palabra, que tiene hasta tres funciones, y una de ellas puede ser tanto átona como tónica, la adverbial.



Aquí creo que tu opinión difiere tanto de la mía como de la de la RAE. Para mí, si "te" y "té" son dos palabras, también lo son "solo" (adj.) y "solo/sólo" (adv.), y también en el DRAE aparecen dos entradas diferentes.

La tilde diacrítica sirve para distinguir palabras diferentes ("te" y "té", aunque "te" aún puede ser dos palabras distintas), y no para distinguir distintos usos de una palabra. No obstante, en algunos casos, según las últimas normas, una misma palabra puede escribirse con tilde o sin tilde, no en función de su uso, función o significado, sino en funcion de si, según el resto de la oración, puede producirse un equívoco.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Un saludo a todos. Por fin he leído todo el hilo. He de decir que he seguido con mucho interés todas las intervenciones de Jellby en este hilo porque me parece que en ellas se ha explicado muy claramente y sus razonamientos, desde mi punto de vista, han sido casi  impecables. Pero, por paradójico que parezca, yo creo que la nueva norma aporta más que quita. En realidad, creo que no añade ninguna confusión, porque cuando en un enunciado concreto la palabra _solo_ pueda entenderse como adverbio y como adjetivo, de manera que el sentido resulte ambiguo, llevará tilde diacrítica en su uso adverbial, es decir, que en tales casos rige la "antigua norma". Y como soy firme defensor de simplificar sin sacrificar desde que me corté con la navaja de Okham, bienvenida sea la nueva norma de la tilde diacrítica en _solo_, en los demostrativos y la nueva forma de acentuar gráficamente las formas verbales con pronombres enclíticos.

Pedro.


----------



## Jellby

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Pero, por paradójico que parezca, yo creo que la nueva norma aporta más que quita. En realidad, creo que no añade ninguna confusión, porque cuando en un enunciado concreto la palabra _solo_ pueda entenderse como adverbio y como adjetivo, de manera que el sentido resulte ambiguo, llevará tilde diacrítica en su uso adverbial, es decir, que en tales casos rige la "antigua norma". Y como soy firme defensor de simplificar sin sacrificar desde que me corté con la navaja de Okham, bienvenida sea la nueva norma de la tilde diacrítica en _solo_, en los demostrativos y la nueva forma de acentuar gráficamente las formas verbales con pronombres enclíticos.



Gracias por tus elogios. Los problemas que yo veo son principalmente dos:

1.- La aparente simplificación no es tal. Está bien quitar una tilde que no es necesaria, pero no se puede quitar en todos los casos, porque a veces sigue haciendo falta. El resultado es que una misma palabra, con un mismo significado, a veces lleva tilde y a veces no, y eso no me gusta nada (personalmente):

Él estará *sólo* un mes
Ella estará *solo* un mes
(significan lo mismo, pero con "ella", "solo" no puede ser adjetivo)

2.- Tal como está expresada la norma, deja la decisión sobre la posible ambigüedad en manos (en mente) de quien escribe. Si quien escribe no percibe ambigüedad, lo puede escribir con tilde y es correcto, si quien lo lee ve ambigüedad es cosa suya. Me molestaría bastante menos si dijera que "en el caso de que no sea posible la confusión, se puede escribir el adverbio sin tilde". Pero de todas formas volveríamos al punto 1.


----------



## Vanest

Hola amigos,

Me parece muy interesante este hilo bastante extenso acerca de 'solo'. Solo quería deicr que, como entiendo la norma, 'solo' solo se tilda en casos de anfibología. Como en el ejemplo anterior. "Él estará solo un mes". Si es que el escritor quiere decir que la persona estara sin compañía un mes, NO se debe tildar. Si quiere decir que estara solamente un mes, necesariamente se debe tildar, porque se puede confundir con el adjetivo. Solo en el caso de que el sujeto sea masculino y singular se puede dar esta confusión. O sea, "Ella estará solo un mes" no necesita tilde porque no hay caso de confusión.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Jellby said:


> 2.- Tal como está expresada la norma, deja la decisión sobre la posible ambigüedad en manos (en mente) de quien escribe. Si quien escribe no percibe ambigüedad, lo puede escribir con tilde y es correcto, si quien lo lee ve ambigüedad es cosa suya. Me molestaría bastante menos si dijera que "en el caso de que no sea posible la confusión, se puede escribir el adverbio sin tilde". Pero de todas formas volveríamos al punto 1.


Sé que la norma, tal como es enunciada en el punto 4.6.4. subapartado _a_ del manual de "Ortografía de la lengua española" quizá no resulte muy afortunada. Ya ha sido citada alguna vez en este hilo, yo lo haré una vez más:


			
				Ortografía de la lengua española said:
			
		

> *4.6.4.
> a)* [...] Cuando quien escribe perciba riesgo de ambigüedad, [_solo_] llevará acento ortográfico en su uso adverbial.


Pero, tras consultar las "RESPUESTAS A LAS PREGUNTAS MÁS FRECUENTES" y el "Diccionario panhispánico de dudas", soy de la opinión de que la intención fue en realidad decir: 





> Cuando quien escribe *crea que podría percibirse* riesgo de ambigüedad, [solo] llevará acento ortográfico en su uso adverbial.


Fundamento mi aseveración en las siguientes afirmaciones que se hacen en las fuentes anteriormente citadas:

_"Ahora bien, cuando esta palabra pueda interpretarse en un mismo enunciado como adverbio o como adjetivo, se utilizará obligatoriamente la tilde en el uso adverbial para evitar ambigüedades: _[...]_"_: DPD.

_"Solamente cuando en un enunciado concreto la palabra solo pueda entenderse como adverbio y como adjetivo, de manera que el sentido resulte ambiguo, llevará tilde diacrítica en su uso adverbial: _[...]_"_:RESPUESTAS A LAS PREGUNTAS MÁS FRECUENTES.

_"El adverbio solo no debe tildarse cuando no exista riesgo de ambigüedad en su interpretación"_: RESPUESTAS A LAS PREGUNTAS MÁS FRECUENTES.

Por estos motivos pienso que la decisión sobre la posible ambigüedad no queda en manos (ni en la mente) de quien escribe, so pena de cometer una falta, bien de incogruencia entre lo que quiso decir y lo que dijo, bien, a tenor del último párrafo citado, de ortografía.

Respecto al primer problema que se te plantea, a saber:



Jellby said:


> 1.- La aparente simplificación no es tal. Está bien quitar una tilde que no es necesaria, pero no se puede quitar en todos los casos, porque a veces sigue haciendo falta. El resultado es que una misma palabra, con un mismo significado, a veces lleva tilde y a veces no, y eso no me gusta nada (personalmente):
> 
> Él estará *sólo* un mes
> Ella estará *solo* un mes
> (significan lo mismo, pero con "ella", "solo" no puede ser adjetivo).



Solamente te puedo decir que tienes toda la razón: El adverbio _"solo" _irá tildado unas veces sí y otras no. Para mí eso no es un problema porque me parece natural atender a criterios de necesidad y suficiencia: Ni menos normas de las que sean necesarias ni más de las que sean suficientes. Cabe decir que las lenguas naturales no cumplen ni mucho menos estos criterios, por eso veo bien las modificaciones en este sentido. Pero claro, esta es solo mi opinión. 

Pedro.


----------



## alvarezp

Una pregunta:

"Él estará solo durante 1 mes."
"Él estará a solas durante 1 mes."

¿Qué diferencia hay entre estas dos frases (en sintaxis y semántica)?


----------



## María Archs

Sólo es un adverbio.
Solo es un adjetivo.
¿Cómo reconocerlo cuando lleva acento? Pues sustituyéndolo por solamente o únicamente
Ejemplo:
Sólo quiero un caramelo= Solamente quiero un caramelo= Únicamente quiero un caramelo.
Ahora la RAE también dice que solo funcionando como adverbio puede ir sin acento.
Saludos

María


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

María Archs said:


> Ahora la RAE también dice que solo funcionando como adverbio puede ir sin acento.


No. La RAE dice que en un mismo enunciado _solo _no debe tildarse salvo que se esté usando como adverbio y pudiera interpretarse como adjetivo.

Un saludo,

Pedro.


----------



## Cosmonauta

Jellby said:


> Las tildes de "tú", "té", "sí", etc. también son "diacríticas":
> 
> "Se llama tilde diacrítica al acento gráfico que permite distinguir palabras con idéntica forma, pero que pertenecen a categorías gramaticales diferentes. [...] En otras ocasiones, la tilde diacrítica tiene como función evitar dobles sentidos (anfibologías), como en el caso de los demostrativos _este_, _ese_ y _aquel_ o de la palabra _solo_."
> 
> Creo que para ti "diacrítica" se refiere sólo a este último caso (el de "en otras ocasiones..."), pero para el DPD son todas. La etimología de "diacrítica" será la que sea, pero el uso actual es ése.
> 
> Te equivocas con respecto a mi creencia, las tildes diacríticas son todas. Solo que yo estoy tratando el punto que toca. Me he cansado de explicarlo en mis aportaciones. Más bien pienso yo al contrario, que no me has leído con atención (note culpo de ello) y que eres tú quien no conocía que la diacrítica no solo sirve para distinción de palabras, sino también para distinguir distintas funciones de la misma palabra o signo.
> 
> Aquí creo que tu opinión difiere tanto de la mía como de la de la RAE. Para mí, si "te" y "té" son dos palabras, también lo son "solo" (adj.) y "solo/sólo" (adv.), y también en el DRAE aparecen dos entradas diferentes.
> 
> No he aportado una opinión, ni la RAE tampoco. Es una dato y no difiere de la RAE. Eres tú  el equivocado, puesto que no hay dos entradas para 'solo' sino dos _artículos_. Para "te" como para "té" hay un solo _artículo_. En él se muestran distintos significados y distintas acepciones de esos significados.
> 
> La tilde diacrítica sirve para distinguir palabras diferentes ("te" y "té", aunque "te" aún puede ser dos palabras distintas), y no para distinguir distintos usos de una palabra.
> 
> La tilde en 'solo' sirve para distinguir dos funciones gramaticales. Ese concepto de "uso de palabra" es una aportación tuya que no alcanzo a entender bien.
> 
> No obstante, en algunos casos, según las últimas normas, una misma palabra puede escribirse con tilde o sin tilde, no en función de su uso, función o significado, sino en funcion de si, según el resto de la oración, puede producirse un equívoco.



No existen últimas normas, sino una única norma vigente para la tilde en 'solo', no varias, y se cita en el artículo 4.6.4 de la vigente edición de la Ortografía de la Lengua Española de la RAE.

Con todo, no sé a qué viene ese empaño conmigo, Jelby. Esto empieza a parecerse a superfluas discusiones de lengua en un instituto de Educación Secundaria. Mucho me temo que si disientes de los datos que aporto, -aunque agradezca que llegues a advertir que me equivoco en algo-,  no voy a contestar, aun a riesgo de quien se equivoque seas tú y confundas a quién busque respuestas lingüísticas.


----------



## Jellby

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Solamente te puedo decir que tienes toda la razón: El adverbio _"solo" _irá tildado unas veces sí y otras no. Para mí eso no es un problema porque me parece natural atender a criterios de necesidad y suficiencia: Ni menos normas de las que sean necesarias ni más de las que sean suficientes.



Con lo fácil que era: adverbio con tilde, adjetivo sin tilde.

Ahora lo han complicado: normalmente sin tilde, pero si es un adverbio y si es posible confundirlo con el adjetivo (lo que a veces requiere un análisis cuidadoso y decidir si el lector tendrá la mente tan retorcida como para entender lo contrario), entonces con tilde.

Sinceramente, la norma vigente (con "nuevas normas" me refiero a las normas vigentes, en general, de ortografía, aunque sólo una de ellas sea aplicable al caso) me parece una complicación y me disgusta profundamente eso de que una misma palabra, con un mismo significado, _haya_ que escribirla de dos formas diferentes (no que _pueda_ hacerse, como "guion/guión" o "periodo/período").

Podemos seguir "simplificando" y decir que a partir de ahora "vaca" se escribe siempre con "v", salvo cuando pueda haber confusión, entonces el artilugio que se pone encima del coche se escribe con "b".

Pero bueno, el caso es que la norma la entiendo, sé cuál es y sé cómo se aplica. Pero no me gusta.

P.D. Por cierto, el nombre de este foro debería ser "Solo español", sin acento y con minúscula.


----------



## Cosmonauta

Jellby said:


> Con lo fácil que era: adverbio con tilde, adjetivo sin tilde.
> 
> Ahora lo han complicado: normalmente sin tilde, pero si es un adverbio y si es posible confundirlo con el adjetivo (lo que a veces requiere un análisis cuidadoso y decidir si el lector tendrá la mente tan retorcida como para entender lo contrario), entonces con tilde.
> 
> Sinceramente, la norma vigente (con "nuevas normas" me refiero a las normas vigentes, en general, de ortografía, aunque sólo una de ellas sea aplicable al caso) me parece una complicación y me disgusta profundamente eso de que una misma palabra, con un mismo significado, _haya_ que escribirla de dos formas diferentes (no que _pueda_ hacerse, como "guion/guión" o "periodo/período").
> 
> Podemos seguir "simplificando" y decir que a partir de ahora "vaca" se escribe siempre con "v", salvo cuando pueda haber confusión, entonces el artilugio que se pone encima del coche se escribe con "b".
> 
> Pero bueno, el caso es que la norma la entiendo, sé cuál es y sé cómo se aplica. Pero no me gusta.
> 
> P.D. Por cierto, el nombre de este foro debería ser "Solo español", sin acento y con minúscula.




Tu opinión me parece muy apropiada en en líneas generales y la observación final también, aunque debe ser con mayúscula cuando es inicio de frase... 

No obstante, lo del ejemplo de vaca no lo he entendido; 'vaca' proviene del latín 'vacca' y 'baca' (portaequipaje) es un préstamo del francés. Imagino que será una metáfora. Si es así, lo entiendo.

Por otro lado, discrepo de la opinión de que haya que realizar un análisis sofisticado para saber si el 'solo' que empleamos habitualmente es un adverbio (además, casi siempre lo es). El sencillo análisis hay que realizarlo para saber si la frase que hemos redactado tiene realmente el sentido que queremos darle y no dos de igual valor:

"Estaré solo tres meses en Londres". No creo que el receptor deba tener la mente retorcida si piensa que la frase puede referirse de modo excluyente  a la soledad o al devenir del tiempo... Por tanto, pondremos tilde, en primer lugar, si queremos señalar que el sentido es el de plazo de tiempo; y en segundo lugar si queremos evitar teclear más y usar los sinónimos únicamente, solamente, o si no queremos reescribirla entera por frases como "No estaré más de tres meses", "Estaré nada más tres meses", o "Estaré de vuelta de Londres en tres meses", si es que al receptor le sigue importando dónde estemos y cuánto tiempo a esas alturas.

Otras frases tienen un carácter eminentemente verbal y no contraen ningún problema, como "Póngame un café solo" (Es díficil que un camarero lo reciba por escrito). El resto de frases que los participantes amablemente han propuesto tampoco supone una gran esfuerzo de análisis. No por ello niego que en alguna ocasión lo supongan, pero menos que un sudoku.

Tu nota ofrece la acertada opinión de la dificultad que supone que las normas de escritura no sigan solo criterios objetivos, sino que tengan en cuenta otros por motivos insondables, en apariencia. Pero hemos de tener en cuenta que los criterios de escritura no han de ser por fuerza objetivos. Te daré esperanzas: la Academia normalizó 'basura' o boda' con 'b' cuando ambas deberían escribirse con 'v' por el hecho de que "se generalizó" ese uso en un momento de ambivalencia de las dos grafías del mismo fonema. O decimos papá y mamá como afrancesamiento de la pronunciación española de 'papa' y 'mama' que existió hasta el XVIII. Pronunciación actual que se mantiene, como bien sabes, excepto para el Papa de Roma  . Y así podríamos seguir contando hasta percibir que la mayoría de criterios no son objetivos, sino de su papá y de su mamá.

Concluyo: quienes definen las normas son los hablantes en un sentido diacrónico, y tú tienes todo el derecho a que no te gusten. Y yo aplaudo con sinceridad tu sentido crítico. Pero creo que Graciella necesitaba conocer la norma como tú para llegar a opinar como tú. Y no creas que mi lado no es también el tuyo porque subraye y hasta aburra con que existe una norma. Al fin y al cabo, los que la propusieron tienen sus argumentos, aunque esos argumentos no prevalecen a tu opinión, sino dan derecho a proponer la norma.

Permíteme la grosería final de proponerte un consejo: si te ves en la tesitura de escribir una frase del tipo "Estaré solo tres meses en Londres" en un documento publicable, trata de mantenerte en la norma. En el resto de los casos, escríbelo como te venga en gana: tienes derecho a hacerlo porque sabes escribir y porque tienes sentido crítico al darte cuenta de que algunas normas son un bodrio. Y haz buenas compras.

PS: Disculpa mi manifiesta incapacidad para redactar esta nota con mayor brevedad; no se debe a vanidad, sino al interés que me ha provocado la tuya. Un saludo.


----------



## Cosmonauta

Jellby said:


> Con lo fácil que era: adverbio con tilde, adjetivo sin tilde.
> 
> Ahora lo han complicado: normalmente sin tilde, pero si es un adverbio y si es posible confundirlo con el adjetivo (lo que a veces requiere un análisis cuidadoso y decidir si el lector tendrá la mente tan retorcida como para entender lo contrario), entonces con tilde.
> 
> Sinceramente, la norma vigente (con "nuevas normas" me refiero a las normas vigentes, en general, de ortografía, aunque sólo una de ellas sea aplicable al caso) me parece una complicación y me disgusta profundamente eso de que una misma palabra, con un mismo significado, _haya_ que escribirla de dos formas diferentes (no que _pueda_ hacerse, como "guion/guión" o "periodo/período").
> 
> Podemos seguir "simplificando" y decir que a partir de ahora "vaca" se escribe siempre con "v", salvo cuando pueda haber confusión, entonces el artilugio que se pone encima del coche se escribe con "b".
> 
> Pero bueno, el caso es que la norma la entiendo, sé cuál es y sé cómo se aplica. Pero no me gusta.
> 
> P.D. Por cierto, el nombre de este foro debería ser "Solo español", sin acento y con minúscula.




Tu opinión me parece muy apropiada en en líneas generales y la observación final también, aunque debe ser con mayúscula si es inicio de frase ... 

No obstante, lo del ejemplo de vaca no lo he entendido; 'vaca' proviene del latín 'vacca' y 'baca' (portaequipaje) es un préstamo del francés. Imagino que será una metáfora. Si es así, lo entiendo.

Por otro lado, discrepo en que hay que realizar un análisis sofisticado para saber si el 'solo' que empleamos habitualmente es un adverbio (además, casi siempre lo es), sino para saber si la frase que hemos expresado tiene realmente el sentido que queremos darle y no dos de igual valor. Ése es un análisis es bien sencillo:

"Estaré solo tres meses en Londres". No creo que el receptor deba tener la mente retorcida si piensa que la frase puede referirse de modo excluyente  a la soledad o al devenir del tiempo... Por tanto, pondremos tilde, en primer lugar, si queremos señalar que el sentido es el de plazo de tiempo; y en segundo lugar si queremos evitar teclear más y usar los sinónimos únicamente, solamente, o si no queremos reescribirla entera por frases como "No estaré más de tres meses", "Estaré nada más tres meses", o "Estaré de vuelta de Londres en tres meses", si es que al receptor le sigue importando dónde estemos y cuánto tiempo a esas alturas.

Otras frases tienen un carácter eminentemente verbal y no contraen ningún problema, como "Póngame un café solo" (Es díficil que un camarero lo reciba por escrito). El resto de frases que los participantes amablemente han propuesto tampoco supone una gran esfuerzo de análisis. No por ello niego que en alguna ocasión lo supongan, pero menos que un sudoku.

Tu nota ofrece la acertada opinión de la dificultad que supone que las normas de escritura no sigan solo criterios objetivos, sino que tengan en cuenta otros por motivos insondables, en apariencia. Pero hemos de tener en cuenta que los criterios de escritura no han de ser por fuerza objetivos. Te daré esperanzas: la Academia normalizó 'basura' o boda' con 'b' cuando ambas deberían escribirse con 'v' por el hecho de que "se generalizó" ese uso en un momento de ambivalencia de las dos grafías del mismo fonema. O decimos papá y mamá como afrancesamiento de la pronunciación española de 'papa' y 'mama' que existió hasta el XVIII. Pronunciación actual que se mantiene, como bien sabes, excepto para el Papa de Roma  . Y así podríamos seguir contando hasta percibir que la mayoría de criterios no son objetivos, sino de su papá y de su mamá.

Concluyo: quienes definen las normas son los hablantes en un sentido diacrónico, y tú tienes todo el derecho a que no te gusten. Y yo aplaudo con sinceridad tu sentido crítico. Pero creo que Graciella necesitaba conocer la norma como tú para llegar a opinar como tú. Y no creas que mi lado no es también el tuyo porque subraye y hasta aburra con que existe una norma. Al fin y al cabo, los que la propusieron tienen sus argumentos, aunque esos argumentos no prevalecen a tu opinión, sino dan derecho a proponer la norma.

Permíteme la grosería finalmente de proponerte un consejo: si te ves en la tesitura de escribir una frase del tipo "Estaré solo tres meses en Londres" en un documento publicable, trata de mantenerte en la norma. En el resto de los casos, escríbelo como te venga en gana: tienes derecho a hacerlo porque sabes escribir y porque tienes sentido crítico de darte cuenta de que algunas normas son un bodrio. Y haz buenas compras.

PS: Disculpa mi manifiesta incapacidad para redactar esta nota con mayor brevedad; no se debe a vanidad, sino al interés que me ha provocado la tuya. Un saludo.


----------



## Jellby

Cosmonauta said:


> No obstante, lo del ejemplo de vaca no lo he entendido; 'vaca' proviene del latín 'vacca' y 'baca' (portaequipaje) es un préstamo del francés. Imagino que será una metáfora. Si es así, lo entiendo.



Era una ironía o casi parodia. Si decimos que "simplificamos" escribiendo el adverbio "solo" sin acento cuando no es necesario para distinguirlo del adejetivo, también podríamos simplificar escribiendo "baca" con "v" cuando no es necesario distinguirla de "vaca". Exagerado y absurdo, ya lo sé, pero el razonamiento es equivalente 



> Por otro lado, discrepo de la opinión de que haya que realizar un análisis sofisticado para saber si el 'solo' que empleamos habitualmente es un adverbio (además, casi siempre lo es).



No, el análisis hay que realizarlo para saber si lo que es un adverbio podría entenderse de alguna manera como adjetivo. Hay casos que son muy claros y que se ve enseguida que podrían ser las dos cosas, hay otros casos en los que no está tan claro y habría que tener ganas de liar las cosas y emplear figuras retóricas para interpretarlo como adjetivo. No obstante, en estos casos, aunque la posible interpretación como adjetivo sea rebuscada, existe, y por lo tanto habría que escribir el adverbio con acento. Pero siempre habrá quien diga que está claro que es adverbio porque nadie en su sano juicio utilizaría el adejetivo de esa manera, así que lo pone sin acento...


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Jellby said:


> Con lo fácil que era: adverbio con tilde, adjetivo sin tilde.


 Tienes razón: la regla era más fácil de explicar, pero puede considerarse que más tediosa de aplicar. Es cuestión de gustos. A mí la norma actual, desde el punto de vista práctico, me parece más elegante porque no hay muchas frases que presenten ambigüedad. Pero entiendo del todo tu punto de vista, de hecho, cuando la leí por primera vez recuerdo que me enfadé: ¿¡Pero qué hace esta gente!?, pensé. Pero con el tiempo y el uso me he convencido de lo contrario. Una cosa no me gusta, eso sí que lo tengo que decir: La nueva norma no ayuda a que la gente aprenda a distinguir adverbio de adjetivo. Pero, paradójicamente, reduce el número de faltas de ortografía. De todas formas, el que no ponía nunca la tilde o la ponía cuando no correspondía, seguirá fallando ahora como antes.


Jellby said:


> Ahora lo han complicado: normalmente sin tilde, pero si es un adverbio y si es posible confundirlo con el adjetivo (lo que a veces requiere un análisis cuidadoso y decidir si el lector tendrá la mente tan retorcida como para entender lo contrario), entonces con tilde.


Así pensaba yo, pero no me resultó difícil. Mira, en el DPD no se pone tilde en las siguientes frases:

_Solo nos llovió dos días.
Contesta solo sí o no_. 

De hecho, son ejemplo de uso de solo como adverbio. El efecto "mente-retorcida" parece no tener cabida en la norma:

_Solo nos llovió dos días. =  Estando solo, nos llovió dos días. __(?)__
Contesta solo sí o no_. =_  Contesta, tú solo, sí o no. __(?)

_En otras palabras, se confía en la estructura y cohesión naturales de nuestra lengua, no en toda posibilidad remota.  Las preguntas del estilo, ¿pero quién juzga si un enunciado es ambiguo o no lo es? me parecen torticeras. La respuesta le acorrala a uno. "Tú" debe responder ante la satisfacción del que interroga. Puedo asegurar que nadie que juzgue con mala fe tendrá duda alguna sobre si tildar solo. Y si la tiene, que le ponga el correspondiente acento gráfico en la "o" si es un adverbio y listo. 


Jellby said:


> Podemos seguir "simplificando" y decir que a partir de ahora "vaca" se escribe siempre con "v", salvo cuando pueda haber confusión, entonces el artilugio que se pone encima del coche se escribe con "b".


 Sí, pero en ese caso creo que haríamos más mal que bien. No obstante, si algún día se abandonara la "v" en favor de la "b" en todas las palabras, yo vería muy bien que _baca _[animal] se escribiera _báca _[portaequipaje] sólo en caso de ambigüedad [(!)], y no que se sustituyera, simplemente, _vaca _por _báca _(o viceversa).


Jellby said:


> Pero bueno, el caso es que la norma la entiendo, sé cuál es y sé cómo se aplica. Pero no me gusta.


Y no sabes lo que te agradezco intercambiar impresiones contigo. 



Jellby said:


> P.D. Por cierto, el nombre de este foro debería ser "Solo español", sin acento y con minúscula.


Pues sí, así debería ser conforme a las reglas.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Cosmonauta said:


> Tu opinión me parece muy apropiada en en líneas generales y la observación final también, aunque debe ser con mayúscula si es inicio de frase ...


Jellby se refiere a que este foro debería denominarse: "Solo español" y no: "Sólo Español".

Un saludo,

Pedro.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Cosmonauta said:


> ...puesto que no hay dos entradas para 'solo' sino dos _artículos_. Para "te" como para "té" hay un solo _artículo_. En él se muestran distintos significados y distintas acepciones de esos significados.


Saludos Cosmonauta, aprovecho la ocasión para agradecerle sus contribuciones a este hilo (sobre todo las más serenas ), pues me han resultado de gran ayuda para profundizar en este asunto, que solo nos interesa a unos cuantos chalados. 

¿Podría explicarme esto que cito un poco más? Yo busco "sólo" en el diccionaro de la RAE y me aparece:
*
solo**2* o *sólo**.*
*1.* adv. m. Únicamente, solamente.

¿Por qué cree usted que _solo_ y _sólo _referencian a la mima palabra mientras  que _te_ y _té_ a palabras distintas? No es una pregunta retórica. Simplemente me gustaría entenderlo.

Gracias,

Pedro.


----------



## Jellby

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> *solo**2* o *sólo**.*
> *1.* adv. m. Únicamente, solamente.
> 
> ¿Por qué cree usted que _solo_ y _sólo _referencian a la mima palabra mientras  que _te_ y _té_ a palabras distintas? No es una pregunta retórica. Simplemente me gustaría entenderlo.



Tal como yo lo veo, "solo(2) o sólo" es una palabra, y "solo(1)" es otra. Aparecen juntas al buscar "solo" porque se escriben (o pueden escribirse) igual.

De igual manera "te(1)" es una palabra, "te(2)" es otra y "té" es otra distinta. Cuando buscas "te" no sale "té", porque es otra palabra que se escribe de otra manera, lógico.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Jellby said:


> Tal como yo lo veo, "solo(2) o sólo" es una palabra, y "solo(1)" es otra. Aparecen juntas al buscar "solo" porque se escriben (o pueden escribirse) igual.
> 
> De igual manera "te(1)" es una palabra, "te(2)" es otra y "té" es otra distinta. Cuando buscas "te" no sale "té", porque es otra palabra que se escribe de otra manera, lógico.


Claro, eso es lo que yo entendía. Luego _solo_ puede referenciar a sólo y a solo (adj.). Luego solo ya no es una palabra solamente, depende del contexto que sea una u otra. Creo yo...

Pedro.


----------



## Vanest

Me parece una observación interesante y tal vez sería bueno que alguien de la Academia no explique por qué. Si ingresas a la página de la RAE y te vas a 'consultas y sugerencias', puedes preguntar allí, ¡y luego nos cuentas que te han dicho!


----------



## Ivy29

LadyBlakeney said:


> Yo no soy ninguna experta, ya lo sabéis, pero en este caso entiendo que "solo" se utiliza como alternativa a "único", que es sinónimo de "solo, sin compañía". Además, sintácticamente, en esta oración "solo" funciona como adjetivo que modifica a "acento", luego siguiendo el uso de la tilde diacrítica no estaría acentuado.
> 
> Yo siempre utilizo la tilde diacrítica (salvo errores humanos, que abundan en mis escritos), porque me parece empobrecedor considerar que no se tiene por qué saber distinguir si se está utilizando un adverbio o un adjetivo. Pero es una opinión estrictamente personal e intransferible.
> 
> Saludos.


 

SOLO en este caso es SUSTANTIVO modificado por el artículo indefinido UN, y significa único.

Ivy29


----------



## m127

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Jellby se refiere a que este foro debería denominarse: "Solo español" y no: "Sólo Español".
> 
> Un saludo,
> 
> Pedro.


 

¡Qué buena observación!  Estamos discutiendo las complejidades del castellano de manera tan interesante y con tan buenas intervenciones en un foro con faltas de ortografía en su título.  Habría que ver el sentido del humor que tiene la vida.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

entiendo que la diferencia es "solo" de soledad, que sólo de "solamente uno" ó "sólo una vez".
estoy equivocada?


----------



## heidita

Rosa, ahora existe una regla nueva que determina que no se acentúa *solo *a no ser que haya duda.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Ok.
Thanks


----------



## lacenaire

Cosmonauta said:


> 3/ Estando la norma clara, no están así las interpretaciones y opiniones personales que han dado algunos respetables participantes, interpretaciones que, en mi opinión, no han servido sino para despistar al autor de la pregunta. Y todo en tanto que la norma propone una "tilde diacrítica a la función adverbial de la palabra 'solo'". Este término fue creado para categorizar la acentuación gráfica no inherente a un signo. La preposición dia- significa "a causa de" y "crisis", "separación". Si no se da en una frase tal causa de separación (de las funciones gramaticales), no hay que utilizar la tilde, puesto que si se hace, deja de ser diacrítica y solo puede ser diacrítica. Si se escribe 'solo' siempre con tilde ocurre lo siguiente:
> 
> - Se incumple el principio diacrítico (o se produce un oxímoron).
> - Se produce una ruptura de la asociación necesaria entre distinción gramatical e intención semántica.
> - Se incumple la máxima de cantidad del principio colaborativo de la Pragmática, puesto que el emisor debe ofrecer en el acto de comunicación tanta información como sea necesaria, mas no más ni menos.
> - Se produce incluso una tautología.





Creo que el problema es interpretar lo de tilde diacrítica en el nivel sintagmático, en el de las relaciones entre palabras dentro de la oración en vez de en el nivel paradigmático, como se ha hecho siempre. La distinción por la tilde diacrítica distingue el adverbio "sólo" del adjetivo "solo" como miembros de clases gramaticales independientes. No es que exista una substancia "solo" que pueda manifestarse como adverbio o adjetivo según el contexto dé lugar o no a una ambigüedad, sino que existen dos substancias distintas cada una perteneciente a una categoría gramatical diferente sólo/solo. Entiendo que el uso del término «tilde diacrítica» es correcto porque distingue dos palabras/substancias homónimas+homófonas de forma gráfica.

- Tenemos, por un lado, la palabra sólo, perteneciente a la clase gramatical adverbio y prodecente del latín sõlum
- Tenemos, por otro lado, la palabra solo, perteneciente a la clase gramatical adjetivo y prodecente del latín sõlus, -a, -um

La Real Academia tiene buenas razones para lo de aplicar unas reglas de acentuación "sin excepciones siempre que sea posible", pero en mi opinión, como estaba antes no había una tanto una excepción en la acentuación como un paradigma de distinción entre clases de palabras gracias a la tilde diacrítica. Se creen que favoreciendo "la práctica" (las relaciones sintagmáticas) y la "coherencia" de las reglas de acentuación evitarán las faltas de ortografía; en mi opinión ocurre lo contrario porque si antes el problema era que no se sabía distinguir entre adverbios y adjetivos ahora será incluso más difícil y los que cometían faltas de ortografía seguirán cometiéndolas, lo único es que se les notará menos porque se reducen las oportunidades para que puedan estar equivocados. Es una medida estética que incomoda a los que sabemos la gramática para beneficiar a los que la desconocen; en mi opinión, esa opción no es la que debería haber tomado la Academía (Academía con tilde como en ’Ακαδημíα).


----------



## alexacohen

Hola:
Tal vez yo sea una maniática, pero creo que se debería mantener la tilde en "sólo" . Porque las dos palabras no significan lo mismo. Hay una gran diferencia en escribir:
"Estaré solo el domingo" 
"Estaré sólo el domingo" 
O,
Voy a comer a Fiorentino`s solo los lunes.
Voy a comer a Fiorentino´s  sólo los lunes.
¿Alguien está de acuerdo conmigo o de verdad soy una maniática?
Alexa


----------



## Argónida

Totalmente de acuerdo.
Tal vez seamos dos maniáticas


----------



## Domtom

-
Ahora la RAE no impone obligatoriedad en esto. Me explico. _Solo_ = sin compañía, nunca lleva tilde; _Solo_ = solamente, eres libre de ponerla o no, según te dé la real gana, salvo cuando pueda prestarse a confusión con el _solo_ de no tener compañía, en cuyo caso acentuaremos: _sólo_.


----------



## Bilma

alexacohen said:


> Hola:
> Tal vez yo sea una maniática, pero creo que se debería mantener la tilde en "sólo" . Porque las dos palabras no significan lo mismo. Hay una gran diferencia en escribir:
> "Estaré solo el domingo" *Nadie va a estar contigo*
> "Estaré sólo el domingo"  *Solamente el lunes*
> O,
> Voy a comer a Fiorentino`s solo los lunes. *Nadie va contigo*
> Voy a comer a Fiorentino´s sólo los lunes. *Solamente los lunes*
> ¿Alguien está de acuerdo conmigo o de verdad soy una maniática?
> Alexa


 

Estoy de acuerdo hay que mantener el acento.


----------



## Rayines

Yo no voy a postular si hay que ponerla o no. Pero pido que no me digan nada porque yo pongo tilde, así como en los pronombres demostrativos. Simplemente me cuesta más esfuerzo pensar si es ambiguo o no, que poner la tilde.
Maniática 4.


----------



## lazarus1907

Debe haber mucho maniático por el foro, porque no es la primera vez que se discute esto y aparecen numerosos defensores de la tilde diacrítica:

*¿por qué la palabra "sólo" lleva acento?*


----------



## Marlotta

Hola:
Estoy de acuerdo contigo, yo prefiero la diferenciación entre solo y sólo.
Adiós


----------



## yserien

Pues un maniático más ; yo propondría suprimir todos los acentos,tildes, que no sirvieran para cambiar la pronunciación . Un ejemplo : sólo y solo se pronuncian igual, no ? Creo que la RAE ha creado nuevas normas de acentuación.Ya  en algunos sitios  se lee "la acentuación ha sido eliminada sistematicamente (No seáis muy duros conmigo, ni bárbaro ni iconoclasta)


----------



## criptexblanco

De acuerdo con todos. Y lo peor es que muchos medios de comunicación escritos, leídos por las nuevas generaciones, ya han sepultado la tilde de sólo. Una pena. ¿Qué pensarán los de RAE?


----------



## Domtom

-


criptexblanco said:


> De acuerdo con todos. Y lo peor es que muchos medios de comunicación escritos, leídos por las nuevas generaciones, ya han sepultado la tilde de sólo. Una pena. ¿Qué pensarán los de RAE?


 
No, no es grave que muchos medios de comunicación ya no acentúen _sólo _, a condición, claro está, que signifique "sin compañía" o que signifique "solamente" si en este caso no puede confundirse con el otro.

Lo que sí es grave, es que acentúen _solo _cuando no deben hacerlo. Es éste un error muy extendido, no solo por los _mass media_ impresos o digitales, sino que en general mucha gente lo hace.

Antes he escrito "Es éste un error..." Creo que no era obligatorio acentuar _este _, porque no da pie a confusión. Quiero decir, que lo del "sólo" pasa con otras palabras: aun-aún, este-éste, etc.

Mi opinión personal es que la RAE intenta ahorrar acentos adaptándose al hecho de que muchos teclados en el mundo no disponen de acentos. Los francófonos en sus ordenadores disponen de un solo golpe de tecla para escribir "é", pero no disponen de "ó" por ejemplo.


Saludos


----------



## astur_pecha

Pues lo que yo pienso es que la RAE tomó el camino fácil. Como la gente no pone las tildes las suprimimos y en paz. En vez de intentar que la gente aprenda castellano como dios manda hacen estas chapuzas. Yo siempre lo pongo y seguiré poniendo sólo.


----------



## yserien

astur_pecha said:


> Pues lo que yo pienso es que la RAE tomó el camino fácil. Como la gente no pone las tildes las suprimimos y en paz. En vez de intentar que la gente aprenda castellano como dios manda hacen estas chapuzas. Yo siempre lo pongo y seguiré poniendo sólo.



Mira "paisanu" dentro de dos o tres generaciones todo el mundo verá natural que tanta proliferación de acentos inútiles haya desaparecido. Habrá normas tácitamente aceptadas que nunca moriran. Siempre se escribirá ahora con hache intercalada. Puxa Asturies !!


----------



## criptexblanco

Bajo ese argumento de adaptarse a los teclados que no tienen tilde, uno podría escribir palabras que no se confunden con ninguna otra, quitándoles la tilde y punto. Si pongo cancion, todo el mundo lee canción, para qué la tilde entonces. Y así, ejemplos son miles.
®


----------



## Bilma

criptexblanco said:


> Bajo ese argumento de adaptarse a los teclados que no tienen tilde, ®


 

Absolutamente se pueden poner acentos con todos los tipos de teclados. La omisión de las acentos es pura flojera y falta de conocimientos.


----------



## yserien

Bilma said:


> Absolutamente se pueden poner acentos con todos los tipos de teclados. La omisión de las acentos es pura flojera y falta de conocimientos.


Una persona que cometa faltas de ortografía graves es una inculta,claro, eso es aceptado por todo el mundo. Una persona que lea regularmente no tiene necesidad de estudiar ninguna regla, la lectura diaria le enseña más que ninguna regla. El tema de los acentos o tildes.....es diferente. Decir ¿Cómo como ? Tendría como respuesta : como cómo como. No hace falta "acentuar" todo el mundo lo entiende. ¿Qué hacen los ingleses,alemanes,italianos sin tildes ? Francamente opino que "tildar" de inculta a una persona que no acentúa solo y solo es pasarse.


----------



## Bilma

yserien said:


> Una persona que cometa faltas de ortografía graves es una inculta,claro, eso es aceptado por todo el mundo. Una persona que lea regularmente no tiene necesidad de estudiar ninguna regla, la lectura diaria le enseña más que ninguna regla. El tema de los acentos o tildes.....es diferente. Decir ¿Cómo como ? Tendría como respuesta : como cómo como. No hace falta "acentuar" todo el mundo lo entiende. ¿Qué hacen los ingleses,alemanes,italianos sin tildes ? Francamente opino que "tildar" de inculta a una persona que no acentúa solo y solo es pasarse.


 

Tienes razón todo en la vida es cuestión de enfoques. Para algunos los acentos son importantes y para otros no...


----------



## DonManuel_CH

Mi profe de español solía enseñarnos que entre la palabra sólo y solo sí hay una diferencia:

sólo con acento significa solamente.
P.e. El chico sólo tiene 15 años.

solo sin acento significa estar solo, o sea, que nadie está a tu lado.
P.e. Estoy tan solo, deseo que alguien esté a mi lado.

Y para recordarlo bien, siempre nos decía que pensáramos que el solo sin acento es tan solo, porque no tiene acento, o sea sin compaña.


----------



## Bilma

DonManuel_CH said:


> Mi profe de español solía enseñarnos que entre la palabra sólo y solo sí hay una diferencia:
> 
> sólo con acento significa solamente.
> P.e. El chico sólo tiene 15 años.
> 
> solo sin acento significa estar solo, o sea, que nadie está a tu lado.
> P.e. Estoy tan solo, deseo que alguien esté a mi lado.
> 
> Y para recordarlo bien, siempre nos decía que pensáramos que el solo sin acento es tan solo, porque no tiene acento, o sea sin compaña.


 
Tienes razón* SON* diferentes. Al igual que:


papá - papa
mamá - mama
sí - si
ó - o
él - el


y muchas más.


----------



## xOoeL

Con "ó" me he perdido, Bilma.

¿Te refieres a esto?:


			
				DPD said:
			
		

> *3.* Por razones de claridad, ha sido hasta ahora tradición ortográfica escribir la _o_ con tilde cuando iba colocada entre números, para distinguirla del cero: _3 ó 4, 10 ó 12_. La escritura mecanográfica hace cada vez menos necesaria esta norma, pues la letra _o_ y el cero son tipográficamente muy diferentes. No obstante, se recomienda seguir tildando la _o_ en estos casos para evitar toda posible confusión. La _o_ no debe tildarse si va entre un número y una palabra y [...] tampoco cuando va entre dos palabras [...]


----------



## Bilma

xOoeL said:


> Con "ó" me he perdido, Bilma.
> 
> ¿Te refieres a esto?:


 

Sí.  .......


----------



## Jellby

Quiero un café solo -> quiero un café sin leche.
Quiero un café sólo -> Nada más que quiero un café.


----------



## alvarezp

Cosmonauta said:


> - Se produce incluso una tautología.



Je... suena más a excusa que a justificación. ¿Qué necesidad, entonces, de poner la "u" entre la "q" y la "e"? ;-)

No encuentro dónde radica la importancia de modificar el uso de una palabra que cuyo estaba *tan* simplemente definido, como la importancia del aprendizaje de la lengua misma, y su esencia: poder convertir lo que tengo en la mente de modo que otra persona lo entienda con claridad y con la menor cantidad posible de ambigüedades.


----------



## Cosmonauta

Je. No sé por qué me da la impresión de que cuando alguien ofrece (transcribe) la norma (de la Academia) y explica el argumento (de la Academia) a quien solicitó información, se tiende a pensar que el que lo expone defiende, participa o exige que se cumpla la norma (de la Academia). Es, en mi opinión, un pensamiento un tanto pueril. Creo acertado transcribir la norma porque no soy tan petulante de responder a alguien con una duda con que siga mi opinión. Mi parecer es mío y yo escribo como me parece. 
Existen unas normas de la Academia. A veces parecen tontas. ¡Vaya noticia! Lo demás es libertad. Sean libres.

PS: Para los que me escriben porque leyéndome piensan que defiendo las normas de la Academia, por favor, no me molesten. Je.


----------



## Avié

El adverbio sólo (solamente, _yo_ _sólo comí una galleta_, y no dos ni tres) lleva tilde diacrítica si pudiera confundirse con el adjetivo solo (_yo solo, comí una galleta_, sin compañía). Si no existe motivo de duda (_Juan y yo solo comimos una galleta_, Juan y yo somos plural, si fuera adjetivo habría de ser "solos") no es necesario acentuarlo.


----------



## Diego Lopez

Hola, no puedo darme cuenta si se trata de solamente o de sin compañía en este caso, y por lo tanto no sé si acentuar.

 Tan sólo/solo sus amigos lo entendieron.

 cuál es la correcta?

Gracias


----------



## Cleotis

Hola:

En este caso sería con acento, ya que puedes sustituirlo por solamente.

Solamente sus amigos le entendieron
Sólo sus amigos le entendieron

Saludos.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes:

Por favor, lee todos los hilos que se han abierto sobre este tema y si no encuentras la respuesta a tu pregunta en ninguno de ellos, pregunta en cualquiera que esté abierto.


> Solo y sólo
> solo-sólo
> solo/sólo
> no sólo... sino
> el solo bien
> para embarazadas solo
> Un sólo hombre= Sólo un hombre
> Pregunta sólo para españoles.
> Que solo por un beso
> Solo hay 5 continentes vigentes!!
> lo que se usa solo una vez
> La casa era el sólo bien que los dos labradores
> Re: La casa era el sólo bien que los dos labradores
> ¿por qué la palabra "sólo" lleva acento?
> "Si sólo hubiéramos tenido un diccionario ..."
> una expresión para una dificultad que sólo echa para atrás a los ignorantes
> "Sólo llegar" —> ¿"Nada más llegar"?



Gracias por tu atención.
El hilo está cerrado.
Martine (Mod...)


----------



## Ferore

¿cuál de estas dos formas seria la correcta?

¨..un solo mundo..¨
 o
¨...un sólo mundo..¨

  Pues en realidad el mundo al que se refiere está solo. Y también se puede decir que se trata de solamente un mundo.
 Muchas gracias anticipadas por la atención


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Ferore said:


> ¿cuál de estas dos formas seria la correcta?
> 
> ¨..un solo mundo..¨
> o
> ¨...un sólo mundo..¨
> 
> Pues en realidad el mundo al que se refiere está solo. Y también se puede decir que se trata de solamente un mundo.
> Muchas gracias anticipadas por la atención


Un solo mundo.
Un sólo mundo.

En la frase, _solo _es adjetivo. En español los adverbios no se preceden de determinantes.

En cualquier caso, según la norma actual, debe escribir siempre _solo_, salvo que exista riesgo de anfibología (doble sentido). Así:

 Solo conocemos un mundo en el que exista vida.
 Sólo conocemos un mundo en el que exista vida.

Queda un mundo solo. (El mundo queda sin amparo o queda sin otros mundos).
Queda un mundo sólo. (=Queda un mundo solamente).

Un saludo.

Pedro.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días:

Un _truquillo _para contestar a tu pregunta Ferore.
Cambia por una palabra en femenino: 
- un solo mundo => una sola tierra (por ejemplo). Si _solo _se transforma en _sola _estás en presencia de un adjetivo y no lleva acento.
- ¡un día sólo para acabar la faena! => una jornada sólo (=solamente) para acabar la faena.

Hasta luego


----------



## Rayines

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenos días:
> 
> Un _truquillo _para contestar a tu pregunta Ferore.
> Cambia por una palabra en femenino:
> - un solo mundo => una sola tierra (por ejemplo). Si _solo _se transforma en _sola _estás en presencia de un adjetivo y no lleva acento.
> - ¡un día sólo para acabar la faena! => una jornada sólo (=solamente) para acabar la faena.
> 
> Hasta luego


El truco que no falla, es cambiarlo por *solamente*, que es absolutamente sinónimo de *sólo*. Allí te das cuenta de una sola vez . (Un solo mundo =un solamente mundo ). En cambio si dijéramos *sólo* un mundo podríamos pensarlo como *solamente*.
Un día *sólo* = un día *solamente*, pero también: 
Un día *solo* (solito ), dependiendo del contexto: 
Necesitó un día *sólo* para terminar la faena. (= *solamente*)
Un día, *solo*, terminó la faena. (Él *solo*, sin compañía).


----------



## asm

Inés, esta pregunta me ha carcomido el cerebro por años, aprovecho que tocas el punto para clarificar mi duda.

Las frases pueden ser tres:

un mundo solo
solo un mundo
un solo mundo


Me queda claro que la primera opciOn es la "soledad" del mundo, no hay "nadie" que lo acompañe. No es sinOnimo de solamente. Claro como el agua. TambiEn se puede decir: un mundo "solito".

En el segundo caso, "solo" es sinOnimo de solamente, ya que de todos los mundos, solamente uno ... (lo que estemos diciendo), asI que debo escribir: sólo un mundo ...

La duda que me carcome esta en la tercera opciOn. EN este caso no se estA hablando de soledad, "solo" es prActicamente un sinOnimo de la segunda opciOn. Sin embargo no puede ser sustituido por solamente, ya que la secuencia "un solamente mundo" no es correcta. DemAs, en este caso solo no es igual a soledad (tampoco puedo decir un solito mundo). Resumiendo, en la tercera opciOn no hay equivalencia semAntica con solo, pero tampoco es correcta la supuesta sustituciOn por "solamente". 

Si aplico la regla de la sustituciOn por solamente, en la frase "un solo dIa", la palabra solo no lleva acento, pero si veo el significado (solamente), sI deberIa .


Me parece que otra opciOn para analizar el caso es llevar la oraciOn a "femenino"

Una mujer sola
Sólo una mujer  
Una sóla mujer????????

En la primera opciOn es clara la soledad, en la segunda es fAcil ver que es solamente, pero en la tercera, sola es correcto, pero no se estA refiriendo a la soledad, al menos no necesariamente.  Help!!!!! 





Rayines said:


> El truco que no falla, es cambiarlo por *solamente*, que es absolutamente sinónimo de *sólo*. Allí te das cuenta de una sola vez . (Un solo mundo =un solamente mundo ). En cambio si dijéramos *sólo* un mundo podríamos pensarlo como *solamente*.
> Un día *sólo* = un día *solamente*, pero también:
> Un día *solo* (solito ), dependiendo del contexto:
> Necesitó un día *sólo* para terminar la faena. (= *solamente*)
> Un día, *solo*, terminó la faena. (Él *solo*, sin compañía).


----------



## Rayines

asm said:


> Inés, esta pregunta me ha carcomido el cerebro por años, aprovecho que tocas el punto para clarificar mi duda.
> 
> Las frases pueden ser tres:
> 
> un mundo solo
> solo un mundo
> un solo mundo
> 
> 
> Me queda claro que la primera opciOn es la "soledad" del mundo, no hay "nadie" que lo acompañe. No es sinOnimo de solamente. Claro como el agua. TambiEn se puede decir: un mundo "solito".
> 
> En el segundo caso, "solo" es sinOnimo de solamente, ya que de todos los mundos, solamente uno ... (lo que estemos diciendo), asI que debo escribir: sólo un mundo ...
> 
> La duda que me carcome esta en la tercera opciOn. EN este caso no se estA hablando de soledad, "solo" es prActicamente un sinOnimo de la segunda opciOn. Sin embargo no puede ser sustituido por solamente, ya que la secuencia "un solamente mundo" no es correcta. DemAs, en este caso solo no es igual a soledad (tampoco puedo decir un solito mundo). Resumiendo, en la tercera opciOn no hay equivalencia semAntica con solo, pero tampoco es correcta la supuesta sustituciOn por "solamente".
> 
> Si aplico la regla de la sustituciOn por solamente, en la frase "un solo dIa", la palabra solo no lleva acento, pero si veo el significado (solamente), sI deberIa .


Querido asm: Para mí, la expresión "un solo mundo" no puede de ninguna manera ser reemplazada por "un sólo mundo", por todas las razones expresadas por ti: es imposible reemplazar *solo *allí por solamente, aunque ése fuera el sentido que se le desea dar. Por lo tanto su significado es el de "solito" (para que lo entiendan). Sólo  podemos darle el significado de *solamente *si cambiamos el orden a "*sólo* un mundo". Para mí en este caso funciona como una regla matemática:
"*Sólo *un mundo"= "*Solamente* un mundo"
"Un mundo *sólo*" = " " " " " "
"Un mundo *solo *" = "Un mundo en soledad (solito) .
"*Solo*, un mundo" = " " " " " " "

Como ves, queda totalmente excluída de esta ejemplificación "un solo mundo" en cuanto a variedad de posibilidades.
¿Qué te parece?


----------



## asm

No sE si entendI:

Un mundo solo = correcto  (un mundo solito)
Sólo un mundo = correcto (solamente un mundo)
Un sólo mundo = incorrecto (?cierto?)
Un solo mundo = incorrecto (incorrecto, porque estaria solito, pero mejor decirlo como en el ejemplo 1)



Rayines said:


> Querido asm: Para mí, la expresión "un solo mundo" no puede de ninguna manera ser reemplazada por "un sólo mundo", por todas las razones expresadas por ti: es imposible reemplazar *solo *allí


----------



## Rayines

asm said:


> No sE si entendI:
> 
> Un mundo solo = correcto (un mundo solito)
> Sólo un mundo = correcto (solamente un mundo)
> Un sólo mundo = incorrecto (?cierto?)
> Un solo mundo = incorrecto (incorrecto, porque estaria solito, pero mejor decirlo como en el ejemplo 1) *Pero no es incorrecto gramaticalmente. Es como decir: "Un único mundo**" *(porque también "solo" es equivalente a "único")


----------



## Jellby

asm said:


> Me parece que otra opciOn para analizar el caso es llevar la oraciOn a "femenino"
> 
> Una mujer sola
> Sólo una mujer
> Una s*o*la mujer????????
> 
> En la primera opciOn es clara la soledad, en la segunda es fAcil ver que es solamente, pero en la tercera, sola es correcto, pero no se estA refiriendo a la soledad, al menos no necesariamente.  Help!!!!!



"Solo/a", como adjetivo, no tiene por que implicar sólo soledad, también puede significar "único/a", las siguientes frases son correctas:

1. Una mujer solo
2. Una mujer sola
3. Solo una mujer
4. Una sola mujer

En ningún caso lleva acento porque, al ser el sustantivo femenino, no hay lugar a confusión entre el adverbio y el adjetivo. Si fuera masculino, donde pone "solo" habría que poner "sólo" y donde pone "sola" habría que poner "solo" (según las reglas vigentes). La 1 y la 3 significan lo mismo. La 2 y la 4 casi, casi, pero a veces hay diferencia de matices cuando el adjetivo va delante o detrás del sustantivo, y este es un ejemplo: la 2 significa "una mujer solitaria" y la 4 significa "una única mujer" (que viene a ser lo mismo que la 1 y la 3, en realidad).


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Jellby said:


> "Solo/a", como adjetivo, no tiene por que implicar sólo soledad, también puede significar "único/a", las siguientes frases son correctas:
> 
> 1. Una mujer solo
> 2. Una mujer sola
> 3. Solo una mujer
> 4. Una sola mujer
> 
> En ningún caso lleva acento porque, al ser el sustantivo femenino, no hay lugar a confusión entre el adverbio y el adjetivo. Si fuera masculino, donde pone "solo" habría que poner "sólo" y donde pone "sola" habría que poner "solo" (según las reglas vigentes). La 1 y la 3 significan lo mismo. La 2 y la 4 casi, casi, pero a veces hay diferencia de matices cuando el adjetivo va delante o detrás del sustantivo, y este es un ejemplo: la 2 significa "una mujer solitaria" y la 4 significa "una única mujer" (que viene a ser lo mismo que la 1 y la 3, en realidad).


La parte subrayada me causa confusión...


----------



## LaTin_ViKinG

Bueno, veo muchas respuestas y todas son correctas. A decir verdad, pienso que "sólo" como condicional, sí debería llevar acento; lamentablemente, también es cierto el último decreto de la RAE sobre la tilde diacrítica que recae sobre el criterio de quien escribe. Aunque pienso que se debería usar la tilde. Vamos, es sólo eso, una tilde. Por lo menos, para los angloparlantes sería sencillo entender que las palabras "just" y "only", se traducen como "sólo" (con tilde) y que "alone" se traduce igual, pero sin tilde "solo". Y que a menos que se trate de un adverbio de modo, entonces va igualmente sin tilde "solamente". Tan sencillo como que "yes" es "sí" e "if" es "si".


----------



## Jellby

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> La parte subrayada me causa confusión...



Con un sustantivo femenino, no hay posibilidad de confundir adverbio y adjetivo, porque el averbio es "solo" y el ajetivo "sola", así que es escriben ambos sin tilde.

Con un sustantivo masculino, sí puede haber confusión, y en ese caso se escribe el adverbio con tilde "sólo" (cuando con el femenino "solo") y el adjetivo "solo" (cuando el femenino era "sola").

Cambiar "sola" por "solo" es obvio.
Cambiar "solo" por "sólo" es únicamente consecuencia de las nuevas normas de la RAE según las cuales sólo se debe marcar el acento cuando hay posibilidad de confusión. Según las normas anteriores, sería siempre "sólo", sea masculino o femenino el sustantivo que pueda estar implicado.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Jellby said:


> Con un sustantivo femenino, no hay posibilidad de confundir adverbio y adjetivo, porque el averbio es "solo" y el ajetivo "sola", así que es escriben ambos sin tilde.
> 
> Con un sustantivo masculino, sí puede haber confusión, y en ese caso se escribe el adverbio con tilde "sólo" (cuando con el femenino "solo") y el adjetivo "solo" (cuando el femenino era "sola").
> 
> Cambiar "sola" por "solo" es obvio.
> Cambiar "solo" por "sólo" es únicamente consecuencia de las nuevas normas de la RAE según las cuales sólo se debe marcar el acento cuando hay posibilidad de confusión. Según las normas anteriores, sería siempre "sólo", sea masculino o femenino el sustantivo que pueda estar implicado.


Gracias Jellby:

No había caído en que cuando decías "cambiar" era para transformar:

1. Una mujer solo.
2. Una mujer sola.
3. Solo una mujer.
4. Una sola mujer.

En:

1. Un hombre sólo.
2. Un hombre solo.
3. Sólo un hombre.
4. Un solo hombre.

Últimamente no ando muy despierto...

Un saludo.

Pedro.


----------



## Lord Delfos

Yo siempre creí que _solo _iba con acento cuando era adverbio y sin acento cuando era adjetivo.

Por ejemplo:

Sólo faltan dos días para Navidad, o, voy a ir solo a la fiesta.

Sin embargo después de encontrar varios "Sólos sin acentuar" busqué en la DPD y me enteré que, en realidad, _solo_ solamente se acentúa cuando hay ambigüedad adjetivo/adverbio.

Mi pregunta: ¿está mal acentuar cuando no hay ambigüedad? Porque, la verdad, yo siempre acentuaba el adverbio sin preocuparme...


----------



## Betildus

Lord Delfos said:


> Yo siempre creí que _solo _iba con acento cuando era adverbio y sin acento cuando era adjetivo.
> 
> Por ejemplo:
> 
> Sólo faltan dos días para Navidad, o, voy a ir solo a la fiesta.
> 
> Sin embargo después de encontrar varios "Sólos sin acentuar" busqué en la DPD y me enteré que, en realidad, _solo_ solamente se acentúa cuando hay ambigüedad adjetivo/adverbio.
> 
> Mi pregunta: ¿está mal acentuar cuando no hay ambigüedad? Porque, la verdad, yo siempre acentuaba el adverbio sin preocuparme...


 
Hay muchos hilos al respecto. Que te vaya bien.


----------



## Lord Delfos

> Hay muchos hilos al respecto. Que te vaya bien.



Es que el buscador parece no funcionar...


----------



## Rayines

La mejor manera de buscar un hilo es buscar la palabra en el diccionario de WR, por ejemplo, en este caso* solo*. Abajo tenés todos los hilos en los que se trató el tema.
De todas maneras, con respecto a la pregunta que hacés, yo siempre acentúo el adverbio. Simplemente que ya no es necesario hacerlo (pienso que no es incorrecto) si no presenta ambigüedad. Chau.


----------



## Betildus

Lord Delfos said:


> Es que el buscador parece no funcionar...


 
Revisa este hilo


----------



## Lord Delfos

Gracias gente. Busqué desde el diccionario... ahí sí funciona.

Vaya uno a saber porqué no funciona desde el link "search" acá arriba.


----------



## jota74

Hola,

la teoría ya me la sé. Pero... en este ejemplo...

no solo fácil, sino también educativo

sólo va con acento o sin acento????

No me queda claro. Se puede sustituir por solamente pero... no stoy seguro

Gracias


----------



## Rayines

jota74 said:


> Hola,
> 
> la teoría ya me la sé. Pero... en este ejemplo...
> 
> no solo fácil, sino también educativo
> 
> sólo va con acento o sin acento????
> 
> No me queda claro. Se puede sustituir por solamente pero... no stoy seguro *rueba de nuevo, ¿se puede sustituir por "solamente"? (léete la oración con "solamente"). Si lo podés sutituir, podés poner "sólo" y si no se puede confundir con "solo" de soledad, también lo podés escribir sin acento .*
> 
> Gracias


Hubo cienes de hilos sobre esto. Primero te conviene buscar la palabra en el diccionario de WR, y abajo tienes los hilos en que se trató.
¡Bienvenido/a!


----------



## falbala84

Consultad de nuevo el panhispánico:

*3.2.3.* *sólo/solo. *La palabra _solo_ puede ser un adjetivo:_ No me gusta el café solo; Vive él solo en esa gran mansión;_ o un adverbio: _Solo nos llovió dos días; Contesta solo sí o no_. *Se trata de una palabra llana terminada en vocal, por lo que*, según las reglas generales de acentuación (→ 1.1.2), *no debe llevar tilde.* Ahora bien, *cuando esta palabra pueda interpretarse en un mismo enunciado como adverbio o como adjetivo, se utilizará obligatoriamente la tilde en el uso adverbial para evitar ambigüedades*:_ Estaré solo un mes _(al no llevar tilde, _solo_ se interpreta como adjetivo: ‘en soledad, sin compañía’); _Estaré sólo un mes _(al llevar tilde, _sólo_ se interpreta como adverbio: ‘solamente, únicamente’); también puede deshacerse la ambigüedad sustituyendo el adverbio _solo_ por los sinónimos _solamente_ o _únicamente_.

_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Jellby

Prueba a sustituirlo por el femenino (cambiando el género de los sustantivos o las personas que haga falta):

1- Si la frase tiene el mismo significado: va sin acento (es un adjetivo)
2- Si la frase tiene un significado distinto: va con acento (es un adverbio y puede haber confusión)
3- Si la frase no tiene sentido: va sin acento (es un adverbio y no puede haber confusión)

No sola fácil, sino también educativo/a (?)  -> tercer caso

Probemos con: "A él le gusta tomar solo el café".

A ella le gusta tomar sola el café  (¿era eso lo que quería decir? entonces sin acento)
A él le gusta tomar sola la leche  (¿o era esto? también es correcto, también sin acento)
A ella le gusta tomar solo la leche  (¿quizá esto? aquí "solo" no coordina con nadie... en este caso iría con acento)


----------



## GabrielTheGreat

SOLO como tal hace referencia a 2 significados: El de SOLEDAD; por ejemplo: Estoy solo en mi cuarto; me he quedado solo; y expresiones como esas

El Otro SOLO hacereferencia a Solamente... ese SOLO sí se tilda.
He venido Sólo (solamente) porque me lo has pedido
Ojalá y venga sólo (solamente) mi tío; porque su esposa y yo tenemos diferencias.

Es igual usando AUN. AUN de todavía se tilda; AUN de "hasta" no se tilda.


----------



## Mangato

Tal cóm explicaron anteriormente varios compañeros el acento diacrítico se utiliza en el caso de que solo sea adverbio, para mayor facilidad, cuando pueda ser sustituido por solamente. Pero la RAE  desaconseja el uso generalizado del acento excepto cuando sea necesario para clarificar el sentido de la frase, evitando ambigüedades.
El DPD en la entrada *tilde* dice

*3.2.3.* *sólo/solo. *La palabra _solo_ puede ser un adjetivo:_ No me gusta el café solo; Vive él solo en esa gran mansión;_ o un adverbio: _Solo nos llovió dos días; Contesta solo sí o no_. Se trata de una palabra llana terminada en vocal, por lo que, según las reglas generales de acentuación (→</SPAN> 1.1.2), no debe llevar tilde. Ahora bien, cuando esta palabra pueda interpretarse en un mismo enunciado como adverbio o como adjetivo, se utilizará obligatoriamente la tilde en el uso adverbial para evitar ambigüedades:_ Estaré solo un mes _(al no llevar tilde, _solo_ se interpreta como adjetivo: ‘en soledad, sin compañía’); _Estaré sólo un mes _(al llevar tilde, _sólo_ se interpreta como adverbio: ‘solamente, únicamente’); también puede deshacerse la ambigüedad sustituyendo el adverbio _solo_ por los sinónimos _solamente_ o _únicamente_.

Saludos,

MG


----------



## Sebastián Valmont

Hola,

Amigos

He estado leyendo algunos libros recién publicados y me tiene muy confundido de que aún se tilden el adverbio "solo" y los pronombres "este" y "esta", que según tengo entendido las últimas normas al respecto aclaran que no deben tildarse.

¿Existe alguna razón para el que se tilden ese adverbio y dichos pronombres aún? O es que se debe al estilo del autor y debe ser respetado, bueno espero que me aclaren este punto. Me gustaría leer sus opiniones y consejos al respecto, gracias.

Sebastián Valmont


----------



## eduardoguevara

Quisiera tener claridad acerca de la tilde en la palabra SOLO

Juan solo hizo el trabajo y Juan sólo hizo el trabajo, son ambos correctos?


----------



## CARORAGI

Hola, según DRAE ambas opciones son correctas.

Caro


----------



## sunce

Sólo = solamente
Solo = sin compañia.


----------



## eduardoguevara

El problema radica en su significado, pues se supone que ambas son válidas, pero tienen diferente significado


----------



## eduardoguevara

sunce said:


> Sólo = solamente
> Solo = sin compañia.


 
No pienso que esto sea del todo válido, pues es posible que se utilice solo (solamente) sin tilde, cuando no haya lugar a ambigüedad o confusión.

Hay solo una manzana en la nevera


----------



## sunce

eduardoguevara said:


> No pienso que esto sea del todo válido, pues es posible que se utilice solo (solamente) sin tilde, cuando no haya lugar a ambigüedad o confusión.
> 
> Hay solo una manzana en la nevera


Sí, tienes razón pero de esta forma que te he dicho recuerdas cuando usar la tilde o no.


----------



## Aby R

eduardoguevara said:


> No pienso que esto sea del todo válido, pues es posible que se utilice solo (solamente) sin tilde, cuando no haya lugar a ambigüedad o confusión.



Hola:

La tílde es de uso obligatorio s*ó*lo en los casos que pueda crear confusión:

Solo me siento y descanso en el sofá; mi mujer no está en la casa
Sólo me siento y descanso en el sofá, !!!!mi mujer (por suerte) no está en la casa!!!!


----------



## eduardoguevara

Aby R said:


> Hola:
> 
> La tílde es de uso obligatorio s*ó*lo en los casos que pueda crear confusión:
> 
> Solo me siento y descanso en el sofá; mi mujer no está en la casa
> Sólo me siento y descanso en el sofá, !!!!mi mujer (por suerte) no está en la casa!!!!


 

Totalmente de acuerdo, lo que ocurre es que ha hecho "carrera" la costumbre de tildar todos los "solo" o tildarlo cuando es adverbio sin observar si el contexto presenta confusión


----------



## eduardoguevara

X.Cyclop said:


> Lleva acento cuando dices por ejemplo "_Sólo mide 100m_", y no lleva acento cuando dices por ejemplo "_Está comiendo solo en su casa_".


 
No estoy de acuerdo con la segunda frase, porque ahí la palabra "solo" se presta a dos interpretaciones diferentes. Si está comiendo solo en casa (sin compañia) entonces no lleva tilde, pero si está comiendo sólo en casa o sea que no come en ninguna otra parte, entonces sí lleva tilde (obligatoriamente)


----------



## Aby R

eduardoguevara said:


> No estoy de acuerdo con la segunda frase, porque ahí la palabra "solo" se presta a dos interpretaciones diferentes. Si está comiendo solo en casa (sin compañia) entonces no lleva tilde, pero si está comiendo sólo en casa o sea que no come en ninguna otra parte, entonces sí lleva tilde (obligatoriamente)



De acuerdo 100%


----------



## eduardoguevara

Cleotis said:


> Hola:
> 
> En este caso sería con acento, ya que puedes sustituirlo por solamente.
> 
> Solamente sus amigos le entendieron
> Sólo sus amigos le entendieron
> 
> Saludos.


 
Cuidado.... es posible que quiera decir que Solo (sin compañía), sus amigos lo entendieron y en ese caso no llevaría tilde, aunque si quien lo escribió estaba pensande en que era "solamente" entonces si es obligación tildarlo


----------



## NatashaP

Domtom said:


> -
> Ahora la RAE no impone obligatoriedad en esto. Me explico. _Solo_ = sin compañía, nunca lleva tilde; _Solo_ = solamente, *eres libre de ponerla o no, según te dé la real gana*, salvo cuando pueda prestarse a confusión con el _solo_ de no tener compañía, en cuyo caso acentuaremos: _sólo_.


 
Yo he puesto tilde en "sólo" en los siguientes casos:

"sólo tenía 4 dioptrías"; "sólo les cobraron 1.500 euros".

Conforme a las Normas Ortográficas de la RAE de 1999, ese "solo" ha de escribirse sin tilde diacrítica ya que no existe riesgo de anfibología. ¿Entonces HE INCURRIDO EN FALTA ORTOGRÁFICA? ¿O bien la RAE solo recomienda pero no obliga y son admisibles ambas grafías?


----------



## ManPaisa

Según el DPD: 
*3.2.3.* *sólo/solo. *La palabra _solo_ puede ser un adjetivo:_ No me gusta el café solo; Vive él solo en esa gran mansión;_ o un adverbio: _Solo nos llovió dos días; Contesta solo sí o no_. Se trata de una palabra llana terminada en vocal, por lo que, según las reglas generales de acentuación (→</SPAN> 1.1.2), no debe llevar tilde. Ahora bien, cuando esta palabra pueda interpretarse en un mismo enunciado como adverbio o como adjetivo, se utilizará obligatoriamente la tilde en el uso adverbial para evitar ambigüedades:_ Estaré solo un mes _(al no llevar tilde, _solo_ se interpreta como adjetivo: ‘en soledad, sin compañía’); _Estaré sólo un mes _(al llevar tilde, _sólo_ se interpreta como adverbio: ‘solamente, únicamente’); también puede deshacerse la ambigüedad sustituyendo el adverbio _solo_ por los sinónimos _solamente_ o _únicamente_.

Nota:  Independientemente de lo que diga el DPD, yo siempre le pongo tilde al adverbio.


----------



## NatashaP

En el Departamento de Consultas Lingüísticas de la RAE me han asegurado que "sé" (del verbo saber) ha de llevar tilde AUNQUE NO EXISTA RIESGO DE ANFIBOLOGÍA.


----------



## NatashaP

ManPaisa said:


> Según el DPD:
> *3.2.3.* *sólo/solo. *La palabra _solo_ puede ser un adjetivo:_ No me gusta el café solo; Vive él solo en esa gran mansión;_ o un adverbio: _Solo nos llovió dos días; Contesta solo sí o no_. Se trata de una palabra llana terminada en vocal, por lo que, según las reglas generales de acentuación (→</SPAN> 1.1.2), no debe llevar tilde. Ahora bien, cuando esta palabra pueda interpretarse en un mismo enunciado como adverbio o como adjetivo, se utilizará obligatoriamente la tilde en el uso adverbial para evitar ambigüedades:_ Estaré solo un mes _(al no llevar tilde, _solo_ se interpreta como adjetivo: ‘en soledad, sin compañía’); _Estaré sólo un mes _(al llevar tilde, _sólo_ se interpreta como adverbio: ‘solamente, únicamente’); también puede deshacerse la ambigüedad sustituyendo el adverbio _solo_ por los sinónimos _solamente_ o _únicamente_.
> 
> Nota: Independientemente de lo que diga el DPD, yo siempre le pongo tilde al adverbio.


 

Yo también le pongo SIEMPRE tilde al adverbio (aunque a partir de ahora dejaré de hacerlo). ¿Significa ello que incurrimos en FALTA ORTOGRÁFICA?


----------



## ManPaisa

Doutzen_Kroes said:


> En el Departamento de Consultas Lingüísticas de la RAE me han asegurado que "sé" (del verbo saber) ha de llevar tilde AUNQUE NO EXISTA RIESGO DE ANFIBOLOGÍA.


 
Sí, pero *sé* no es *solo/sólo*, que es el asunto de este hilo.


----------



## ManPaisa

Doutzen_Kroes said:


> Yo también le pongo SIEMPRE tilde al adverbio (aunque a partir de ahora dejaré de hacerlo). ¿Significa ello que incurrimos en FALTA ORTOGRÁFICA?


Por lo visto, sí.


----------



## NatashaP

ManPaisa said:


> Por lo visto, sí.


 
Es que alguien ha dicho que la RAE *recomienda* pero no *impone*, con lo cual serían "tolerables" ambas grafías.


----------



## Rayines

Doutzen_Kroes said:


> Yo también le pongo SIEMPRE tilde al adverbio (aunque a partir de ahora dejaré de hacerlo). ¿Significa ello que incurrimos en FALTA ORTOGRÁFICA?


Pienso que no incurrís en falta cuando le ponés tilde al adverbio, ya que figuran *solo *y* sólo* en el dicc. de la RAE con la definición de "solamente/únicamente" (independientemente de si hay ambigüedad o no). Incurrís en falta ortográfica cuando ponés la tilde a "solo" adjetivo.


----------



## NatashaP

El escritor Sergio Mars (_El rayo verde en el ocaso_) afirma que en este caso voluntariamente no acata la normativa de la RAE, porque la no utilización de tilde en "sólo" induce a pensar en un error ortográfico.


----------



## Latin Mandarin

Hola a todos,
esta es la primera vez que publico un thread en el foro aunque me ha servido de mucha ayuda desde hace tiempo. La pregunta que quiero hacer está relacionada con el uso de solo / sólo. He consultado el diccionario de la DRAE y sé que la regla dice que se debe acentuar esta palabra cuando tiene función de adverbio, pero en la oración puede ser ambiguo el uso que tiene. No obstante, encuentro esta definición ambigua en sí misma y a veces la verdad no sé determinar si hay ambiguedad o no. 

¿Por ejemplo, alguien me pudiera decir si en este caso lleva acento o no?:

Las palabras que pronuncia son solo un componente del proceso de comunicación, dado que se puede oír el lenguaje corporal en el teléfono.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## ampurdan

En este caso, "solo" no puede ser un adjetivo. Así pues, no debe escribirse con tilde.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Aquí _sólo_ (con tilde diacrítica) es adverbio porque su semántica afecta al verbo (_es_), si afectase a un sustantivo sería adjetivo y no llevaría tilde. El adverbio _sólo_ únicamente tiene una forma, en cambio el adjetivo tiene cuatro según el género y el número (_solo, -a, -os, -as_)


----------



## ampurdan

Efectivamente, es adverbio, pero como no hay posibilidad de ser confundido con el adjetivo, no debe llevar tilde.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Eso  es lo que dice ahora la Academia y me parece una norma absolutamente confusa. Como la de los diacríticos en los demostrativos. Estas nuevas normas serán para que los jóvenes cometan menos faltas de ortografía. Somos legión los insumisos a la ocurrencia académica.


----------



## Södertjej

Sólo añadir que si bien la nueva norma dice que no hay que acentuarlo en estos casos, no se considera incorrecto seguir haciéndolo.


----------



## Latin Mandarin

Gracias a todos por sus respuestas. En principio pensé que en este caso no debía llevar tilde como dice Ampurdan según la última norma de la RAE. No obstane, estoy de acuerdo con XiaoRoel en que la regla es bastante confusa. En esta oración quizás no es difícil aplicar la última regla, pero quizás en otros casos sí. De todas formas, todavía tengo algunas dudas. Según Södertjej se acepta seguir acentuando siempre que sea adverbio. Entonces, ¿en definitiva se acepta de las dos maneras?


----------



## Södertjej

Mientras uno sea consecuente en el uso, sí. Lo que no se puede es mezclar ambas formas de acentuación en el mismo texto.

Muchas veces hay que pensar si es ambiguo o no, como se comentó en el hilo sobre el nombre del foro "Sólo español/Solo español". Para mí es más rápido poner la tilde.


----------



## Latin Mandarin

OK Södertjej, entiendo tu punto de vista.
Gracias.


----------



## ampurdan

En realidad, actualmente la RAE dice que "solo"... 





> Independientemente de su función, al tratarse de una palabra llana terminada en vocal debe escribirse sin tilde, según determinan las reglas generales de acentuación gráfica del español. Solamente cuando en un enunciado concreto la palabra _solo_ pueda entenderse como adverbio y como adjetivo, de manera que el sentido resulte ambiguo, llevará tilde diacrítica en su uso adverbial:
> _Trabaja *solo* en este proyecto. _
> (Sin tilde, _solo_ se interpreta como adjetivo: ‘sin compañía’).
> _Trabaja *sólo* en este proyecto._
> (Con tilde, _sólo_ se interpreta como adverbio: ‘solamente, únicamente’).
> *El adverbio solo no debe tildarse cuando no exista riesgo de ambigüedad en su interpretación*.


Es bastante tajante. Lo he sacado de su página web. Lo que dice en la _Ortografía _de 1999 y en el DPD es similar, aunque no tan claro como aquí.

A mí también en la escuela me enseñaron que cuando "sólo" era adverbio, se acentuaba; pero no tengo muy claro hasta qué punto esto tenía un respaldo expreso y explícito de la RAE.

Si miras en la página web de la RAE y consultas los diccionarios históricos, verás como en el diccionario de la Academia de 1739, "solo" como adverbio aparece con entrada propia independiente, sin tilde, y viene definido como "Usado como adverbio, lo mismo que solamente". Lo mismo ocurre en 1780 y 1783. En 1791, aparece como una acepción bajo la misma entrada "solo" sin acento. De los diccionarios del siglo XIX hasta 1914, he mirado en los diccionarios de 1837, 1843, 1869 y 1914, y ocurre lo mismo. Claro que en esa época había muchas diferencias en la acentuación (he intentado leerme las reglas de la ortografía de 1823 y, la verdad, he desistido de entenderlas, pero lo que sí queda claro es que "solo" adverbio no se acentuaba, aunque sí se acentuaba "á" preposición).

En 1925 "sólo" aparece por primera vez y lo hace con entrada separada. La definición es "adv. m. Solamente". Esto se repite en 1927, 1936, 1939, 1947, 1950. 1956 y 1970 (definido como "adv. m. Únicamente, solamente"). 

Sin embargo, en la ortografía de 1959 la acentuación de diacrítica de "sólo" adverbio devino potestativa, y no prescriptiva. Creo que todo el mundo siguió acentuándolo.

En 1984 aparece bajo la entrada "solo o sólo", con la misma definición que en 1970. En el diccionario manual de 1985, aparace bajo la entrada "solo o sólo", viene definido de forma más extensa, pero sin aclaración sobre el uso de la tilde. En el diccionario manual de 1989, aparece bajo la entrada "solo o sólo", viene igualmente definido de forma más extensa y se añade una nota final que dice "*debe acentuarse únicamente para deshacer la ambigüedad entre adjetivo y adverbio*". En el diccionario usual de 1992 y en el actual, se repite lo de 1984.

Por lo visto, ahora la RAE planea la supresión total de la tilde diacrítica en "solo/sólo" en la nueva ortografía panhispana y en los pronombres demostrativos, porque realmente no se presta a confusión y porque la acentuación diacrítica es más propia de la distinción entre monosílabos tónicos y átonos. Parece que la Academia de la Mexicana de la Lengua se ha opuesto y propone volver a la normativa anterior a 1959 (lo raro es que no se zanjara la cuestión en 1999 con la _Ortografía_ o con motivo de la publicación del _DPD_, la verdad es que no lo entiendo), que no sé exactamente cuándo se estableció, pero supongo que entre 1914 y 1925.

Lo que quiero decir con todo esto, es que no se trata de una "ocurrencia" de la RAE, aunque sí creo que la RAE es en cierto sentido responsable de la vacilación en esta norma; pero al fin y al cabo el lío lo han propiciado ellos y a ellos les correspondía aclararlo. Cada uno es libre de seguirlos o no, pero de momento, los criterios oficiales en castellano creo que las marcan las academias. 

A mí, sinceramente me da igual una cosa que otra, tan buenos argumentos me parecen unos como otros, pero que se pongan de acuerdo en una forma, por favor. De momento, voy a seguir lo que dice el DPD, hasta que las academias no decidan otra cosa.


----------



## litelchau

Hola:
    Yo creo entender que según la Academia ya no es correcto acentuar _sólo_, salvo cuando pueda haber confusíón con el adjetivo. Es decir, no se deja al criterio del hablante. En realidad esa confusión se da en muy pocos casos, en frases muy rebuscadas, por lo que lo mejor es no acentuarlo nunca.

    En mi opinión, la Academia acierta en este caso, pues esa tilde es realmente innecesaria, lo que ocurre es que estamos acostumbrados a ponerla y nos está costando adaptarnos a no hacerlo. Algo parecido pasó con la supresión de la tilde en monosílabos, como _fué_ o_ fé_, que todavía hoy día hay quien las escribe así.

    En todo caso, me parece que las normas deberían ser tajantes, sin dejar espacio a interpretaciones: o se pone tilde siempre o no se pone nunca.

Un saludo


----------



## Calambur

Clic aquí: solo y sólo. Es un hilo interesantísimo. Trata sobre la acentación de los pronombres demostrativos, y de _sólo_ y _solo_.


----------



## apx

Me pueden decir cuaando aplicar el acento a la palabra [solo, sólo] y como diferenciarlas. Gracias de antemano por la ayuda.
Solo 
Sólo


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Solo, -a*, es un _adjetivo_ tiene género y número que debe concertar con su núcleo sustantivo, y no se acentúa. *Sólo*, que equivale a _solamente_, es un _adverbio _(si se usa como adverbio es invariable, puede tomar plural si se usa -rarísimamente- como sustantivo).


----------



## SebastianPGCE

apx said:


> Me pueden decir cuaando aplicar el acento a la palabra [solo, sólo] y como diferenciarlas. Gracias de antemano por la ayuda.
> Solo
> Sólo


 
*Solo*= Sin nadie más, Ej: Él iba caminando solo por la senda. 
(adj)
*Sólo*=  Sólo se probaron dos prendas de ropa. 
(adv=solamente)
Saludos!


----------



## ToñoTorreón

La nueva (ni tanto) regla de la RAE:

*3.2.3.* *sólo/solo. *La palabra _solo_ puede ser un adjetivo:_ No me gusta el café solo; Vive él solo en esa gran mansión;_ o un adverbio: _Solo nos llovió dos días; Contesta solo sí o no_. Se trata de una palabra llana terminada en vocal, por lo que, según las reglas generales de acentuación (→ 1.1.2), no debe llevar tilde. Ahora bien, cuando esta palabra pueda interpretarse en un mismo enunciado como adverbio o como adjetivo, se utilizará obligatoriamente la tilde en el uso adverbial para evitar ambigüedades:_ Estaré solo un mes _(al no llevar tilde, _solo_ se interpreta como adjetivo: ‘en soledad, sin compañía’); _Estaré sólo un mes _(al llevar tilde, _sólo_ se interpreta como adverbio: ‘solamente, únicamente’); también puede deshacerse la ambigüedad sustituyendo el adverbio _solo_ por los sinónimos _solamente_ o _únicamente_.


----------



## elnickestalibre

En esta oración ¿es solo o sólo?

Irás tú solo.
Irás tú sólo.

Lo veo con doble significado:

Irás tú solamente/sólo ---> Solamente irás tú, nadie más irá contigo.
Irás tú solo ----> irás sin compañía, irás solo.

Pero en esta ocasión no sé si sería más correcto usar una u otra. es que prácticamente significan lo mismo.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Prima Facie

Pues me has hecho dudar...

Para tu primera opción yo cambiaría el adverbio de lugar: "Sólo irás tú". Creo que ahí no da lugar a error, ¿no?
No es lo mismo "sólo irás tú" que "irás tú solo"


----------



## clares3

Hola
Según las normas de la Academia es este precisamente un supuesto en que procede acentuar el "solo" si se usa con el sentido adverbial de "únicamente" y no acentuarlo si lo que se quiere decir que irá una sola persona al que lugar al ha de ir.


----------



## elnickestalibre

Ya pero es igual decir:

Sólo irás tú --> solamente irás tú. También "de entre todos estos, tú serás el único que irá.
Solo irás tú --> irás tú en soledad, sin compañía. También "de entre todos estos tú irás sin compañía.

La única diferencia posible es que en la primera irá él nada más a ese sitio, mientras que en la segunda puede ser que a ese sitio vaya más gente, pero el único que va a ir en soledad vas a ser tú.

Es que es lo mismo.


----------



## clares3

elnickestalibre said:


> Ya pero es igual decir:
> 
> Sólo irás tú --> solamente irás tú. También "de entre todos estos, tú serás el único que irá.
> Solo irás tú --> irás tú en soledad, sin compañía. También "de entre todos estos tú irás sin compañía.
> 
> La única diferencia posible es que en la primera irá él nada más a ese sitio, mientras que en la segunda puede ser que a ese sitio vaya más gente, pero el único que va a ir en soledad vas a ser tú.
> 
> Es que es lo mismo.


----------



## AnitaBig

Quizá sea mejor decir: 
"Sólo irás tú" o "Irás sólo tú" (si lo que se quiere decir es que solamente irá esa persona); y 
"Tú irás solo" (si lo que se quiere decir es que esa persona irá sin companía). 
Es decir, creo que el orden de las palabras también ayuda a que se entienda lo que verdaderamente se quiere decir.


----------



## AnitaBig

elnickestalibre said:


> En esta oración ¿es solo o sólo?
> 
> Irás tú solo.
> Irás tú sólo.
> 
> Lo veo con doble significado:
> 
> Irás tú solamente/sólo ---> Solamente irás tú, nadie más irá contigo.
> Irás tú solo ----> irás sin compañía, irás solo.
> 
> Pero en esta ocasión no sé si sería más correcto usar una u otra. es que prácticamente significan lo mismo.
> 
> Muchas gracias.



Si nadie más va con esa persona, entonces esa persona va sola, sin compañía. Ése sería el segundo caso, que no lleva acento. Estás de acuerdo?


----------



## AnitaBig

Ahora veo que ya habías enmendado tu error. Disculpa, elnickestalibre. Saludos!


----------



## fallu3jp

Un argentino me preguntó cómo se dice en japonés "Solo (o Sólo) se vive dos veces.", pero no entiendo lo que quiere decir con esto.

Algunas posibilidades que se me ocurren son las siguiente:

1. Después de muerte hay otro mundo donde uno puede vivir.
   Así que uno vive dos veces.(en este mundo y en el otro mundo).
2. Uno vive dos veces nada más porque vive de soltero y vive de casado.

¿Me podrán ayudar con esto?

Gracias de antemano por su colaboración.


----------



## Dentellière

No sé si hay una explicación en español

Es el título de un film de James Bond "_Sólo se vive dos veces_" haciendo alusión a la trama (?).

:]


----------



## Jaguar7

Evidentemente la expresión es: "Sólo se vive una vez". Tú amigo _deliberadamente_ quiso cambiarle el sentido y pareciera ser un chiste, pero lo que digamos al respecto son especulaciones.

La expresión únicamente la he escuchado para referirse a la película que ya se mencionó: _You Only Live Twice_, con Sean Connery (1967). 

"Sólo se vive dos veces" puede implicar que alguien estuvo a punto de morir (o clínicamente muerto), pero que la vida le concedió otra oportunidad.


----------



## fallu3jp

Muchísimas gracias por sus respuestas.

No me daba cuenta de que es título de una película ya que dicha película pasaba también en Japón,pero el título japonés no era la traducción directa del original.

saludos cordiales


----------



## cicciottella

!Hola a todos! Estoy aquí otra vez, esperando vuestras respuestas 
Me he enterado de algo a propósito de las nuevas reglas de la RAE, en particular sobre el uso de la tilde en la palabra *solo*.
No he entendido bien si todavía se admite el uso de la tilde en el caso de que se trate de adverbio, o bien, para no equivocarse, sería mejor no ponerla en ningún caso.
Gracias


----------



## kreiner

Parece ser (pero no estoy seguro) que la RAE considera que los casos de ambigüedad son tan limitados que no debe ponerse la tilde, ya que el contexto lo aclarará. Sin embargo, verás que hay muchos foreros (entre los que me incluyo) que formamos parte de una "resistencia no armada" y seguiremos usando tilde cuando es adverbio.


----------



## Jonno

El Panhispánico sigue diciendo que se debe poner obligatoriamente tilde cuando la misma frase pueda interpretarse de dos maneras ("Estaré solo un mes" ¿estarás sin compañía un mes, o estarás apenas un mes?). Supongo que aún no lo han "corregido".

 La nueva gramática dice que ni para ambigüedades, que es el contexto el que lo aclara. Lo que no dice la nueva norma es qué pasa si no hay contexto...

... Aunque a diferencia de lo que dice el Panhispánico ("se utilizará obligatoriamente") la gramática dice "La recomendación general es, pues, no tildar nunca estas palabras". Yo en vez de general seré soldado raso, porque seguiré poniendo la tilde


----------



## kreiner

Gracias por el enlace, Jonno. Por lo que dice ahí, la supresión de la tilde es sólo una recomendación:
"Por eso, a partir de ahora se podrá prescindir de la tilde en estas formas incluso en casos de ambigüedad. La recomendación general es, pues, no tildar nunca estas palabras."
Menos mal. Me siento menos ilegal .


----------



## Calambur

¡Menudo asunto!
Pues yo estoy enrolada en las filas de los soldados rasos. 
A mí que no me vengan con insensateces: *si se puede evitar la ambigüedad ¿por qué no hacerlo?*

Y la academia que recomiende lo que quiera... (no diré qué puede hacer con sus recomendaciones, porque no quiero aparecer como grosera).


----------



## kreiner

Como ves, cicciottella, somos muchos los resistentes .
Saludos.


----------



## cicciottella

Entiendo todos vuestros puntos de vista, pero una persona que tiene que hacer el examen DELE ¿cómo debería escribir este bendito *solo* adverbio, en el caso que no haya ambigüedad?


----------



## kreiner

Según las nuevas normas, te recomiendo que no pongas la tilde (ya que se trata de un examen).


----------



## albertovidal

En un adelanto de la vigésimo tercera edición del DRAE, se establece que "solo/sólo" cuando es adverbio *queda librado al escritor si pone o no la tilde*.
A mi criterio, esta es otra de las "burradas" de los lingüistas (?) de la Academia (?).
Aquí va otra: *"kínder"* (como abreviatura de "kindergarten" o "jardín infantil") debe llevar la tilde por ser palabra grave terminada en "r".
Es decir que, además, importamos palabras y las acentuamos de acuerdo a como las pronuncian los nativos de ese lenguaje!
¡Es lamentable!.
Saludos


----------



## cicciottella

De acuerdo, seguiré este consejo.
Gracias kreiner y a todos los foreros.


----------



## Aviador

Este humilde soldado del bando rebelde quisiera saber desde cuándo lo que justifica el uso de la tilde diacrítica es "_oponer palabras  tónicas o acentuadas a palabras átonas o inacentuadas formalmente  idénticas_" (_Nueva gramática_). Siempre creí que la tilde diacrítica permitía distinguir entre las palabras homógrafas que pertenecían a categorías gramaticales diferentes. Por ejemplo, _sólo_ adverbio y _solo_ adjetivo. La tonicidad nunca tuvo nada que ver en el asunto para mí. ¿Qué opinan ustedes?

Saludos.


----------



## albertovidal

*Aviador*: ¡Totalmenete de acuerdo contigo!
¡No le encuentro una explicación con una pizca de racionalidad a estos cambios!
Saludos


----------



## kreiner

Aviador, puedes estar seguro de que estoy de acuerdo contigo. Si consultas otros hilos sobre el tema en los que he participado, verás que he defendido siempre a capa y espada el valor diacrítico de los signos diacríticos, valga la redundancia. Pero creo que a nuestra amiga ciccia conviene darle el consejo más adecuado para el examen. Luego, cuando escriba por libre, que utilice el criterio que mejor le parezca.
Espero que los moderadores no me borren esta pequeña licencia francesa: _Vive la Résistance!_


----------



## Aviador

Sí, tienes toda la razón. Que cicciottella no se confunda; si de responder "correctamente" el examen se trata, entonces que escriba _solo_ en cualquier circunstancia. Luego podrá unírsenos en la clandestinidad si quiere.

Saludos.


----------



## cicciottella

kreiner said:


> Aviador, puedes estar seguro de que estoy de acuerdo contigo. Si consultas otros hilos sobre el tema en los que he participado, verás que he defendido siempre a capa y espada el valor diacrítico de los signos diacríticos, valga la redundancia. Pero creo que a nuestra amiga ciccia conviene darle el consejo más adecuado para el examen. Luego, cuando escriba por libre, que utilice el criterio que mejor le parezca.
> Espero que los moderadores no me borren esta pequeña licencia francesa: _Vive la Résistance!_


 
Perdona si te corrijo, kreiner, pero mi nombre de usuario es *cicciottella,* no ciccia  (broma), y estás seguro que iré a poner en práctica lo que tú dices (sin tilde en el examen, con tilde cuando escribo en otros contextos), además porque yo aprendí a diferenciar las dos palabras por su significado literal y ya me había acostumbrado. 
Por cierto, no tanto como vosotros hispanohablantes, pero...


----------



## Bloodsun

Aviador said:


> Este humilde soldado del bando rebelde quisiera saber desde cuándo lo que justifica el uso de la tilde diacrítica es "_oponer palabras  tónicas o acentuadas a palabras átonas o inacentuadas formalmente  idénticas_" (_Nueva gramática_). Siempre creí que la tilde diacrítica permitía distinguir entre las palabras homógrafas que pertenecían a categorías gramaticales diferentes. Por ejemplo, _sólo_ adverbio y _solo_ adjetivo. La tonicidad nunca tuvo nada que ver en el asunto para mí. ¿Qué opinan ustedes?



Totalmente de acuerdo: no tiene ningún sentido. Para variar, somos más soldados rasos que generales... 

Para Cicciottella (qué hermoso pero difícil nombre ): como ya te dijeron los demás foreros, en un examen, para mayor seguridad, escribí tan solo *solo*, sin tilde en ningún caso (tenés a la Renombrada Academia Española -RAE- como respaldo, cualquier cosa). Y para tu propio uso, si te place, *sólo* sólo con tilde cuando es adverbio (y equivale a solamente), y en el resto de los casos *solo*.


Saludos.  (y suerte en el examen)


----------



## Colchonero

Bloodsun said:


> Para Cicciottella (qué hermoso pero difícil nombre ): como ya te dijeron los demás foreros, en un examen, para mayor seguridad, escribí tan solo *solo*, sin tilde en ningún caso (tenés a la Renombrada Academia Española -RAE- como respaldo, cualquier cosa).


 
Sí, pero mientras lo haces murmura por lo bajo: _Eppur si muove. _


----------



## David_3333

Bueno, pues a mí no me parece problema que hayan recomendado eso. Eso sí, hay que estar muy pendientes del contexto para que no se confunda el lector, en esos poco probables casos de ambigüedad.
Saludos!


----------



## Bloodsun

David_3333 said:


> Bueno, pues a mí no me parece problema que hayan recomendado eso. Eso sí, hay que estar muy pendientes del contexto para que no se confunda el lector, en esos poco probables casos de ambigüedad.



¡Ah! Pero en esos casos no hay posible confusión, ya que "el adverbio *solo* siempre es tónico en cualquiera de sus funciones". Así pues, leyendo entre líneas, la RAE te recomienda que, en caso de ambigüedad, escuches muy atentamente si ese *solo* se pronuncia como tónica o no. Hay que ver cómo te las arreglas cuando el texto que tengas enfrente no hable...


----------



## cicciottella

Bloodsun said:


> Totalmente de acuerdo: no tiene ningún sentido. Para variar, somos más soldados rasos que generales...
> 
> Para Cicciottella (qué hermoso pero difícil nombre ): como ya te dijeron los demás foreros, en un examen, para mayor seguridad, escribí tan solo *solo*, sin tilde en ningún caso (tenés a la Renombrada Academia Española -RAE- como respaldo, cualquier cosa). Y para tu propio uso, si te place, *sólo* sólo con tilde cuando es adverbio (y equivale a solamente), y en el resto de los casos *solo*.
> 
> 
> Saludos.  (y suerte en el examen)


 
Muchas gracias... me pregunto cómo se podría escribir mi apodo en español, quizás sería chichotela, sin doble t o l ....
Ya estoy temblando por el examen... que iré a realizar el próximo noviembre. Quiero prepararme bien, y no sé si estoy a la altura de aprobarlo ya que quiero obtener el Nivel Superior, o por lo menos, iré a intentarlo. Saludos =D


----------



## Calambur

Bloodsun said:


> Hay que ver cómo te las arreglas cuando el texto que tengas enfrente no hable...


----------



## albertovidal

Bloodsun said:


> ¡Ah! Pero en esos casos no hay posible confusión, ya que "el adverbio *solo* siempre es tónico en cualquiera de sus funciones". Así pues, leyendo entre líneas, la RAE te recomienda que, en caso de ambigüedad, escuches muy atentamente si ese *solo* se pronuncia como tónica o no.
> 
> ¡Qué bien!.
> ¿Y qué sucede cuando en vez de escucharlo lo ves escrito?
> Me gustaría saber cómo lo diferencias.
> Perdón, tal vez me equivoqué y ahora se escriba "como" sin la tilde


----------



## chamyto

Como en el caso de : Solo quiero café solo . Hala , a ver cómo diferencias el adverbio del adjetivo . Es imposible


----------



## juanon777

chamyto said:


> Como en el caso de : Solo quiero café solo . Hala , a ver cómo diferencias el adverbio del adjetivo . Es imposible



Deberían haber dejado la tilde para diferenciar los distintos casos. Si tuviera un examen sería fácil "olvidar" la tilde en el solo.


----------



## nani pua

Hola a todos, estoy traduciendo un formato sobre un medicamento pero tengo dudas con este enunciado:Síntomas repetidos en un sólo/solo paciente.De antemano mil gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## Pinairun

nani pua said:


> Hola a todos, estoy traduciendo un formato sobre un medicamento pero tengo dudas con este enunciado:Síntomas repetidos en un sólo/solo paciente.De antemano mil gracias por su ayuda.



También podrías decir "sola", una sola paciente. Luego es adjetivo. 
Aunque, con las normas de ortografía actuales, poco importa que sea adverbio o adjetivo. 
Solo cuando pueda resultar confuso su significado debería tildarse.


----------



## canceriano22

Te voy a decir antes _solo _(sin tilde) era la única opción posible si se trataba de esta frase. Hoy, _solo_, en cualquiera de sus acepciones es sin tilde, por lo que es suficiente el contexto para determinar si es un adverbio o un sustantivo. En cualquier, caso, es sin tilde.


----------



## Erreconerre

nani pua said:


> Hola a todos, estoy traduciendo un formato sobre un medicamento pero tengo dudas con este enunciado:Síntomas repetidos en un sólo/solo paciente.De antemano mil gracias por su ayuda.



Yo lo pondría con tilde. Porque creo que _*sólo*_ está usado como adverbio: en solamente un paciente.


----------



## Pinairun

Erreconerre said:


> Yo lo pondría con tilde. Porque creo que _*sólo*_ está usado como adverbio: en solamente un paciente.



Pero observa que dice "*un* solo paciente", lo que es igual que "un único paciente", sólo (aquí sí, solamente) uno.
La clave está en que los adverbios no toman género de ninguna clase. Y aquí podría decirse "*una *sola paciente".


----------



## Erreconerre

Pinairun said:


> Pero observa que dice "*un* solo paciente", lo que es igual que "un único paciente", sólo (aquí sí, solamente) uno.
> La clave está en que los adverbios no toman género de ninguna clase. Y aquí podría decirse "*una *sola paciente".



Tienes razón. Pero yo me planteé la oración de otro modo:* Los sintomas se repiten sólo en una paciente.* 
En donde sólo es un adverbio que modifica al verbo repetir. Y desde luego que solo puede ser un adjetivo con sus morfemas de género y número. 
Tal vez entendí la oración de manera diferente. Pero en fin...


----------



## Pinairun

Claro, si cambias de lugar la palabra "solo", no cambia solo (solamente) la categoría de esta palabra, sino que se modifica también el significado de la frase.


----------



## Istriano

Según la nueva ortografía, podemos escribir *solo *en vez de *sólo*, siempre que queramos. Es correcto.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

El caso es que *no solo* Uds. se engañan a sí mismos, sino
 que tambiíen a nosotros. En esencia, Uds. nunca demostraron ser 
merecedores de nuestro Euro. Desde su incorporación como 
moneda de Grecia, nunca lograron hasta ahora cumplir con los 
criterios de estabilidad. Dentro de la U.E., son el pueblo que 
gasta las mayores sumas en bienes de consumo.

Uds. descubrieron la Democracia, entonces deben conocer que se 
gobierna a través de la voluntad del pueblo, quien finalmente tiene la responsabilidad. 
No digan entonces, que* solo* los políticos son 
responsables del desastre. Nadie los obligó a 
evadir durante años impuestos, oponerse a cada política coherente 
para reducir el gasto publicó y nadie los obligó a elegir los gobernantes que 
han tenido y tienen.

Creo que en las oraciones de arriba, "solo " necesitan el tilde.

Se escribe por ejemplo  : foro : sólo español, porque no hay otro.
Sin embargo, se podrádecir "Solamente Uds.","solamente los políticos.

Me han explicado que se debe poner el tilde , si se sustituye por  "solamente"
y "solo sin el tilde" significa "solitario".

Pero, realmente, no me parece tan simple la regla.

*"solo* los políticos son ", "los políticos son solo", sin tilde o con tilde ?

Saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## torrebruno

Hola, Hiro:
Por las últimas *recomendaciones *de la Real Academia de la Lengua en su Gramática de reciente publicación, "solo" ya no se escribe nunca con tilde, funcione como funcione.
Un saludo.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Gracias,

¿En ningún caso, no se usa el tilde ? 

Entonces, este foro ya no se debe escribir "foro : solo español" ?

Saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Pinairun

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Gracias,
> 
> ¿En ningún caso, no se usa el tilde ?
> 
> Entonces, este foro ya no se debe escribir "foro : solo español" ?
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Hiro Sasaki



Sí, así es.


----------



## swift

Estimado Hiro:

Te recomiendo efectuar siempre una búsqueda en los foros antes de publicar consultas como ésta ya que, como podrás comprobar, es un tema más que trillado:

solo x solamente (uso)
sólo y solamente
Sólo y solamente (acentuación)
Solo y sólo
solo/sólo
Solo/Sólo - (Hay nueva regla de RAE?)

Te recomiendo además leer este hilo del foro _Comments and Suggestions_:

¿Por qué "Sólo Español" no se llama "Solo español"?

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Gracias,

Antes de enviar mi pregunta,  encontré unas explicaciones, que no comprendía bien. Con nuevas explicaciones, 
es más claro, pero tantos hispanoparlantes discuten y dicen unas cosas y otras.

Mil gracias nuevamente

Hiro Sasaki






swift said:


> Estimado Hiro:
> 
> Te recomiendo efectuar siempre una búsqueda en los foros antes de publicar consultas como ésta ya que, como podrás comprobar, es un tema más que trillado:
> 
> solo x solamente (uso)
> sólo y solamente
> Sólo y solamente (acentuación)
> Solo y sólo
> solo/sólo
> Solo/Sólo - (Hay nueva regla de RAE?)
> 
> Te recomiendo además leer este hilo del foro _Comments and Suggestions_:
> 
> ¿Por qué "Sólo Español" no se llama "Solo español"?
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> 
> swift


----------



## swift

¿Y creías que con un nuevo hilo se iba a resolver la cosa?  ¡Antes se proclama el desarme nuclear en todo el planeta! 

Sí, no hay acuerdo. Y al parecer la decisión (implícita, hasta ahora) ha sido mantener la tilde en 'sólo' para el nombre de este foro. 

Feliz noche.


----------



## torrebruno

Yo te entiendo, HIro.
Un saludo.


----------



## Catdanny100

La duda surgió por varios textos que he leído hablando o poniendo a práctica esto.
La primera es que "sólo" ya no existe, que debe ser reemplazado por "solamente" en caso de ambigüedades. La segunda es que "sólo" se debe usar solamente cuando se pueda confundir. ¿Cuál es correcta? Si alguien sabe que responda .


----------



## Saúl Ortega

Yo digo que «sólo» significa «únicamente» y «solo» significa «sin compañía».

Pero la Rae dice otra cosa. Ellos tienen sus reglas. Yo tengo mis reglas. Que cada quién coja las reglas que se le de la regalada gana.

¡PUNTO!


----------



## Lampiste

Catdanny100 said:


> La duda surgió por varios textos que he leído hablando o poniendo a práctica esto.
> La primera es que "sólo" ya no existe, que debe ser reemplazado por "solamente" en caso de ambigüedades. La segunda es que "sólo" se debe usar solamente cuando se pueda confundir. ¿Cuál es correcta? Si alguien sabe que responda .



Yo te la aclararía, *Catdanny*, pero sería una descortesía hacia estos foristas que ya han dado aquí 252 opiniones.

Un saludote.


----------



## vyatt

jota74 said:


> Hola,
> 
> la teoría ya me la sé. Pero... en este ejemplo...
> 
> no s*ó*lo fácil, sino también educativo
> 
> sólo va con acento o sin acento????
> 
> No me queda claro. Se puede sustituir por solamente pero... no stoy seguro
> 
> Gracias




No es lo mismo ser uno -o una- sólo (o 'solamente') que estar solo -o sola- (adjetivo)...
Yo me siento solo (adjetivo). Al partido sólo asistí yo (adverbio = solamente).


----------



## Aviador

vyatt said:


> No es lo mismo ser uno -o una- sólo (o 'solamente') que estar solo -o sola- (adjetivo)...
> Yo me siento solo (adjetivo). Al partido sólo asistí yo (adverbio = solamente).


Yo estoy de acuerdo contigo, vyatt, pero la RAE cambió la regla y ahora sólamente se acentúa el adverbio _sólo_ cuando existe riesgo de ambigüedad: _solo_. Muchos, a pesar de esto, seguimos a propósito poniendo la tradicional y tan útil tilde diacrítica en el adverbio.


----------



## juandiego

Hola a todos.
Gracias Lord DarkTower.

Según se informa en diversos medios, al parecer es posible que la RAE se esté echando un poco atrás al respecto del nuevo criterio que intentaba imponer por falta de aceptación entre sectores más letrados. También se recuerda que no se trataba más que de una recomendación.

http://blogs.grupojoly.com/con-la-venia/2013/01/11/excelente-articulo-de-ignacio-camacho-2/
http://www.laverdad.es/albacete/rc/20130109/cultura/tilde-solo-este-201301091438.html
http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2013/01/09/cultura/1357735373.html

Habrá que seguir los acontecimientos.


----------



## swift

Precisamente ayer, don Fernando Díez se hacía eco de lo publicado en _El País_:

http://www.nacion.com/2013-01-13/AldeaGlobal/titulo-kjhkj-hkjkjh-kjhkjh-kjh.aspx


----------



## Hebert

Jellby said:


> Prueba a sustituirlo por el femenino (cambiando el género de los sustantivos o las personas que haga falta):
> 
> 1- Si la frase tiene el mismo significado: va sin acento (es un adjetivo)
> 2- Si la frase tiene un significado distinto: va con acento (es un adverbio y puede haber confusión)
> 3- Si la frase no tiene sentido: va sin acento (es un adverbio y no puede haber confusión)
> 
> No sola fácil, sino también educativo/a (?)  -> tercer caso
> 
> Probemos con: "A él le gusta tomar solo el café". Esta frase está mal escrita, lo correcto en tal caso es decir: A él le gusta tomar el café a solas.
> A ella le gusta tomar sola el café  (¿era eso lo que quería decir? entonces sin acento) No se debe usar sola sino "A solas''si ella desea tomar el café sin ninguna persona a su lado.
> A él le gusta tomar sola la leche  (¿o era esto? también es correcto, también sin acento) Esta frase está mal escrita.
> A ella le gusta tomar solo la leche  (¿quizá esto? aquí "solo" no coordina con nadie... en este caso iría con acento)


A ella le gusta tomar la leche a solas.
A él le gusta tomar el café a solas.
A solas= Sin compañía.


----------

